# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Բրազիլիա 2014 - Աշխարհի առաջնություն

## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Մեկնարկեց ընտրական փուլը:  


> Իտալիա, Դանիա, Չեխիա, Բուլղարիա ու Մալթա պինդ բռվեք հայերը գալիս են ձեզ լղոզեն խոտերին…


Մերոնք հաղթեցին Մալթային, մեկ զրո… լարված էին մի տեսակ, հույս ունեմ հաջորդ խաղին (Բուլղարիայում) ավելի հարմարված կլինեն: Տղերք ազատեք ձեզ ավելորդ մտահոգություններից, ուղղակի խաղացեք… մեկա մենք ձեզ սիրում ենք





*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի հարցումների արդյունքները նկարների տեսքով կզետեղվեն առաջին գրառման մեջ:*

*Ա. խմբային փուլ*




*1/8 եզրափակիչ*



*1/4 եզրափակիչ*



*Կիսաեզրափակիչ*

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Sagittarius (08.09.2012), Vaio (08.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2012), Նիկեա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Մեկնարկեց ընտրական փուլը:   
> Մերոնք հաղթեցին Մալթային, մեկ զրո… լարված էին մի տեսակ, հույս ունեմ հաջորդ խաղին (Բուլղարիայում) ավելի հարմարված կլինեն: Տղերք ազատեք ձեզ ավելորդ մտահոգություններից, ուղղակի խաղացեք… մեկա մենք ձեզ սիրում ենք


չեմ կարծում բուլղարացիքի հետ հեշտ կլնի... պահեր կային, որ մե տղերքը խաղը տալիս էին մալթային ու լավ էր որ իրանք չէին կարում օգտագործեին, բուլղարիան նույնը չի անի... սպասենք, հրաշք կլնի կրելը

----------


## Vaio

Քանի առաջին տեղում ենք, նայենք ))

axyusak.jpg

----------

Maxpayne (08.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Մերոնց պռոբլեմը փոխանցումներն էին, որ բազմաթիվ անգամ սխալվում էին: 

Բուլղարիայի հետ խաղը շատ դժվարա լինելու, իսկ եթե կարողանան Բուլղարիային հաղթեն, ապա դուխները տեղը կլինի և գոնե Հայաստանում Իտալիային չեն պարտվի:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Մերոնց պռոբլեմը փոխանցումներն էին, որ բազմաթիվ անգամ սխալվում էին: 
> 
> Բուլղարիայի հետ խաղը շատ դժվարա լինելու, իսկ եթե կարողանան Բուլղարիային հաղթեն, ապա դուխները տեղը կլինի և գոնե Հայաստանում Իտալիային չեն պարտվի:


Իմ Հույսը մեր տղեքի բարձր կարգի թիմերի հետ լավ խաղն ա.

----------


## Malxas

Հին Արարատի ժամանակներից էլ այդպես էր: Մերոնք ուժեղների հետ ուժեղ են խաղում, թույլերի հետ՝ թույլ: Մեծ անհանգստության տեղիք է տալիս պաշտպանությունու տիրող խառնաշփոթը: Փաստորեն այս պահի դրությամբ ոչ մի հուսալի կենտրոնական պաշտպան չունենք: Սարգիս Հովսեփյանն էլ այս խաղում այնքան սխալ արեց, որ էլ ասելու չի: Դրական կողմ եմ համարում, որ Բուլղարացիները Իտալացիների հետ խաղից հետո ինչ որ չափով հոգնած կլինեն և ամբողջո կարողությամբ չեն կարողանա տրվել խաղին: Բացի այդ փթրձը ցույց է տալիս, որ մերոնք զույգ ընկած խաղերից երկրորդը անհամեմատ ուժեղ են խաղում:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Հին Արարատի ժամանակներից էլ այդպես էր: Մերոնք ուժեղների հետ ուժեղ են խաղում, թույլերի հետ՝ թույլ: Մեծ անհանգստության տեղիք է տալիս պաշտպանությունու տիրող խառնաշփոթը: Փաստորեն այս պահի դրությամբ ոչ մի հուսալի կենտրոնական պաշտպան չունենք: Սարգիս Հովսեփյանն էլ այս խաղում այնքան սխալ արեց, որ էլ ասելու չի: Դրական կողմ եմ համարում, որ Բուլղարացիները Իտալացիների հետ խաղից հետո ինչ որ չափով հոգնած կլինեն և ամբողջո կարողությամբ չեն կարողանա տրվել խաղին: Բացի այդ փթրձը ցույց է տալիս, որ մերոնք զույգ ընկած խաղերից երկրորդը անհամեմատ ուժեղ են խաղում:


Սարգիս հովսեփյանը մեր համար մեկ խնդիրն ա... ինքը արդեն ապրել ա իրա դարը, թե խի են պահում չեմ հասկանում.. կառլեն մկրտչյանին սպասում էի որ կխաղա, նորմալ էր պրակտիկա չունեցող ֆուտբոլիստի համար, նույնն էլ Ռոբը, առաջի գծում էլ իմ կարծիքով սաղ օքեյ ա, ուղակի պիտի էս խաղի նման Ղազարյանը չխաղա, Մարկոսն ու Արասը ավելի արժանի են հիմնականում խաղալու...

----------


## Malxas

> Սարգիս հովսեփյանը մեր համար մեկ խնդիրն ա... ինքը արդեն ապրել ա իրա դարը, թե խի են պահում չեմ հասկանում.. կառլեն մկրտչյանին սպասում էի որ կխաղա, նորմալ էր պրակտիկա չունեցող ֆուտբոլիստի համար, նույնն էլ Ռոբը, առաջի գծում էլ իմ կարծիքով սաղ օքեյ ա, ուղակի պիտի էս խաղի նման Ղազարյանը չխաղա, Մարկոսն ու Արասը ավելի արժանի են հիմնականում խաղալու...


Ղազարյանը շատ պետքական ֆուտբոլիստ է: Լավ եզրային է, հաճախ եզրափակում է գրոհները ու նաև կարողանում է պաշտպանվել: Ղազարյանի, Արասի և Մարկոսի միառժամանակ դաշտում գտնվելը խնդիր չէ: Առաջին երկուսը եզրային են, իսկ երրորդը ենթահարձակվող:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ղազարյանը շատ պետքական ֆուտբոլիստ է: Լավ եզրային է, հաճախ եզրափակում է գրոհները ու նաև կարողանում է պաշտպանվել: Ղազարյանի, Արասի և Մարկոսի միառժամանակ դաշտում գտնվելը խնդիր չէ: *Առաջին երկուսը եզրային են, իսկ երրորդը ենթահարձակվող:*


Հա, բայց էտ դեպքում էլ Հենոն հենակետային ա ստիպված խաղում: Իսկ այդ դիրքում, արդեն որերորդ անգամ իրա խաղը չի ստացվում: Հարձակման գծի գլխավոր խնդիրը Հենոյին ու Մարկոսին միաժամանակ խաղացնելը և երկուսի կարողությունները մաքսիմում օգտագործելն է:

----------


## Malxas

> Հա, բայց էտ դեպքում էլ Հենոն հենակետային ա ստիպված խաղում: Իսկ այդ դիրքում, արդեն որերորդ անգամ իրա խաղը չի ստացվում: Հարձակման գծի գլխավոր խնդիրը Հենոյին ու Մարկոսին միաժամանակ խաղացնելը և երկուսի կարողությունները մաքսիմում օգտագործելն է:


Հենակետայինը Կարլեն Մկրտչյանն է, Մխիթարյանը խաղում է նրանից առաջ: Եզրերում խաղում են Ղազարյանն ու Արասը, Մարկոսը ենթահարձակվող, Մովսիսյանը հարձակվող: Այնպես որ այս բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները միառժամանակ խաղադաշտում գտնվելով իրար չեն խանգարում:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaio

Դանիա - Չեխիա խաղը ավարտվեց  0:0  հաշվով, ինչը շատ լավ լուր է հայ ֆուտբոլասերի համար:

----------

Maxpayne (09.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս պահի դրությամբ գնում ենք Բրազիլիա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (09.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս աշխարհի առաջնությունը հաղթե՞լ ենք արդեն  :Shok:

----------


## Malxas

> Էս աշխարհի առաջնությունը հաղթե՞լ ենք արդեն


Արդեն Ռիո դե Ժանեյրոյի տոմս առնենք ու սպիտակ շալվար?  :Think:

----------


## Vaio

Ահավոր անհետաքրքիր խաղ էր, անտաղանդ մրցավարություն էր: 

Մեր օգտին մաքուր պենալը չնշանակվեց, Պիզելիին կարմիր քարտ տալը` աբսուրդ էր, իսկ հետաքրքիրը էն էր, որ Պիզելիին կարմրա ցույց տալիս, իսկ էն Դյակովին` դեղին, որտեղա սրա լոգիկան???

Տհաճ խաղ էր:

Գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքը լրիվ համը հանեցին, առաջին դրվագում Յուրա Մովսիսյանի նեռվերը խախտվել էր, բայց դե ձեն չհանեց, իսկ երկրորդ դրվագում արդեն Գևորգ Ղազարյանը չդիմացավ ու հարվածեց դրանցից մեկին:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքը լրիվ համը հանեցին, առաջին դրվագում Յուրա Մովսիսյանի նեռվերը խախտվել էր, բայց դե ձեն չհանեց, իսկ երկրորդ դրվագում արդեն Գևորգ Ղազարյանը չդիմացավ ու հարվածեց դրանցից մեկին:


Էս պահը խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն, կրկնությունը նայեցի, բայց չհասցրի տեսնեմ թե խի խփեց, սկի խփելը չնկատեցի։

----------


## Ambrosine

Համաձայնելով Vaio-ի գրածների մեծ մասի հետ` ամեն դեպքում պետք է նշեմ, որ Ղազարյանի արարքը տեղին չէր: Նույնիսկ հեռուստադիտողն էր նյարդայնանում, բայց հաշվի առնելով մեր հավաքականի վիճակը այդ պահին, իրեն պետք է զսպեր. ի վերջո պետք է արդեն "իմունիտետ" ունենար:

Իսկ մրցավարը... դրա նմանների պատճառով ֆուտբոլը դառնում է ահավոր կեղտոտ ու անհետաքրքիր խաղ: Անգամ եթե չհաշվենք չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցը, իր` խաղը վարելու տակտիկան ահավոր սադրիչ էր ու անկանխատեսելի: Իսկ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին խորհուրդ կտամ հիշել, որ խաղը դադարեցվում է մրցավարի սուլիչով, ու տուգանայինն էլ նշանակում է մրցավարը` տեղին թե անտեղի:

Մեր հավաքականը պետք է ինչ-որ դասեր քաղի այսօրվա խաղից: Մալթայի հետ խաղն էլ հաջող չէր, բայց գոնե հաշիվն էր ձեռնտու: Մեր պաշտպանությունը դեռ շատ մարզվելու կարիք ունի, որ հարձակվողները իրենց թիկունքը ապահով զգան: Առջևում շատ պատասխանատու խաղեր են. մկանները մարզելուց զատ նյարդերն էլ է պետք մարզել:

Լավ բան չեղավ  :Angry2: :

----------

Աթեիստ (12.09.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս պահը խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն, կրկնությունը նայեցի, բայց չհասցրի տեսնեմ թե խի խփեց, սկի խփելը չնկատեցի։


Ես այսպես եմ հիշում  ::}: 
Երբ մոտեցավ, որ եզրային գծից նետում կատարելու համար գնդակը վերցնի, նախ ուշացրին էդ երեխաները, հետո էլ երկու հատ փոխանցեցին, Ղազարյանն էլ բարկացած մեկով ուժեղ "հարվածեց" (հետ փոխանցեց) էդ երեխաներից մեկին, իսկ մյուսը վերցրեց, որ խաղի մեջ մտցնի, էն էլ... կարմիրը չուշացավ:

----------

Vaio (12.09.2012), Աթեիստ (12.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ահավոր անհետաքրքիր խաղ էր, անտաղանդ մրցավարություն էր: 
> 
> Մեր օգտին մաքուր պենալը չնշանակվեց, Պիզելիին կարմիր քարտ տալը` աբսուրդ էր, իսկ հետաքրքիրը էն էր, որ Պիզելիին կարմրա ցույց տալիս, իսկ էն Դյակովին` դեղին, որտեղա սրա լոգիկան???
> 
> Տհաճ խաղ էր:
> 
> Գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքը լրիվ համը հանեցին, առաջին դրվագում Յուրա Մովսիսյանի նեռվերը խախտվել էր, բայց դե ձեն չհանեց, իսկ երկրորդ դրվագում արդեն Գևորգ Ղազարյանը չդիմացավ ու հարվածեց դրանցից մեկին:


ահավոր կողմանակալ գրառում... 

հավաքականի խաղը 180° կտրուկ փոխվել ա /դեպի վատ կողմ, իհարկե/ նախորդ մրցափուլից բացարձակ ոչինչ չի մնացել, բացարձակ տարբեր թմեր են. չկա պայքար, ցանկություն, հաճույք ֆուտբոլից, կազմակերպվածություն, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, *հագանք մրցակցի նկատմամբ*՝ մի խումբ զայրացած, չարարցած, անպատասխանատու, անկազմակեր ջահելների հավաքածու:

Թիմը մեծ տոոոոու-ի մեջ ա, ու եթե կտրուկ քայլեր չձեռնարկվեն ու շարունակվեն ամեն ինչ բարդել մրցավարի, շոգ եղանակի, գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքի, մարզադաշտի պոնչի վաճառող տատիկի վրա, ապա դեռ խորն ենք խրվելու էտ տոոոոու-ի մեջ: 

հ.գ. ահավոր մեղմ գրառումս ստացվեց, չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կարգի ա նեռվերս խախտված...

----------

Moonwalker (12.09.2012), Գալաթեա (12.09.2012), Ձայնալար (12.09.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ահավոր կողմանակալ գրառում... 
> 
> հավաքականի խաղը 180° կտրուկ փոխվել ա /դեպի վատ կողմ, իհարկե/ նախորդ մրցափուլից բացարձակ ոչինչ չի մնացել, բացարձակ տարբեր թմեր են. չկա պայքար, ցանկություն, հաճույք ֆուտբոլից, կազմակերպվածություն, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, *հագանք մրցակցի նկատմամբ*՝ մի խումբ զայրացած, չարարցած, անպատասխանատու, անկազմակեր ջահելների հավաքածու:
> 
> Թիմը մեծ տոոոոու-ի մեջ ա, ու եթե կտրուկ քայլեր չձեռնարկվեն ու շարունակվեն ամեն ինչ բարդել մրցավարի, շոգ եղանակի, գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքի, մարզադաշտի պոնչի վաճառող տատիկի վրա, ապա դեռ խորն ենք խրվելու էտ տոոոոու-ի մեջ: 
> 
> հ.գ. ահավոր մեղմ գրառումս ստացվեց, չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կարգի ա նեռվերս խախտված...


Քոնն էլ ահավոր վատատեսական գրառում էր  :Jpit: 

Կարելի է մեկ-երկու խաղից հետո արդեն եզրակացնել: Անգույն խաղեր են, բայց որ ամեն ինչ կորած լինի...  :Think:  Ես դեռ սպասում եմ, որ կվերագտնեն իրենց լավագույն մարզավիճակը: Իսկ նյարդերդ հանգստացրու, դեռ լիքը հանդիպումների պիտի ականատես լինես  :Wink: :

----------

Vaio (12.09.2012), Աթեիստ (12.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> ահավոր կողմանակալ գրառում... 
> 
> հավաքականի խաղը 180° կտրուկ փոխվել ա /դեպի վատ կողմ, իհարկե/ նախորդ մրցափուլից բացարձակ ոչինչ չի մնացել, բացարձակ տարբեր թմեր են. չկա պայքար, ցանկություն, հաճույք ֆուտբոլից, կազմակերպվածություն, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, *հագանք մրցակցի նկատմամբ*՝ մի խումբ զայրացած, չարարցած, անպատասխանատու, անկազմակեր ջահելների հավաքածու:
> 
> Թիմը մեծ տոոոոու-ի մեջ ա, ու եթե կտրուկ քայլեր չձեռնարկվեն ու շարունակվեն ամեն ինչ բարդել մրցավարի, շոգ եղանակի, գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքի, մարզադաշտի պոնչի վաճառող տատիկի վրա, ապա դեռ խորն ենք խրվելու էտ տոոոոու-ի մեջ: 
> 
> հ.գ. ահավոր մեղմ գրառումս ստացվեց, չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կարգի ա նեռվերս խախտված...


Մեր թմի բացասականը Ղազարյանի` երեխուն գնդակով խփելն էր, թեպետ իրան հասկանում եմ!!!
Պետքա ընդունես, որ մրցավարը Բ-ի տղա էր ու ՀԵՆՑ ԻՆՔԸ խաղը փչացրեց: Էս խաղով Բուլղարիան չպետքա մեզ հաղթեր, որտև իրանք էլ նորմալ չէին խաղում:

----------


## Bruno



----------


## dvgray

հիմար գոլ էր: էտ վերջի կարմիրը խի ա հանում, բան չհասկացա: ով ում՞ ա խփել

----------


## Universe

> հիմար գոլ էր: էտ վերջի կարմիրը խի ա հանում, բան չհասկացա: ով ում՞ ա խփել


Ղազարյանը աուդչիկին ))

Մեր հավաքականում երկու ընկեր ունեմ, երկու դասարանցի ովքեր հիմա խաղում են. Բայց կա նաև նման բան, մրցակիցներն իրենց աուտչիկներին միշտ պարապացնում են մեր ու հեր քրվել, ու ամենավերջին կարգի հայհոյանքներով տալ գնդակը մրցակցին, որ հոգեբանորեն ճնշեն էլի: Հիմա սա էլ նման մի դեպքա եղել երևի ուղղակի:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ահավոր կողմանակալ գրառում... 
> 
> հավաքականի խաղը 180° կտրուկ փոխվել ա /դեպի վատ կողմ, իհարկե/ նախորդ մրցափուլից բացարձակ ոչինչ չի մնացել, բացարձակ տարբեր թմեր են. չկա պայքար, ցանկություն, հաճույք ֆուտբոլից, կազմակերպվածություն, պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, *հագանք մրցակցի նկատմամբ*՝ մի խումբ զայրացած, չարարցած, անպատասխանատու, անկազմակեր ջահելների հավաքածու:
> 
> Թիմը մեծ տոոոոու-ի մեջ ա, ու եթե կտրուկ քայլեր չձեռնարկվեն ու շարունակվեն ամեն ինչ բարդել մրցավարի, շոգ եղանակի, գնդակ մատակարարող երեխեքի, մարզադաշտի պոնչի վաճառող տատիկի վրա, ապա դեռ խորն ենք խրվելու էտ տոոոոու-ի մեջ: 
> 
> հ.գ. ահավոր մեղմ գրառումս ստացվեց, չեք պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կարգի ա նեռվերս խախտված...


Թխի թո գա։ Վատ էին խաղում, էդ Գևորգ Ղազարյանը, որ տենց լավ բզում ա երեխեքի վրա, բաց դարպասի դեմը սկսեց մզմզալ, մինչև կորցրեց գնդակը (Ղազարյա՞նն էր, թե՞ սխալվում եմ )։ Պաշտպանութոյւն չկար, մեր պաշտպանությունը իրանց վատ հարձակումն էր, դանդաղ էին, պասերը ծուռ էին, գնդակ չէին պահում: Կոնֆլիկտի պահին մի քանի հոգի իրանց դպրոցական կռիվներն էին հիշել։ Մրցավարն էլ հրաշք չէր, բայց դե շատ վատն էլ չէր, միջին մրցավար էր։ Պարզապես մերոնք նույն ձևի էին խաղում, ոնց որ Մալթայի հետ, բայց բուլղարացիները միքիչ լավ էին խաղում Մալթայից՝ արդյուքն էլ արտահայտվեց հաշվի մեջ։

----------

Moonwalker (12.09.2012), Sagittarius (12.09.2012), Արէա (12.09.2012), Գալաթեա (12.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Դուք մենակ ասում եք, որ հայերը վատ էին խաղում, մեկ էլ, որ Գևորգ Ղազարյանը չպետքա էտ բանը աներ: Վերջ?

Բուլղարիան էլ էր վատ խաղում, ըստ խաղի մակարդակի ոչ ոքի խաղ էր: 
----

- մրցավարը չնշանակեց 11 մետրանոց հարված (բուլղարացին տուգանային հրապարակում ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ խաղաց ձեռքով և ձեռքով խաղի շնորհիվ գնդակը չընթացավ դեպի դարպասը), 
- մրցավարը սխալվեց և Մարկոս Պիզելիին ցույց տվեց կարմիր քարտ (Պիզելին ոչ մեկին չէր հարվածել), 
- այդ ինցիդենտի (կռվի) ժամանակ հայ ֆուտբոլիստին մրցավարը ցույց տվեց կարմիր քարտ, իսկ բուլղարացուն` դեղին, 
-մրցավարը ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ վախենալով էր ցույց տալիս դեղին քարտերը, բավականին ուժացումով, այն էլ` ՃՆՇՄԱՆ տակ: 

Նենց որ պետքա սրանց մասին էլ մտածեք: 

Հ.Գ. Գևորգ Ղազարյանի արարքը չեմ արդարացնում, մենակ հիշեցնում եմ, որ էտ լակոտները (աուտչիկները) Յուրային էլ ուշացումով տվեցին գնդակը (Յուրան լավ դիրքում էր էտ պահին) ու կամեռան շատ լավ ֆիքսեց էտ պահը, Յուրան կատաղած էր... տարբերությունն էն էր, որ Գ. Ղազարյանի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին, ինչն էլ տեղի ունեցավ...

----------

Աթեիստ (12.09.2012), Արէա (12.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դուք մենակ ասում եք, որ հայերը վատ էին խաղում, մեկ էլ, որ Գևորգ Ղազարյանը չպետքա էտ բանը աներ: Վերջ?
> 
> Բուլղարիան էլ էր վատ խաղում, ըստ խաղի մակարդակի ոչ ոքի խաղ էր: 
> ----
> 
> - մրցավարը չնշանակեց 11 մետրանոց հարված (բուլղարացին տուգանային հրապարակում ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ խաղաց ձեռքով և ձեռքով խաղի շնորհիվ գնդակը չընթացավ դեպի դարպասը), 
> - մրցավարը սխալվեց և Մարկոս Պիզելիին ցույց տվեց կարմիր քարտ (Պիզելին ոչ մեկին չէր հարվածել), 
> - այդ ինցիդենտի (կռվի) ժամանակ հայ ֆուտբոլիստին մրցավարը ցույց տվեց կարմիր քարտ, իսկ բուլղարացուն` դեղին, 
> -մրցավարը ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ վախենալով էր ցույց տալիս դեղին քարտերը, բավականին ուժացումով, այն էլ` ՃՆՇՄԱՆ տակ: 
> ...


Համաձայն եմ, Բուլղարիան էլ էր վատ խաղում, բայց վիճակագրությունը 48/52 % գնդակ պահելով իրանց օգտին էր, անկյունայիններն ու դարպասին հարվածները մոտ երկու անգամ իրանցը ավել էր, տուգանայիններն էլ էին մոտ երկու անգամ իրանցը ավել: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, առաջին դեղին քարտը հենց բուլղարացիներն են վաստակել, մեզ տված դեղին քարտերն էլ տեղին էին՝ մինչև էն կիլդիմի պահը: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ հա, կարար և ոչ ոքի լիներ, բայց ամեն դեպքում իրանք առավելություն ունեին ու 1:0 հաշիվը եթե ոչ արդարացի, ապա շատ անարդար էլ չի: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ վպրինցիպե ես թքած ունեմ դատավորի վրա էլ, բուլղարացիների վրա էլ, էն գնդակ տվող լակոտների վրա էլ, ինձ մտահոգում ա մեր հավաքականի խաղի որակը, կամային հատկանիշները և մարզական ոգին՝ հատկապես վերջին երկուսը: Իռլանդիայի հետ խաղում էլ եղան անարդար հեռացումներ, 11 մետրանոց ի վնաս մեզ ու շատ ավելի անդուր վիճակ էր, որովհետև տեղում զրկվեցինք ուղեգրից, բայց տղեքը հերոսավարի խաղացին մինչև վերջի վայրկյանը 10 հոգով: Էդ պահին ես հպարտ էի, որ էդ իմ երկրի հավաքականն ա, իսկ երեկ ես անիծում էի ինքս ինձ որ հետաձգեցի բոլոր գործերս ու նստեցի էդ խաղը նայելու: 

Ինձ մեր թիմն ա հուզում, դրա համար էլ մեր խնդիրներից եմ խոսում, դատավորների մասին թող ֆիֆան մտածի, բուլղարացիների ղզիկ պահվածքի մասին իրանց ֆուտբոլասերները, էն լակոտների մասին էլ իրանց ծնողները:

----------

Sagittarius (12.09.2012), Vaio (12.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դուք մենակ ասում եք, որ հայերը վատ էին խաղում, մեկ էլ, որ Գևորգ Ղազարյանը չպետքա էտ բանը աներ: Վերջ?
> 
> Բուլղարիան էլ էր վատ խաղում, ըստ խաղի մակարդակի ոչ ոքի խաղ էր:


Ես Բուլղարիայի հավաքականի երկրպագու չեմ, իրանց վատ խաղալու մասին թող իրանց ֆաները մտածեն, բայց կրկնակի մեծ է խնդիրը, եթե վատ խաղացող բուլղարների հետ տենց խաղացին:
----




> - մրցավարը չնշանակեց 11 մետրանոց հարված (բուլղարացին տուգանային հրապարակում ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ խաղաց ձեռքով և ձեռքով խաղի շնորհիվ գնդակը չընթացավ դեպի դարպասը),


ակնհայտ ձեռքով խաղ չկար, ձեռքը մարմնին կպած էր




> - մրցավարը սխալվեց և Մարկոս Պիզելիին ցույց տվեց կարմիր քարտ (Պիզելին ոչ մեկին չէր հարվածել), 
> - այդ ինցիդենտի (կռվի) ժամանակ հայ ֆուտբոլիստին մրցավարը ցույց տվեց կարմիր քարտ, իսկ բուլղարացուն` դեղին,


բուլղարացին ստացավ երկրորդ դեղինը, այսինքն նույնպես կարմիր: Ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում էս դրվակը մեկնաբանել. առաջին անգամ չեն պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլ խաղում, ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում պրովակացիան պարտվող թմի նկատմամբ սովորական մեթոդ ա. իսկ դրա համար կա *ավագ*, որը լակոտի նման՝ «արա, էտ ում ախպորը» կարգի մեջ թռնելու փոխարեն, պետք է թմակիցներին կարգի հրավիրի և թույլ չտա պրովոկացիային կուլ գնալ: Ստեղ մենակ Յուրան իրան պրոֆեսիոնալի և առաջատարի նման դրսևորեց: 




> -մրցավարը ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ վախենալով էր ցույց տալիս դեղին քարտերը, բավականին ուժացումով, այն էլ` ՃՆՇՄԱՆ տակ:


Լրիվ բնական մթնոլորտ ա մրցակցի հարկի տակ խաղի համար, նորից եմ կրկնում, առաջին անգամ չեն պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլ խաղում: Մրցավարը մեզ նույնիսկ մի անգամ խղճաց, երբ Եդիգարայինին երկրորդ դեղին քարտ չտվեց բացահայտ մրցակցի շորտից կախվելու համար: Կարմիր քարտից առաջ կար յոթանասուն րոպե խաղային ժամանակ, որի ընթացքում մեր թիմը առանձնապես ոչինչ ցույց չտվեց. դրան գումարած գաճաճ Մալթայի հետ անցկացրած իննսուն րոպեն: 

Պատահել ա են, որ ի տարբերություն նախորդ մրցափուլի, այս անգամ մեր մրցակիցները մեզ ավելի լուրջ են ընդունում և ավելի լավ պատրասվում մեր դեմ, առաջարկելով հակախաղ, իսկ մեր մարզիչը առայժմս չի կարողանում նորություն /Պլան Բ/ մատուցել:

----------

Vaio (12.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> ակնհայտ ձեռքով խաղ չկար, ձեռքը մարմնին կպած էր


100% չասեմ, բայց երկու անգամ նայել եմ կրկնապատկերը, ձեռքը մարմնին կպած չէր: 




> բուլղարացին ստացավ երկրորդ դեղինը, այսինքն նույնպես կարմիր:


Առաջին դեղինի հետ մենք գործ չունենք, քանի որ այն ստացել էր այլ դրվագում, այսինքն ստացվում է, որ եթե էտ տղեն առաջին դեղինը ստացած չլիներ, ապա կարմիր չէր ունենա (յաբախտի կարմիր դառավ) :

----------


## Vaio

Կարողա զարմանալի թվա ասածս, բայց Իտալիայի հետ կարանք *առնվազն* ոչ ոքի խաղալ:

----------


## Vaio

Գևորգ Ղազարյանը ներողություն է հայտնել կատարվածի համար: 

Հարգելի Ֆուտբոլասեր բարեկամներ

11.09.12 կայացած Բուլղարիա - Հայաստան Ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման ժամանակ տեղի ունեցած չարաբաստիկ և թերևս ինձ համար շատ ծանր միջադեպի համար ցանկանում եմ ներողություն խնդրել ՖԻՖԱ-ից Fair Play-ի կանոնները խախտելու համար, ՀՖՖ-ից, Հայաստանի Ազգային Հավաքականի բոլոր անդամներից, երկրպագուներից և վերջապես այն երիտասարդից ում հարվածել եմ գնդակով:
Հույսով եմ, ՖԻՖԱ-ն հնարավորինս ըմբռնումով կմոտենա իմ այս պահվածքին, քանզի հասկանում և ընդունում եմ իմ սխալը:

----------


## Vaio

*Բուլղարացի տղան խոստովանել է, որ միտումնավոր է դանդաղ տվել գնդակը Ղազարյանին*

«Ես ընդունում եմ Գևորգ Ղազարյանի ներողությունը, որովհետև նման դեպքերում, երբ քո թիմը պարտվում է, դու կարող ես նյարդայնացած լինել», - ասել է Բոժիդար Աթանասովը՝ գնդակ մատակարարող այն տղան, ում ուղղությամբ հարված կատարեց Հայաստանի ընտրանու ֆուտբոլիստը՝ սեպտեմբերի 11-ին կայացած մրցավեճում, որի արդյունքում կարմիր քարտի արժանացավ:
Ղազարյանն երեկ facebook-ի իր էջի միջոցով ներողություն է խնդրել իր արարքի համար:
Բոժիդարը «Լևսկիի» նախկին հանրահայտ ֆուտբոլիստ Չավդար Աթանասովի որդին:
Հանդիպման «հերոսը» մանրամասն պատմել է 76-րդ րոպեին տեղի ունեցածի մասին. «*Ես մի փոքր դանդաղ տվեցի գնդակը, որովհետև փորձում էի ժամանակ շահել. չէ՞որ այն մեր վրա էր աշխատում: Միևնույն ժամանակ, նրան ուրիշ գնդակ էլ տվեցին: Նա շատ զայրացած էր ու իմ ուղղությամբ ուղարկեց կլորը, բայց ոչ շատ ուժեղ:* Հետո ինձ 4-րդ պաշտոնյան մոտեցավ ու ասաց, որ հեռանամ:
Ինձ ոչ ոք չի ասել ֆեյր փլեյի կանոնների մասին: Ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե որքան ժամանակում պետք է վերադարձնեմ գնդակը», - խոստովանել է Բոժիդարը:
«Հանդիպումից հետո բոլորն ինձ շնորհավորում էին: Բոլորը երջանիկ էին, որ մենք հաղթեցինք: Ու ես նույնպես»:
Վերջում գնդակ մատակարարողը պատմել է իր ապագայի մասին. «Իմ երազանքն է՝ ավելի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալ ու խաղալ եվրոպական ակումբում: Ու, իհարկե, Բուլղարիայի հավաքականում», - եզրափակել է Չավդարի որդի Բոժիդարը:

tert.am

----------


## John

> ակնհայտ ձեռքով խաղ չկար, ձեռքը մարմնին կպած էր


ձեռքը ոչ մի անգամ էլ մարմից առանձին չի լինում  :Smile:  իսկ <ձեռքով խաղ> արձանագրվում է այն դեպքում, երբ եթե ձեռքը տվյալ պահին այդպես չլիներ՝ գնդակը չէր շեղի իր ընթացքը, իսկ <մարմնին կպած էր> արտահայտությունը ճիշտ է այն դեպքում, երբ եթե գնդակը ձեռքին չկպներ՝ կպնելու էր ոտին, փորին, կամ մարմնի այլ մասի, այսինքն՝ գնդակի հնարավոր հետագծի ու դարպասի արանքում միայն  ձեռքը չի, այլ  կա ուրիշ մարմնի մաս: Տվյալ դեպքում ձեռքով խաղը ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ էր՝ ըստ կանոնների

----------

Malxas (13.09.2012), soultaker (24.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

*Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան բողոքարկել է ֆուտբոլային խաղի որոշ դրվագներ*

Բուլղարական մի շարք լրատվամիջոցներ անդրադարձել են Բուլղարիա-Հայաստան հանդիպմանը, որոնք պարունակում են բազմաթիվ անճշտություններ: Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան բողոքարկել է Բուլղարիա-Հայաստան հանդիպման այն դրվագները, որոնք ֆուտբոլի ազգային ֆեդերացիաները` ըստ ՖԻՖԱ-ի կանոնակարգերի, իրավունք ունեն բողոքարկելու: Դրանք բացառապես կապված են ֆուտբոլային խաղի կանոնների հետ: Մանրամասները հրապարակել ՀՖՖ-ն նպատակահարմար չի գտնում, քանի որ դրանք դրվելու են քննարկման: Ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման կազմակերպման, կարգապահական եւ մի շարք այլ դրվագներով զեկույց ներկայացնելու եւ դրանք արձանագրելու իրավունքը պատկանում է ՖԻՖԱ-ի կոմիսարին եւ ոչ ազգային ֆեդերացիաներին: 

13.09.2012, Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստան-Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման տոմսերը վաճառքի կհանվեն երկուշաբթի օրվանից

----------


## John

> Հայաստան-Իտալիայի ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման տոմսերը վաճառքի կհանվեն երկուշաբթի օրվանից


<<Շնորհակալությունն>> ՀՖՖ նախագահին՝ մեր հավաքականի համար կիսա-կիսադատարկ ստիբունաներ ապահովելու համար

----------


## Sagittarius

> <<Շնորհակալությունն>> ՀՖՖ նախագահին՝ մեր հավաքականի համար կիսա-կիսադատարկ ստիբունաներ ապահովելու համար


Պահանջում ենք վերանայել Հայաստան-Իտալիա հանդիպման տոմսերի գները

----------


## Տրիբուն

> <<Շնորհակալությունն>> ՀՖՖ նախագահին՝ մեր հավաքականի համար կիսա-կիսադատարկ ստիբունաներ ապահովելու համար


Նույն բանը արեցին մի քանի տարի առաջ Հոլանդիայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Տոմսերը խաղից առաջ սարքեցին հոր գները ու Հանրապետական ստադիոնը կիսադատարկ էր:

----------


## Malxas

> Նույն բանը արեցին մի քանի տարի առաջ Հոլանդիայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Տոմսերը խաղից առաջ սարքեցին հոր գները ու Հանրապետական ստադիոնը կիսադատարկ էր:


Երբ ֆեդերացիայի աշխատակիցներին հարցրի, թե ինչու են տոմսերը թանկ, պատասխանեցին, որ մինիմալ չափ կա և դրանից պակաս ըստ ուեֆաի պահանջի, չեն կարող էժանացնել:

----------


## Vaio

> Երբ ֆեդերացիայի աշխատակիցներին հարցրի, թե ինչու են տոմսերը թանկ, պատասխանեցին, որ մինիմալ չափ կա և դրանից պակաս ըստ ուեֆաի պահանջի, չեն կարող էժանացնել:


Իրոք այդպիսի բան կա, մինիմալ չափ, բայց էտ մինիմալ չափը չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանա: 
Հայաստան - Թուրքիա խաղն էլ էր 10.000 դրամ (Արևմտյան տր.) :

----------


## Sagittarius

> Երբ ֆեդերացիայի աշխատակիցներին հարցրի, թե ինչու են տոմսերը թանկ, պատասխանեցին, որ մինիմալ չափ կա և դրանից պակաս ըստ ուեֆաի պահանջի, չեն կարող էժանացնել:


կներես, բայց հեքիաթ են պատմել, Վրաստան-Իսպանիա խաղին 1000 դրամին համարժեք տոմսեր են եղել: 

բացի դա, եթե կարողացել են յարուսի համար 3000 դրամ սահմանել, ապա դարպասների հետևն էլ կարող էին գոնե 3000 սահմանեին: 5000 դրամով դարպասի հետևի 27000 նստատեղերը դատարկ են մնալու, ինչպես Թուրքիայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ:

----------


## Malxas

> կներես, բայց հեքիաթ են պատմել, Վրաստան-Իսպանիա խաղին 1000 դրամին համարժեք տոմսեր են եղել: 
> 
> բացի դա, եթե կարողացել են յարուսի համար 3000 դրամ սահմանել, ապա դարպասների հետևն էլ կարող էին գոնե 3000 սահմանեին: 5000 դրամով դարպասի հետևի 27000 նստատեղերը դատարկ են մնալու, ինչպես Թուրքիայի հետ խաղի ժամանակ:


Դարպասի հետևները 27.000 տեղ կա?  :Shok: 
Առանց յարուսի ու նոր նստատեղերով ամբողջ ստադիոնը մոտ 35.000 է:
Մինիմալ չափի մասով չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ տեղեկություն տալ, բայց ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը վերջերս ասաց, որ ինքը Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղերը այդքան է գնահատում և տոմսերը գնալով թանկանալու են: Կարծեմ չկայացած երգիչների հետ էլ համեմատեց: Իսկ դա որ իր խելքը մտցրեց, ուրեմն վերջ...

----------


## John

> Երբ ֆեդերացիայի աշխատակիցներին հարցրի, թե ինչու են տոմսերը թանկ, պատասխանեցին, որ մինիմալ չափ կա և դրանից պակաս ըստ ուեֆաի պահանջի, չեն կարող էժանացնել:


չե՞ն ֆայմում դիմեն ՈՒԵՖԱյին, ասեն "ապե~~~~ր, ձեր արշինով մի չափեք"... ո՞նց կարա տոմսի ամենաէժան գինը մինիմալ աշխատավարձի 7-8%ի չափ լինի ու կրթաթոշակի 60%-ի չափ... կամ չե՞ն կարա դիմեն ՈՒԵՖԱյին, ասեն "ապեր, տեսեք որ չի լցվում ստադիոնը, եկեք զեղչեր անենք ուսանողների ու թոշակառուների համար, իրանք էլ են մարդ, ուզում են ֆուտբոլ նայեն, բայց առանց դրա էլ հազիվ են յոլա գնում... հավաքականի խաղը նրա համար չի, որ ֆուտբոլից չհասկացող հաստա...փոր անասունները իրանց թաշախուստով գան արևմտյանում նստեն ու արևածաղիկ նսեմացնեն (գիտեմ էս բառի իմաստը), 2-3 անգամ էլ սաղ խաղի ընթացքում գոռան "խաղցեք արա~~~~", որտև լսել են լավ են խաղում մերոնք, զա ինտերես մի 100.000 ստավկա են արել մերոնց օգտին"

----------

Varzor (25.09.2012), Արէա (25.09.2012)

----------


## John

> Դարպասի հետևները 27.000 տեղ կա? 
> Առանց յարուսի ու նոր նստատեղերով ամբողջ ստադիոնը մոտ 35.000 է:
> Մինիմալ չափի մասով չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ տեղեկություն տալ, բայց ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը վերջերս ասաց, որ ինքը Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղերը այդքան է գնահատում և տոմսերը գնալով թանկանալու են: Կարծեմ չկայացած երգիչների հետ էլ համեմատեց: Իսկ դա որ իր խելքը մտցրեց, ուրեմն վերջ...


35.000 չի ընդհանուր, 76,000 ա եղել, վերանորոգումից հետո՝ մոտ 55,000 ու տենց անկյանային դրոշակների արանքը եթե հաշվենք "դարպասի հետև"՝ 27 չէ, բայց մի 20,000 կլինի: ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը ինչ ուզում ա ասի, բայց ես ոչ Թաթայի համերգի համար 10,000 դրամ կտամ, ոչ էլ Հայաստան-Իտալիա խաղի, չնայած երկուսի հնարավորություններն էլ ունեմ, թո'ղ արևելյանի գինը 4,000 լինի, 3 տոմս կառնեմ հաստատ, բայց սենց ոչ մենակ կգնամ, ոչ էլ 22,500 դրամ կտամ ու արևելյանի 3 տոմս կառնեմ, որ հարազատներիս հետ գնամ նայելու

հ.գ.
ըստ Վիկիի տվյալների նստատեղերի քանակը 53,849 է

----------


## Varzor

> կներես, բայց հեքիաթ են պատմել, Վրաստան-Իսպանիա խաղին 1000 դրամին համարժեք տոմսեր են եղել:


Էդ դու հարցրել ես? Թե քեզ պատմել են?
Ես էդ խաղը ուզում էի տրիբունաներից նայել, բայց տոմս չգտանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

0:3  :Sad: 

Նախագահ չունենք, երգիրը երգիր չի ...

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013), Այբ (26.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ու ֆուտբոլից հասկացող ինչ-որ մեկը դեռ ինձ կփորձի համոզել, որ Մինասյանը իրան չի սպառել... չնայած անուղեղ ոչխար ֆեդերացիայի նախագահով էլ ի՞նչ ենք սպասում: 

Ֆսյո, ես էլ էս ոչխարների ղեկավարած պոռնոն չեմ նայելու, ոսկե սերունդը հասցրել են լյուքսեմբուրգի մակարդակին: Մեր տղերքի խաղերին իրենց ակումբներում կհետևեմ, էնտեղ պրոֆեսիոնալ ղեկավարություն կա, իսկ էս քուչի կոլեկտիվը իրա ֆեդերացիայով հանդերձ նա խ..յ, մինչև իրանց կոլեկտիվով սիկտիր չլինեն!

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013), Chilly (26.03.2013), Hda (26.03.2013), Արէա (27.03.2013), Ձայնալար (26.03.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (26.03.2013), Տրիբուն (26.03.2013)

----------


## Hda

պարզվում ա ավելի վատ ենք խաղում… 1-2 էի կանխատեսել....

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ու ֆուտբոլից հասկացող ինչ-որ մեկը դեռ ինձ կփորձի համոզել, որ Մինասյանը իրան չի սպառել... չնայած անուղեղ ոչխար ֆեդերացիայի նախագահով էլ ի՞նչ ենք սպասում: 
> 
> Ֆսյո, ես էլ էս ոչխարների ղեկավարած պոռնոն չեմ նայելու, ոսկե սերունդը հասցրել են լյուքսեմբուրգի մակարդակին: Մեր տղերքի խաղերին իրենց ակումբներում կհետևեմ, էնտեղ պրոֆեսիոնալ ղեկավարություն կա, իսկ էս քուչի կոլեկտիվը իրա ֆեդերացիայով հանդերձ նա խ..յ, մինչև իրանց կոլեկտիվով սիկտիր չլինեն!


Դաժե մեկնաբան չունենք  :Sad:  կոֆեի բաժակ նայողներ, լավագույն դեպքում օնլայն-ստատիստիկներ… ու ապաշնորհներին PR անողներ "Առաջին խաղակեսում մեր թիմը կատարեց իրենց առջև դրված առաջադրանքը", ի՞նչ առաջադրանք, ասել էին երկրորդ համարով խաղացե՞ք (պաշտպանությունից), դրա կամար ուրիշ կլասս ապետք: Մերոնց ունակությունները ճիշտ գնահատող ա պետք, գրոհային թիմ ա, մասնագետ ա պետք ճիշտ օգտագործի դա… վոբշեմ… լավա լինելու (մի օր)

----------

Alphaone (26.03.2013), Chilly (26.03.2013), Sagittarius (26.03.2013), Տրիբուն (26.03.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

:Sad:  Դասախոսին չթողեցինք դասը նորմալ ավարտին հասցնի, իրար սաստում էինք, որ հարցեր չտանք, դասախոսությունը չերկարացնենք. խաղին կես ժամ էր մնացել, բառիս բուն իմաստով վազելով դուրս եկանք, որ քաղաքի մի ծայրից մյուսը` տուն հասնենք` մեծ սպասելիքներով, վստահ, որ չենք պարտվելու, ավաղ...

Իհարկե էկրանից այս կողմ ամեն ինչ հեշտ է թվում, բայց փաստ է, որ վատ խաղացինք: Ու սա, իրոք, տղաների պարտությունը չէր, այլ` ղեկավարության: Էս սերնդի ներուժը ճիշտ չեն օգտագործում:

Չեխերը ոչինչ էին, ՈՉԻՆՉ, բայց ինչ հաշվով հաղթեցին: Գոնե այս խոշոր հաշվով պարտությունը ստիպի ինչ-որ բան փոխել:

հ.գ. այնուամենայնիվ, մեր հավաքականը լավն է, ունի մեծ ներուժ: Տղաները չպետք է հուսալքվեն, այլ` պետք է այսօրվանից պատրաստվեն հաջորդ խաղին:

----------

Alphaone (27.03.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.03.2013), Տրիբուն (27.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Սենց բաներ,մարդիկ տոմսներզ ձեռը ներս չեն կարողանում մտնել՝ 




Մարդիկ տոմսերի գին սահմանելուց «եվրոպական ստանդարտներով» են առաջնորդվում, բայց խաղը կազմակերպելուց մոզամբիկի, տո խի մոզամբիկի, հենց *հայկական* ստանդարտներով են առաջնրոդվում:

----------

Ambrosine (27.03.2013), Rammstein (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (27.03.2013), Արէա (27.03.2013), Ռեդ (27.03.2013), Տրիբուն (27.03.2013)

----------


## Ռեդ

Դրվագ առաջին՝ խաղից տասը րոպե առաջ, ստադիոնի մուտքի մոտ, քաղաքացիներ և ոստիկան.
-Ներս թողեք մտնեմ:
-Չի՛ թույլատրվում:
-Հեսա մեր տոմսերը: Երեխուն տնից վերցրել բերել եմ՝ որ հետս գա ֆուտբոլ նայի, դու ինձ ասում ես՝ *չե՞մ թողնում*:
Լարված զրույց, զրույցը վերածվում է քաշքշուկի, ոստիկանները հրում են ամբոխը ետ: Լսվում է ամբոխից.
-Խի՞ եք բրդում բայց, երեխա կա կանգնած:
-Անասուն հո չե՞ս, երեխա կա, խի՞ ես բրդում: Բա որ քո՛ երեխեն ըլներ, արա:
Դրվագ երկրորդ՝ առաջ են անցնում մի քանի մարդ կոստյումներով:
-Թո՛ղ մտնեմ:
-Մեզ կարգադրված է ներս չթողնել: Խաղն արդեն սկսված է...
-Ինձ դա չի հետաքրքրում...Ութ հատ ութհազարանոց /ինչքանով հիշում եմ գինը/ տոմս եմ արել եկել հասել ստե, որ ինձ ասես՝ չե՞մ թողնում:
-Վոբշմ իմ վեջին չի, հենց հմի կապ ես տալի ասում ես՝ տոմսերով եկել են, ներս չեմ թողնում...լսար արա այ տղա...
Ստեղ կռիվ է սկսվում, քաշքշոց, մի քանի ապտակի ձայներ, ոստիկանները հինգ հոգով ծեծում են մեկին...
Տասը րոպե անց հավաքված մարդիկ /գձետո մի քառասուն-հիսուն հոգի եթե ոչ ավել/ սկսում են ցրվել: Ու բոլորն ել՝ *տոմսները ձեռներին*: Ու բոլորն էլ՝ հիասթափված ոստիկանությունից, հիասթափված երկրից:
-Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, վաղը զանգում եմ ֆեդերացիա, տենամ փողերս ո՞վ պտի հետ տա...
Մի խոսքով, մարդիկ գնացին տուն՝ տանը ֆուտբոլը նայելու: Թե մեծ, թե փոքր, թե աղջիկ, թե տղա: Հետներն էլ մենք: Հետներն էլ՝ *մեր իսպանացի ընկերը*, ով առաջին անգամ է գալիս Հայաստան, ու վաղը-մյուս օրը Իսպանիայում կիսվելու է իր տպավորություններով:

----------

Ambrosine (27.03.2013), Moonwalker (27.03.2013), Rammstein (27.03.2013), Sagittarius (27.03.2013), Աթեիստ (27.03.2013), Արէա (27.03.2013), Տրիբուն (27.03.2013)

----------


## Ռեդ

> /գձետո մի քառասուն-հիսուն հոգի եթե ոչ ավել/


Ես խոսում էի *երրորդ բարյերի* մասին /ոստիկանների շարք/: Տեսահոլովակում առաջին բարյերն է, որտեղ ավելի շատ մարդ կա հավաքված: Մեզ դրան էլ չթողեցին հասնել:

----------


## dvgray

էտ Չեխը երբ՞ ա թարգելու ֆուտբոլ խաղալը... գլուխը ջարդին, էլի խելքը գլուխը չեկավ... 
....
լրիվ սուդիան էր մեղավորը: հիշենք մեր թշնամիների անուն ազգանունը 
Referee: Cristian BALAJ

----------


## Rammstein

> Դրվագ առաջին՝ խաղից տասը րոպե առաջ, ստադիոնի մուտքի մոտ, քաղաքացիներ և ոստիկան.
> -Ներս թողեք մտնեմ:
> -Չի՛ թույլատրվում:
> -Հեսա մեր տոմսերը: Երեխուն տնից վերցրել բերել եմ՝ որ հետս գա ֆուտբոլ նայի, դու ինձ ասում ես՝ *չե՞մ թողնում*:
> Լարված զրույց, զրույցը վերածվում է քաշքշուկի, ոստիկանները հրում են ամբոխը ետ: Լսվում է ամբոխից.
> -Խի՞ եք բրդում բայց, երեխա կա կանգնած:
> -Անասուն հո չե՞ս, երեխա կա, խի՞ ես բրդում: Բա որ քո՛ երեխեն ըլներ, արա:
> Դրվագ երկրորդ՝ առաջ են անցնում մի քանի մարդ կոստյումներով:
> -Թո՛ղ մտնեմ:
> ...


 :Shok: 
Սա աբսուրդի գագաթնակետը տվեց անցավ: Ո՞նց կարա սենց բան լինի:  :Shok: 
Ասում են` խաղն արդեն սկսված ա, այսինքն` էդ մարդիկ որ մտնեին, կարող ա աղմուկ անեին, խաղը խանգարվեր հա՞:  :LOL: 
Ուղղակի անկապ մարդկանց են ներս թողել, սաղ տեղերը զբաղվել ա, ու ստիպված էլ մարդ չեն թողել: Կամ էլ կարող ա ավել տոմս են ծախել, ո՞վ իմանա, սրանցից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա: Ամեն դեպքում ծանոթս, ով ընտեղ էր, ասում ա, որ լիքը անկապ մարդ կար, որ տեղ չուներ նստելու, գալիս դեմը կանգնում խանգարում էին:
 :Blink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Անձամբ իմ համար ամենացավալին էն ա, որ գիտեմ որ իմ ու շատերի փոխարեն ինչ-որ մի քանի հարյուր (եթե ոչ հազար) հոգու առանց տոմսի ներս են թողել: Ամոթ է, ամոթ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էրեկվանից տեղս չեմ գտնում: Էտ ի՞նչ էր... խաղից առաջ ասում էին ««ֆուտբոլային տոն է լինելու»», ու նման բլթոցներ. եթե էտի տոն էր, ուրմեն ես Նիգերիա- Ֆարեյան կղզիներ խաղին եմ գնացել…
Չնայած առավոտից տոմս չեր մնացել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ սախին ասում էին՝ մթոմ օրվա ընթացքում կբերեն, ու էտ սախ ժողովուրդը ժամը 12-ից միչև ժամը 8-ը սպասեց, սպասեց ու վերջում ով կարեցավ ձեռի վրայից առավ, ով  ամբոխին հետ խառնվեց գնաց, ով էլ դուրսը մնաց՝ սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանք տվեց նեմեցից բռնցրաց միչև էտ մլիցեքին, ու թողեց գնաց: Խաղին մարզադաշտից նայելու համար տոմս ունենալը բավական չեր. պտի պոռնիկի էրես ունենայիր, օձի լեզու, մեկին հրեյիր մեկին համոզեյիր:Մի կերպ ներս մտա՝ մեծ հույսերով, սպասումներով… առաջին ինչ աչքովս ընկավ (իհարկե վատ իմաստով) էտ մեր այսպես ասաց ««ֆան կլուբներն էին»» հայացքներն իրար հառաց սպասում էին, թե հանակարծ մեկը ««Հա՜յա՜ստա՛ն»» չգոռա մյուսը հետ մնա: Խաղից չեմ էլ ուզում խոսամ, ի՞նչ խոսաս. ոչ ամաուսնության առաջարկ էղավ, ոչ Ռաֆֆին կար, որ բարև էինք, ոչ էլ ֆուտբոլ:  Մինասյան иди гуляй, ֆսյո, պրծավ, էլ դու գորց չունես, հետտ էլ քո սիրելի Տարոն Ոսկանյանին ու Կարեն Մուրադյանին կվերցնես, իրար հետ զիլինա կխաղաք՝ ֆուտբոլը ձեր խելքի բանը չի:

Հ.Գ. Մենակ ափսոսում եմ, որ չկարեցա մի սիրուն աղջկա համար տոմս ճարել...

----------

Sagittarius (27.03.2013), Արէա (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (27.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ո՞վ է պատասխանատու լրացուցիչ տոմսերի վաճառքի համար.

----------

Ambrosine (27.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որ մերոնք Մադրիդում Իսպանիային 3:0 կրված լինեին, կասեինք, դե հորս արև, դե բան չես կարա անես, դե հիմա էս ա:

Բայց որ Երևանում Չեխիային ես 0:3 կրվում (որոնք մի քաnի օր առաջ իրանց դաշտում 0:3 Դանիային են կրվել), ու թիմում առնվազն երկու գժական ռմբարկու ունես, էտ արդեն լիքը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս, ու թիմին բան չես կարա ասես, ստեղ սաղ խաղի կառուցումն ա կարևոր, այսինքն մարզիչի աշխատանքը: 

Իսկ Նեմեցը վաբշե ֆեդերացիայի նախագ պիտի եղած էլ չլիներ իրա կյանքով մեկ, որ հիմա էլ մտածենք, որ էտ իրա տեղը չի: Նեմեցն ով ա, վաբշե, որ ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիա ղեկավարի: Նա սկի նորմալ ռեստորանի զալի վարիչ չի կարա լինի:

----------

Ambrosine (27.03.2013), DavitH (11.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.03.2013), Արէա (28.03.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուռոդներ ....

----------

Անվերնագիր (07.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ձվերով մարզիչ ա պետք, ձվե՜րով

----------


## Անվերնագիր



----------

One_Way_Ticket (08.06.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Ուռոդներ ....


Վերջին անգամ Մալթան արտագնա պաշտոնական խաղում հաղթել էր 20 տարի առաջ.............

----------


## John

> Վերջին անգամ Մալթան արտագնա պաշտոնական խաղում հաղթել էր 20 տարի առաջ.............


հաջորդ անգամ էլ մի քսան տարի հետո կհաղթի...

----------


## Hda

> հաջորդ անգամ էլ մի քսան տարի հետո կհաղթի...


չէ, կարող ա մինչ էտ էլի մերոնց հետ ընկնեն  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձվերով մարզիչ ա պետք, ձվե՜րով


Մարզիչը երկրորդական ա: Մենք օբյեկտվորեն ֆուտբոլ չունենք ու չենք էլ կարա ունենանք, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ բան: Ոնց կարա զարգանա մի ոլորտ, որի ղեկավարը նեմեցն ա, որը ոչ մի բանի համար հաշվետու ու պատասխանատու չի: Ու ոնց կարա մեր երկրում որևէ բան վաբշե օբյեկտիվորեն զարգանա, եթե երկրի նախագահը Սերժն ա, վարչապետը Տիգրանը, ԱԺ նախագահը Մուկը: Ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի խորքային պատճառներ ունի - մենք երկիր չունենք, որ մի հատ էլ ազգային հավաքական ունենանք: 

Կեցցե Մալթան: Ի սրտե ուրախ եմ իրանց համար ու շնորհավորում եմ:

----------

Sagittarius (08.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.06.2013), Գալաթեա (08.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մարզիչը երկրորդական ա: Մենք օբյեկտվորեն ֆուտբոլ չունենք ու չենք էլ կարա ունենանք, այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած այլ բան: Ոնց կարա զարգանա մի ոլորտ, որի ղեկավարը նեմեցն ա, որը ոչ մի բանի համար հաշվետու ու պատասխանատու չի: Ու ոնց կարա մեր երկրում որևէ բան վաբշե օբյեկտիվորեն զարգանա, եթե երկրի նախագահը Սերժն ա, վարչապետը Տիգրանը, ԱԺ նախագահը Մուկը: Ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի խորքային պատճառներ ունի - մենք երկիր չունենք, որ մի հատ էլ ազգային հավաքական ունենանք: 
> 
> Կեցցե Մալթան: Ի սրտե ուրախ եմ իրանց համար ու շնորհավորում եմ:


ինչքան էլ խորն ենք թաղվել էս քաքի մեջ, բայց մեջս նենց զգացողություն ա, որ մեկը հլը տակից թակելու ա...

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Վոբշեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (08.06.2013), Sagittarius (08.06.2013), Տրիբուն (08.06.2013)

----------


## Մովսես

էս ինչ հոգնած ձեվով էինք խաղում....

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ես աչքիս ֆուտբոլից բան չեմ հասկանում.... մեկդ թարգմանեք էս չորս-զրոն ինչ էր.... որտեղից էր.... շնավոր հայություն  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (12.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

մենակ ես էի նայու՞մ  :Smile:  

դեմագոգիայից խուսափելու համար, ասեմ՝ ոսկե սերունդ ունենք ի դեմս Հենոյի, Արազի ու Յուրայի. ափսոս են էտ տղերքը նեմեցի ձեռը: Վարդանը ուղղակի անփրձ ա, իրա գլխին փորձառու մարզիչ ա պետք: 

հ.գ. կարծում եմ էս հավաքականը նեմեցի ձեռից ազատելը ավելի կարևոր ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր ա, քան երկիրը ՀՀԿ-ից  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (12.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2013), Տրիբուն (12.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պահանջում եմ Մարգրեթ Երկրորդի հրաժարականը: Մաաարգո՛ հեռացի՛ր, Մաաարգո՛ հեռացի՛ր:

----------

Moonwalker (12.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմ կարող բացատրել, թե հետս ինչ էր կատարվում: Վերջին անգամ չեմ հիշում` երբ էի մեր հավաքականի խաղին այսքան լարված եղել, բոլոր նյարդաթելերս հատիկ-հատիկ ցավում էին: Մեկ-մեկ ձեռքերս էլ էին սկսում դողալ  :LOL:  Առաջին գոլը շատ անսպասելի էր, բայց դա ավելի մեծացրեց ներսիս լարվածությունը, որովհետև սպասում էի, որ դանիացիները հեսա դարպասապահով հանդերձ նետվելու են` հաշիվը հավասարեցնելու, բայց մերոնք ավելի համառ գտնվեցին ու ոչ միայն հաղթեցին, այլև` չոր հաշվով հաղթեցին: 0-3 հաշիվ էի գուշակել, որովհետև կարծում էի, որ բոլոր նախկին պարտությունների համար վրեժխնդիր են լինելու, բայց իրենք գերակատարեցին սպասելիքներս:
Մի խոսքով` հպարտ եմ  :Smile: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Մեր պապերի կողմից շատ սիրված, ինչպես նաև արդեն ավանդույթ դարձաց՝4-0,  

Հ.Գ. Գմփցրինք դանիական պիվեքին

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Վայ Մալթա, ես ձեր մալթան...

----------

Moonwalker (12.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (12.06.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2013), Տրիբուն (12.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Գոլերը`

----------

Diana99 (12.06.2013), Lílium (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (12.06.2013), Sagittarius (12.06.2013), Vaio (14.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.06.2013), Մովսես (12.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2013), Տրիբուն (12.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն դանիացիներն էլ երգիր չունեն  :Sad:  

Իրանց նեմեցն էլ մեր նեմեցից նեմեց ա:

----------

Moonwalker (12.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ բացում ա, երբ մտնում ես Հայաստանի հավաքականի վիկիի էջ ու գրած ա.

*Biggest win*
 Armenia 4–0 Andorra 
(Yerevan, Armenia; October 12, 2010)
 Slovakia 0–4 Armenia 
(Žilina, Slovakia; September 6, 2011)
 Denmark 0–4 Armenia 
(Copenhagen, Denmark; June 11, 2013)

Երբ որ մյուս ազգային հավաքականների մոտ սովորաբար Սան Մարինոյի, Ֆարերյան կղզիների, Անդորրայի նման տուֆտա թիմեր են  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (12.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.06.2013), Տրիբուն (12.06.2013)

----------


## Մովսես

արա էտ ինչ արեցինք, երևի մի հարյուր անգամ մեր գոլերը նայեցի, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչու մենք չէինք կարող նման ձևով մի քանի օր արաջ խաղալ

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեր հաղթանակին անդրադարձել է ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն:

*Հայաստանի 4 գոլերը ջախջախեցին Դանիան*

Ամենաշատը այս միտքը դուրս եկավ` Մխիթարյանը դարձավ այն մարդը, ով դրեց Մորթեն Օլսենի մարդկանց դագաղի վերջին մեխը  :Jpit: :



Եվ մյուս հոդվածը` *Հայաստանը վերականգնեց հպարտությունը յուրահատուկ ձևով* (մոտավոր այսպես թարգմանեցի ՃՃ)

"Մտադրվածությունը (նպատակադրվածությունը) կարևոր գործոն է, որը օգնեց այսօր մեզ հաղթել",- ասաց Վարդան Մինասյանը,- վերջնական հաշիվը անակնկալ էր, բայց խաղի ելքը` ոչ: Մենք արժանի էինք այս հաղթանակին, քանի որ ցուցադրեցինք դիտարժան և կարգապահ ֆուտբոլ: Ֆուտբոլում պատահական հաղթողներ չկան, նույնիսկ Մալթայի հաղթանակը պատահական չէր:"

Այս հատվածը մեջբերեցի, որովհետև Մինասյանի համեստ ոճը դուրս գալիս է: Իհարկե, ինքը գիտակցում է, որ Մալթային պարտվելը խայտառակություն էր, բայց հարգում է մրցակցին ու արժեվորում նաև նրա հաղթանակը:

----------

John (14.06.2013)

----------


## Diana99

Իրոք ֆանտաստիկ խաղ էր: Ես ու մամաս շունչներս պահած էինք նայում  :Smile:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էսօր ես տատիիս նստած Հայաստան-Դանիա խաղի գոլերն ենք նայում հեռուստացույցով, մեկ էլ տատիս ասում ա.
-Վայ Նեմեց, սատկեն բալեքդ
-խի՞ տատի
-ափսոս են էս տղերքը:
Ես էլ շշմած տատիյն  եմ նայում. Դաժը տատին ա ջոկել ինչը-ինչոց ա: Իսկ տատին ֆուտբոլից էնքան հեռույա, ինչան ես՝ հունահռոմեական ըմբշամարտից  :Jpit:

----------

Diana99 (14.06.2013), Sagittarius (14.06.2013), Տրիբուն (14.06.2013)

----------


## John

Ինձ ամենաշատը էն միտքը դուր եկավ խաղի հետ կապված, որ նկար էին սարքել ու գրել «Հայաստանի հավաքականը նման է Ռոբին Հուդին՝ ուժեղներից վերցնում է միավորներն ու տալիս թույլերին» )))

----------

Ambrosine (14.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինձ ամենաշատը էն միտքը դուր եկավ խաղի հետ կապված, որ նկար էին սարքել ու գրել «Հայաստանի հավաքականը նման է Ռոբին Հուդին՝ ուժեղներից վերցնում է միավորներն ու տալիս թույլերին» )))


տեղադրի տեսնենք  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> տեղադրի տեսնենք


նկարը չի էլ տպավորվել` գրածս էր լավը))

----------

Անվերնագիր (14.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խնդրեմ`

----------

John (14.06.2013), Sagittarius (15.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստա՛ն, Հայաստա՛ն, Հայաստա՛ն .....

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2013), E-la Via (06.09.2013), Lílium (06.09.2013), Mephistopheles (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (06.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մամաս ինձ արդեն հոգեբուժարան էր տանում  :LOL: :

Ուռաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo: :

----------

E-la Via (06.09.2013), Lílium (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (06.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (06.09.2013), Տրիբուն (06.09.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Գրողը տանի, արժեր էս լարվածությանը դիմանալ:
Ապրեն տղերքը :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2013), Lílium (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (06.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013), Տրիբուն (06.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մամաս ինձ արդեն հոգեբուժարան էր տանում :
> 
> Ուռաաաաաաաա :


Ես վերջին երկու րոպեին ասեցի կմեռնեմ հեսա  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2013), E-la Via (06.09.2013), Lílium (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (06.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013)

----------


## Valentina

Ի՞նչ հաշվով ավարտվեց խաղը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ի՞նչ հաշվով ավարտվեց խաղը:


1-2

Հաղթեցի՜նք  :Yahoo:

----------

Armen.181 (06.09.2013), E-la Via (06.09.2013), Valentina (06.09.2013), Վոլտերա (06.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Յուրան երկու հատ 100 տոկոսանոց գոլային պահ բաց թողեց, հատկապես երկրորդը Հենոյի փոխանցումից հետո, բայց վերջում 1000 տոկոսով ռեաբիլիտացվեց: Հենոն գժանոց ա, գժաաաանոոոոց, վերբարձրակարգագույն ֆոիտբոլիստ ա: Վարզդատ Հարոյանին մի հատ վռազ եվրոպական թիմ ա պետք ճարել, նենց թիմ որ փիս պաշտպանություն ա խաղում: 21 տարեկան ա, բայց առաջնակարգ պաշտպան ա: Պիտի նկատեն անպայման էս տղուն եվրոպական ակումբները:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2013), E-la Via (06.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յուրան երկու հատ 100 տոկոսանոց գոլային պահ բաց թողեց, հատկապես երկրորդը Հենոյի փոխանցումից հետո, բայց վերջում 1000 տոկոսով ռեաբիլիտացվեց: Հենոն գժանոց ա, գժաաաանոոոոց, վերբարձրակարգագույն ֆոիտբոլիստ ա: Վարզդատ Հարոյանին մի հատ վռազ եվրոպական թիմ ա պետք ճարել, նենց թիմ որ փիս պաշտպանություն ա խաղում: 21 տարեկան ա, բայց առաջնակարգ պաշտպան ա: Պիտի նկատեն անպայման էս տղուն եվրոպական ակումբները:


ռուսական… սպարտակ, բան ման… արդեն…

----------


## Valentina

Բայց Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը Հայաստանի հավաքականից դուրս չեկա՞վ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես վերջին երկու րոպեին ասեցի կմեռնեմ հեսա


Ես հետ հաշվարկ էի սկսել վերջին րոպեին` 50 վայրկյան, 40... 10, 9, 8, 7... 0, դե սուլի, սուլի  :Angry2: , խաղը ավարտվեց  :Angry2:   :Jpit: :
----------------

Ահա մեր խմբի այս պահին անցկացրած հանդիպումների վիճակագրությունը և միավորները, 

Իտալիա ..............6 .....14
Բուլղարիա ...........6 .....10
Չեխիա.................7 .....9
*Հայաստան* .........*7* .....*9*
Դանիա ................6 .....6
Մալթա ................6 .....3


Հեսա Իտալիա-Բուլղարիա խաղը կսկվի. իհարկե, իտալացիների կողմից ենք  :Clapping:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես հետ հաշվարկ էի սկսել վերջին րոպեին` 50 վայրկյան, 40... 10, 9, 8, 7... 0, դե սուլի, սուլի , խաղը ավարտվեց  :
> ----------------
> 
> Ահա մեր խմբի այս պահին անցկացրած հանդիպումների վիճակագրությունը և միավորները, 
> 
> Իտալիա	 6	14
> Բուլղարիա 	 6	10
> Չեխիա 	 7	9
> *Հայաստան* 	 7	9
> ...


իտալիան հես ա բուլղարներին կդոմփի ու.....

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բայց Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը Հայաստանի հավաքականից դուրս չեկա՞վ:


Հը՞: :Huh:  Գծի մեջ չես, աչքիս, Թայնա: :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013)

----------


## Valentina

> Հը՞: Գծի մեջ չես, աչքիս, Թայնա:



ԴԵ հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ  :Dntknw: 
Մի քիչ լուսավորեք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԴԵ հա, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ 
> Մի քիչ լուսավորեք:


Հայաստանի հավաքականից դուրս գալու (եթե մարզիչը չի դադարում հրավիրել) երկու տարբերակ կա`
1. ՀՀ քաղաքացիությունից հրաժարում,
2. նայիր առաջին տարբերակ:

----------


## Armen.181

արդեն ստիպում են հարգել իրենց, շատ լավա առաջ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մալթան գոլ է խփում Դանիային  :Yahoo: 
Էս ինչ լավ օր ա  :Hands Up:

----------

E-la Via (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2013), Տրիբուն (06.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Միխայիլ Բիլեկ. Պարտվեցինք ուժեղ մրցակցի*




> «Խաղի սկբնամասում մրցակիցը մեծ ճնշում էր գործադրում, իսկ 30-րդ րոպեին գոլ բաց թողեցինք: Ռոսիցկին խփեց պատասխան գնդակը, սակայն խաղի վերջնամասում գրանցվեց գոլ, որը հիասթափեցրեց ինձ: Պետք է հաղթենք առաջիկա բոլոր խաղերում, այդ թվում՝ իտալացիների դեմ հանդիպումը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Հայաստանի հավաքականին, ապա մենք այսօր պարտվեցինք ուժեղ մրցակցի: Չգիտեմ, հայերը կնվաճեն աշխարհի առաջնության ուղեգիր, թե՝ ոչ. դա ցույց կտա ժամանակը:  Այս խաղում խաղադաշտում ներդրեցինք բոլոր ուժերը, բայց հայերն ունեն շատ արագ ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնց շնորհիվ վաստակեցին 3 միավոր:
> 
> Բաց թողած առաջին գոլից հետո կարողացանք ուշքի գալ եւ մոտ էինք հաղթանակին, բայց հաջողությունը մրցակցի կողմն էր: Կորցրինք մի շարք գոլային պահեր, ինչի պատճառով պատժվեցինք: Այսօր ավել շատ էին բացթողումները, քան որակյալ գործողությունները: Դրա պատճառը, երեւի, հոգնածությունն էր: Առաջիկայում դեռ խաղեր կան եւ մենք շարունակում ենք մտածել աշխարհի առաջնության ուղեգիր նվաճելու մասին:
> 
> Քիչ ժամանակ ունենք հաջորդ խաղին նախապատրաստվելու համար: Պետք է մտածենք ոչ թե փոփոխությունների, այլ վերականգնվելու եւ լավ վիճակում Թուրին մեկնելու մասին»,- նշեց Բիլեկը:


Ամբողջ հոդվածը` հղումով:

----------

E-la Via (06.09.2013), Moonwalker (07.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սեպտեմբերի 10-ին կայանալիք խաղում Հրազդանը լեփ-լեցուն դարձնելու համար արդեն Ֆեյսբուքում էջ է ստեղծվել: Հլը տեսեք` ով է այդ էջի գլխավոր նկարում  :Jpit: `




*https://www.facebook.com/events/381981781928007/*

----------

Ռուֆուս (07.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեպտեմբերի 10-ին կայանալիք խաղում Հրազդանը լեփ-լեցուն դարձնելու համար արդեն Ֆեյսբուքում էջ է ստեղծվել: Հլը տեսեք` ով է այդ էջի գլխավոր նկարում `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/events/381981781928007/*


Նկար-մկար չգիտեմ, ես էսօր ցերեկը արդեն տոմսերն առել եմ, որովհետև հավատում էի մեր տղեքին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նկար-մկար չգիտեմ, ես էսօր ցերեկը արդեն տոմսերն առել եմ, որովհետև հավատում էի մեր տղեքին:


դու ոնց որ տեղը չես բերում հա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2013), Moonwalker (06.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.09.2013), Վահե-91 (06.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դու ոնց որ տեղը չես բերում հա


Աբեր, չէ ... չեմ բերում, լուրջ .. ո՞վ ա որ  :Blush: 

Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես физиономический кретинизм ունեմ, ու ոչ մի կերպ դեմքեր չեմ կարում հիշեմ, առավել ևս էտ դեմքերը համապատասխան անունների հետ չեմ կարում հիշեմ: Դրա համար, որ ինձ փողոցում բարևում են, ու ջոգում եմ, որ ծանոթ ա, պատասխանում եմ <Բարև Ար .... ջան>.. 70%-ով կպնում ա, Արմեն, Արա, Արթուր, Արտյոմ, Արամ, Արսեն, Արտակ  ... Համ էլ շատ արիացի ու ռազմահայրենասեր բարև ա ստացվում ..

----------

Ambrosine (07.09.2013), Moonwalker (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Աբեր, չէ ... չեմ բերում, լուրջ .. ո՞վ ա որ


Ինքն ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Ներսես_AM (07.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինքն ա:


Ներսեսը՞ .. տո լա՞վ է  :Tongue:  Ներս ջան, կներես, բայց ես ստադիոնում մենակ նեմեցին եմ դեմքով տեղը բերում  :LOL:  Չէ, դեմքով չէ ... ավտոյով .... մուտքի մոտ ա կանգնած լինում միշտ:

----------

Moonwalker (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (07.09.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բացում ա։ 2011թվի իռլանդիայի խաղի նկար ա, բայց ամեն հավաքականի խաղին ջրի երես ա հելնում  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (07.09.2013), Moonwalker (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (07.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

Շնորհավորում եմ Հայաստանի ու  Ռուսաստանի հավաքականներին , եվրոգոմիկներին հերթական անգամ լացացնելու կապակցությամբ:  :Hands Up: 
է....... Սերժը ու Պուտինը ընդեղ, ֆուտբոլիստենրը ստեղ...  :Hands Up:

----------


## Դավիթ

Մալթան մեզ պետք ա օգնի: Բուլղարիայի հետ գոնե ոչ ոքի խաղա: Եթե նույնիսկ մենք վերջին 3 խաղից 7 միավոր բերենք, Բուլղարները երկու հաղթանակի դեպքում հավասարվում են մեզ, 16 միավոր ու գնդակների առավելությամբ ընկնում են 2րդ տեղը: Կամ էլ պետք ա Իտալիային տանենք վերջին խաղին, որը շատ դժվար կլինի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Արոյանը իսկապես լավ խաղաց: Տղուն Գերմանիա կամ Անգլիա ա պետք գնալ:

----------

Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մի րոպե, ո՞րն ա սկզբից գնահատվում միավորների հավասարության դեպքում` հաղթանակների քանա՞կը, թե՞ գոլային տարբերությունը:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մի րոպե, ո՞րն ա սկզբից գնահատվում միավորների հավասարության դեպքում` հաղթանակների քանա՞կը, թե՞ գոլային տարբերությունը:


Ինչքան գիտեմ գոլերի տարբերությունը

----------

Դավիթ (07.09.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Լավ, ուրեմն Մալթացիները իսկապես մեզ պետք ա օգնեն:

"In all group tournaments, three points are awarded for a win, one for a draw, and none for a loss. FIFA has set the order of the tie-breakers for teams that finish level on points:
*goal difference in all group matches*
greater number of goals scored in all group matches
Where teams are still not able to be separated, the following tie-breakers are used:
greater number of points obtained in matches between the tied teams
goal difference in matches between the tied teams
greater number of goals scored in matches between the tied teams".

----------

Անվերնագիր (07.09.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Լավ, ուրեմն Մալթացիները իսկապես մեզ պետք ա օգնեն:
> 
> .


Որ կարողանան Բուլղարացիներից միավոր խլեն ընտիր կլինի

----------


## Դավիթ

> Որ կարողանան Բուլղարացիներից միավոր խլեն ընտիր կլինի



Դա եմ ասում, էլի: Բուլղարները իրանց 6:0 տարել են Սոֆիայում: Մալթացիք թասիբ կունենա՞ն, որ գոնե ոչ ոքի խաղան: :Smile:

----------


## John

> Մալթան մեզ պետք ա օգնի: Բուլղարիայի հետ գոնե ոչ ոքի խաղա: Եթե նույնիսկ մենք վերջին 3 խաղից 7 միավոր բերենք, Բուլղարները երկու հաղթանակի դեպքում հավասարվում են մեզ, 16 միավոր ու գնդակների առավելությամբ ընկնում են 2րդ տեղը: Կամ էլ պետք ա Իտալիային տանենք վերջին խաղին, որը շատ դժվար կլինի:


Դավիթ ջան, արի չմոռանանք, որ մենք դեռ խաղ ունենք Բուլղարիայի հետ, եթե էդ խաղում նորմալ հաշվով հաղթենք՝ գնդակների տարբերությունը մեր օգտին կլինի + իրար մեջ խաղացած խաղերով էլ առավելություն կունենանք  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ջան, արի չմոռանանք, որ մենք դեռ խաղ ունենք Բուլղարիայի հետ, եթե էդ խաղում նորմալ հաշվով հաղթենք՝ գնդակների տարբերությունը մեր օգտին կլինի + իրար մեջ խաղացած խաղերով էլ առավելություն կունենանք


Վարիանտ չկա: Այսօրվա դրությամբ մենք -1-ենք, իսկ Բուլղարները +6:

----------


## John

> Վարիանտ չկա: Այսօրվա դրությամբ մենք -1-ենք, իսկ Բուլղարները +6:


մերոնք սիրում են 4-0 հաղթել, կդառնա +3, +2  :LOL: 
Հայաստան–Մալթա խաղը ոտից գլուխ հարամ արեց սաղ... էս ֆուտբոլիստները լրիվ հայ են՝ մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չհասնի՝ չեն սկսի աջ ու ձախ սատկացնել սաղին

----------

Ambrosine (08.09.2013), Դավիթ (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> մերոնք սիրում են 4-0 հաղթել, կդառնա +3, +2 
> Հայաստան–Մալթա խաղը ոտից գլուխ հարամ արեց սաղ... էս ֆուտբոլիստները լրիվ հայ են՝ մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չհասնի՝ չեն սկսի աջ ու ձախ սատկացնել սաղին



Երանի` ստացվի մերոնց մոտ: Արգենտինայից ու Ամերիկայից էնքան հայ կգնա Բրազիլիա, որ հաշվի ամեն խաղը Հրազդանում ենք խաղալու: :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (08.09.2013), John (07.09.2013), Vardik! (07.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստա՛ն, Հայաստա՛ն, Հայաստա՛ն !!!!!!

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2013), E-la Via (10.09.2013), Sagittarius (10.09.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Սարկիսովը խի փոխարինվեց ???

----------


## E-la Via

Տխուր ա...

Բայց մեկա չէի ուզի նորից սկսեին տղերքին մեկնաբանություններով ճնշել:

----------

Ambrosine (10.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Տրամադրություններս չենք գցում:
Ու հանկարծ լրագրողները, իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալ վերլուծաբան համարողները Հարոյանին քննադատության տարափի տակ չգցեն: Հա, մարդը սխալվեց, թիմին անելանելի վիճակում դրեց, բայց հաստատ ոչ ոք իրենից վատ իրեն չի զգում հիմա: Ինքը, ինձ թվում է, հետագայում էլ ավելի լավ կխաղա, իսկ բուռն քննադատությունները կարող են ընկճել երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստին:

Մենք պարտվեցինք այն պատճառով, որ մեր հիմնական կազմը չէր խաղում, թե չէ դանիացիները ոչնչով աչքի չընկան, գոլն էլ 11 մ-ից խփեցին: Մի դրվագում, երբ Արազը շրջանցեց դանիացիներին, նրանց ավագը զայրացած 2 էր ցույց տալիս` մատներով. ամոթանք էր տալիս, որ երկուսով չկարողացան վնասազերծել մրցակցին: Այսօր Արազը իր բարձունքին էր:

Ամեն ինչ կորած չէ: Կարևորը` հավատանք մեր ընտրանուն:

----------

E-la Via (10.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013)

----------


## Tiger29

> Տրամադրություններս չենք գցում:
> Ու հանկարծ լրագրողները, իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալ վերլուծաբան համարողները Հարոյանին քննադատության տարափի տակ չգցեն: Հա, մարդը սխալվեց, թիմին անելանելի վիճակում դրեց, բայց հաստատ ոչ ոք իրենից վատ իրեն չի զգում հիմա: Ինքը, ինձ թվում է, հետագայում էլ ավելի լավ կխաղա, իսկ բուռն քննադատությունները կարող են ընկճել երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստին:
> 
> Մենք պարտվեցինք այն պատճառով, որ մեր հիմնական կազմը չէր խաղում, թե չէ դանիացիները ոչնչով աչքի չընկան, գոլն էլ 11 մ-ից խփեցին: Մի դրվագում, երբ Արազը շրջանցեց դանիացիներին, նրանց ավագը զայրացած 2 էր ցույց տալիս` մատներով. ամոթանք էր տալիս, որ երկուսով չկարողացան վնասազերծել մրցակցին: Այսօր Արազը իր բարձունքին էր:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ կորած չէ: Կարևորը` հավատանք մեր ընտրանուն:


Այսօր Արազը հարամ արեց խաղը: Խաղի ընթացքում մի 6 անգամ մտավ ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ,էդ էլ էն դեպքում, երբ դարպասից շատ հեռու էր: Դրա տեղը կարելի էր մի քանի անգամ լավ փոխանցում կատարել: Ընդունում եմ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց եսասիրություն եմ նկատում, որն էլ ազդում ա մյուսների վրա: Շատ դեպքերում փոխանցումի էլ չեն սպասում: Էն մի տուգանայինը, երբ որոշեց որ էդ տարածությունից պիտի գոլ խփի, երբ մի քանի հոգի փոխանցումի էին սպասում:
Արազի վրա դեռ աշխատելու շատ տեղ կա, եթե ստացվի մարզիչների մոտ, աճելու մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տրամադրություններս չենք գցում:
> Ու հանկարծ լրագրողները, իրենց պրոֆեսիոնալ վերլուծաբան համարողները Հարոյանին քննադատության տարափի տակ չգցեն: Հա, մարդը սխալվեց, թիմին անելանելի վիճակում դրեց, բայց հաստատ ոչ ոք իրենից վատ իրեն չի զգում հիմա: Ինքը, ինձ թվում է, հետագայում էլ ավելի լավ կխաղա, իսկ բուռն քննադատությունները կարող են ընկճել երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստին:
> 
> Մենք պարտվեցինք այն պատճառով, որ մեր հիմնական կազմը չէր խաղում, թե չէ դանիացիները ոչնչով աչքի չընկան, գոլն էլ 11 մ-ից խփեցին: Մի դրվագում, երբ Արազը շրջանցեց դանիացիներին, նրանց ավագը զայրացած 2 էր ցույց տալիս` մատներով. ամոթանք էր տալիս, որ երկուսով չկարողացան վնասազերծել մրցակցին: Այսօր Արազը իր բարձունքին էր:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ կորած չէ: Կարևորը` հավատանք մեր ընտրանուն:


Աստղ ջան, ինչ տրամադրություն քցել... Հայաստան-Մալթա խաղի համեմատ ամեն արդյունք էլ մեկ քայլ առաջ ա: Ես հավատում եմ մենակ ծարավիս: Իսկ էս ընտրանին նման ղեկավարությամբ ոչնչի չի հասնի, այ էս կարգի կիսատ-պռատ ցիկլեր ա անցկացնելու: Իրանք մեր ոսկե սերունդն են, բայց իրանց հնարավորությունն էլ պետք չէ գերագնահատել. նման անգրագետ մենեջմենթի պայմաններում մեզ մենակ հույս, հավատ ու սերն ա մնալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեկը պետք ա Սերժին ասի, որ եթե չի ուզում հրաժարական տա, ջհանդամին տա: Բայց թող գոնե իրա բեխեր ոտով էլ հավաքականի խաղերին չգնա: Էս մի ուրախությունը ունենք, էս էլ ա հարամ անում բեմուրազը:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աստղո ջան, Հարոյանը բարձրակարգ պաշտպան ա: Իրան ոչ մեկը չի կարա որևէ բանում մեղադրի: Ինքը ամբողջ խաղը բարձր մակարդակով անցկացրեց:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2013), Mephistopheles (11.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.09.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Հարոյանը մեր Վիդիչն ա դառնալու

----------

Տրիբուն (10.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկը պետք ա Սերժին ասի, որ եթե չի ուզում հրաժարական տա, ջհանդամին տա: *Բայց թող գոնե իրա բեխեր ոտով էլ հավաքականի խաղերին չգնա:* Էս մի ուրախությունը ունենք, էս էլ ա հարամ անում բեմուրազը:


Աաաաաաա ....  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Մանրից սաղ ջոկում են, ում մեղքով ենք մենք միշտ տանը կրվում ....

Պահանջում են Սերժ Սարգսյանին ներկա չլինել Հայաստան - Բուլղարիա խաղին




> «Նավսից ու բեխեր մարդուց հեռու...»,- այսպես են իրենց քայլը բացատրում նախաձեռնության հեղինակները:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, համաձայն ավանդույթի, ներկա է գտնվել 2014թ. աշխարհի առաջնության ընտրական փուլի Երևանում տեղի ունեցած Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի խաղերին։ Ցավոք, բոլոր խաղերում մեր ընտրանին պարտվել է։

----------

Bruno (10.10.2013), Moonwalker (10.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էսօր գնում ենք ստադիոն Բուլղարներին մոռթելու

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սերժիկի նաֆսը սուձիան հանեց ....  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Հայեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Էսքան զոռով չէի պատկերացնում... լավ ա որ նավսը դուրս եկավ... տղերքը մեղք են, հոգեբանորեն անոռուգլուխ վիճակում են, փորձված մարզիչ ա պետք... ափսոս ա էս թիմը, Վարդանը լավ ընկեր ա, բայց մերոնց ուսուցիչ ա պետք... ինչևէ... ՀԱՅԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՐ  :Hands Up:

----------

Chilly (13.10.2013), E-la Via (11.10.2013), Եկվոր (11.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2013), Տրիբուն (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաղթանակի համար շատ ուրախ եմ, բայց ընդհանուր վիճակից գոհ չեմ: Մերոնք ավելի լավ ու կազմակերպված խաղում էին մինչև կարմիր քարտերը: Նորից նույն եզրակացությունը, որ հայերը թույլ կամ թուլացած թիմերի դեմ չեն կարողանում հավաքված խաղալ: Սա հեչ լավ չի: Հաշիվն էլ մի քանիսով պետք է ավել լիներ:

Մեզ հաղթանակ` Իտալիայի դեմ խաղում:

----------

E-la Via (11.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Ու թեկուզ ևս մի գոլի ծարավ մնացի, բայց
ԱՊՐԵՆ, ԱՊՐԵՆ ու էլի ԱՊՐԵՆ ՏՂԵՐՔԸ  :Hands Up: :

----------

Chilly (13.10.2013), Vardik! (11.10.2013), Եկվոր (11.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Չեխերը Մալթային երկու զրո կրում են: Առաջի կեսի վերջի րոպեներն են
Դանիան ու Իտալիան դուրս են գալիս դաշտ: Մեր խմբում հզոր վերջի տուր ա լինելու....

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս փւոլում մեր հավաքականի առաջին ու վերջին հաղթանակը սեփական հարկի տակ ... սենց էլ մազալույություն կլինի ?

----------

Chilly (13.10.2013), Sagittarius (12.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Կարևորը, որ Իտալիան այս պահին հաղթում է:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Կարևորը, որ Իտալիան այս պահին հաղթում է:


Դանիան հավասարեցրել ա, յոթանասունհինգերերդ րոպեն ա գնում: Չեխերը չորս-մեկ տարան...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դանիան հավասարեցրել ա, յոթանասունհինգերերդ րոպեն ա գնում: Չեխերը չորս-մեկ տարան...


Դանիան կրում ա 2:1

----------


## Տրիբուն

աաաաաաաաաաաաա... Իտալացիք վերջին վարկյանին գոլ խփեցին  :Hands Up:       2:2

----------


## John

22։15Դանիա–Մալթա ոչ–ոքի
22։15Բուլղարիա—Չեխիա ոչ–ոքի
22։45 Իտալիա–Հայաստան 2րդ թիմի հաղթանակ

----------

Vardik! (12.10.2013)

----------


## John

> 22։15Դանիա–Մալթա ոչ–ոքի
> 22։15Բուլղարիա—Չեխիա ոչ–ոքի
> 22։45 Իտալիա–Հայաստան 2րդ թիմի հաղթանակ


կայֆ ա, որ մեր խաղը կես ժամ ուշ ա սկսվում, եթե մյուս երկու խաղերը մեր ուզած սցերանով ու ֆինալով գնան՝ մերոնք անկախ էդ պահի հաշվից՝ վերջին կես ժամում կհաղթեն, համոզված եմ)))

----------


## Sagittarius

> *22։15Դանիա–Մալթա ոչ–ոքի*
> 22։15Բուլղարիա—Չեխիա ոչ–ոքի
> 22։45 Իտալիա–Հայաստան 2րդ թիմի հաղթանակ


հեքիաթ ա

----------

Տրիբուն (12.10.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> հեքիաթ ա


Հա... բայց հաճելի ու լավ վերջաբանով, իսկ էս երեք օրը հեքիաթի հավատալով կարելիա ապրել (չնայած որ դանիացիք լավագույն շանսն ունեն)

հենց նոր կարդացի News.am-ում.

_Հայտնի է, որ աշխարհի առաջնության եվրոպական գոտու ընտրական մրցաշարի 9 խմբերից մեկի երկրորդ տեղը վատագույն արդյունքով գրաված թիմը կզրկվի անցումային հանդիպումներին մասնակցելու իրավունքից: Նախավերջին տուրից հետո վատագույն արդյունքն ունի B խմբի երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցնող Բուլղարիան՝ 13 միավոր:

9 տուրից հետո A խմբի երկրորդ տեղում ընթացող Խորվաթիան ունի 17, C խմբում Շվեդիան՝ 20, D խմբում Թուրքիան՝ 16, E խմբում Իսլանդիան՝ 16, F խմբում Պորտուգալիան (1:0 հաշվով այս պահին հաղթում է Իսրայելին)՝ 20 միավոր, G խմբում Հունաստանը՝ 22,  H խմբում Ուկրաինան՝ 18, I խմբում Ֆրանսիան (7 խաղից հետո)՝ 14 միավոր: 

Անցումային հանդիպումները տեղի կունենան նոյեմբերի 15-ին եւ 19-ին:_

պարզվում ա շանսեր չկան  :Smile:

----------


## John

> հեքիաթ ա


Դանիա-Հայաստան 0-4ից ու Հայաստան-Մալթա 0-1ից էլ հեքիաթ չլնի, ֆուտբոլը անկանխատեսելի խաղ ա

*Ջուզեպե Բալզամո* ախպեր, տուֆտում են news.am-ում, մի հատ վերլուծություն եմ գրում, վերջացնեմ, կտեղադրեմ

----------


## John

> Դանիա-Հայաստան 0-4ից ու Հայաստան-Մալթա 0-1ից էլ հեքիաթ չլնի, ֆուտբոլը անկանխատեսելի խաղ ա
> 
> *Ջուզեպե Բալզամո* ախպեր, տուֆտում են news.am-ում, մի հատ վերլուծություն եմ գրում, վերջացնեմ, կտեղադրեմ


Քանի որ մեր Դավիթը ինձնից ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի էր գրել վերլուծությունը, ավելի լավ է իր գրածը տեղադրեմ  :Smile: 
Վերլուծությունը կարող եք կարդալ Այստեղl

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (13.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (13.10.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Դանիան արդեն երեք զրո կրում ա... դեռ կես ժամ ա նցել  :Sad: 
Մեր խաղը սկսվեց

Goooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Դանիան վեց զրո կրեց: Չեխերն էլ մեկ զրո: Մնաց մերոնք չպարտվեն…

----------


## Vaio

Շատ ապսոս, հայերը 13 միավորով զբաղեցնում են ընդհամենը 5-րդ տեղ: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ասեմ, որ հայերին հալալա, հայերը կարողացան կոտրել այն կարծրատիպը, թե հայերը ինչ թիմ են, որ մի հատ էլ պայքարեն կամ կրեն տվյալ թմին:

Հայաստանի հավաքականը այսօր մրցակցային թիմ է և ցանկացած թմի հետ կարող է պայքարել... հաղթանակի համար:

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դե լավ, եկեք խմենք հայ-իտալական բարեկամության կենացը  :Jpit:  Կարևորը բուլղարացիները քիթը մի լավ տրորվեց:

Լավ խաղ էր, հաջորդ խաղերին կանցնենք  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Հայ-հայ էր... սենց էլ վատ չի, սպասենք ԵՎՐՈ 16-ի մեզ համար բարեհաջող վիճակահանության ու սկսենք  բռթել աջուձախ  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.10.2013), Տրիբուն (16.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հայ-հայ էր... սենց էլ վատ չի, սպասենք ԵՎՐՈ 16-ի մեզ համար *բարեհաջող վիճակահանության* ու սկսենք  բռթել աջուձախ


Հա, Աստված հեռու պահի Լյուքսեմբուրգի, Մալթայի, Լիտվայի, Ալբանիայի, Բելառուսի կալիբրի գերհզոր թմերից ու կարող ա երկրորդ տեղից կպնենք: Նման ղեկավարմամբ ոչ մի Եվրոյի էրես էլ չենք տենա. ոչ ստաբիլ թիմ ա: Էս թիմը ցանկացած խմբում էլ 10-15 միավոր հավաքելով մեջտեղներն ա լինելու: 
Ու էս բարոյական հաղթանակների վրա մսխվում ա մեր Ոսկե Սերունդը: Ապեր, նույնիսկ աշխարհի ու եվրոպայի վերջնական փուլում խաղացած շատ թմեր Հենոյի, Յուրայի, Արազի կալիբրի ֆոքւտբոլիսներ միաժամանակ իրանց թմում չեն ունեցել, մենք փլեյ-օֆֆ չենք ձգում: Ու էս թիմը (խաղացողներին) մեր նախկին հավաքականների (խաղացողների) հետ համեմատելը հանցագործություն ա: 

Վոբշմ հավես չունեմ, գնացեք տոնեք ձեր բորյական հաղթանակը...

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.10.2013), Տրիբուն (16.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Հա, Աստված հեռու պահի Լյուքսեմբուրգի, Մալթայի, Լիտվայի, Ալբանիայի, Բելառուսի կալիբրի գերհզոր թմերից ու կարող ա երկրորդ տեղից կպնենք: Նման ղեկավարմամբ ոչ մի Եվրոյի էրես էլ չենք տենա. ոչ ստաբիլ թիմ ա: Էս թիմը ցանկացած խմբում էլ 10-15 միավոր հավաքելով մեջտեղներն ա լինելու: 
> Ու էս բարոյական հաղթանակների վրա մսխվում ա մեր Ոսկե Սերունդը: Ապեր, նույնիսկ աշխարհի ու եվրոպայի վերջնական փուլում խաղացած շատ թմեր Հենոյի, Յուրայի, Արազի կալիբրի ֆոքւտբոլիսներ միաժամանակ իրանց թմում չեն ունեցել, մենք փլեյ-օֆֆ չենք ձգում: Ու էս թիմը (խաղացողներին) մեր նախկին հավաքականների (խաղացողների) հետ համեմատելը հանցագործություն ա: 
> 
> Վոբշմ հավես չունեմ, գնացեք տոնեք ձեր բորյական հաղթանակը...


Հիմա էս ա ապեր, քանի նեմեցը շոֆեռ ա, սենց պիտի գնա մեր ավտոն: Մինասյանի պայմանագիրը արդեն ավարտվել ա, հլը տենանք ինչ ա անելու մեծն կանցլերը

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հիմա էս ա ապեր, քանի նեմեցը շոֆեռ ա, սենց պիտի գնա մեր ավտոն: Մինասյանի պայմանագիրը արդեն ավարտվել ա, հլը տենանք ինչ ա անելու մեծն կանցլերը


Առաջին հերթին թող իրա հարցերը լուծի, որ մխտառ քիթը չխոթի թմի կադրային քաղաքականության մեջ:

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.10.2013), Տրիբուն (16.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Առաջին հերթին թող իրա հարցերը լուծի, որ մխտառ քիթը չխոթի թմի կադրային քաղաքականության մեջ:


Էն օրը, որ ինքն իր անձնական կեղտոտ շահի կամ քմահաճույքի համար դադարի հավաքականն օգտագործել, էդ օրը մենք Եվրոյի էլ, Մունդիալի էլ ուղեգիր կնվաճենք։

Էս վիճակով որ տղերքն էսքան խաղում են, մենակ պատկերացնել կարելի է՝ էդ ժամանակ ոնց կխաղան։ 

Հ. Գ. Բերեզովսկին մեր թիմի կեսն է անգամ էս տարիքին  :Jpit:

----------

Vardik! (16.10.2013), Աթեիստ (16.10.2013), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.10.2013), Տրիբուն (16.10.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Թիմ կա, պոտենցիալ կա… չկա հոգեբանական (ճնշված են, հատկապես տանը… շատ վատ ա  :Sad: )ու կուզեի նաև ֆիզիկականն էլ լավանար (վատ չի, բայց զգացվում ա ,որ սահմանային վիճակ ա, բարձր տեմպով խաղերում խեղճանում են)… մի խոսքով մարզիչ՝ իմաստուն, փորձված, նեմեցական լծից ազատ, ինքնուրույն - ու սաղ լավ ա լինելու  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (17.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արտակարգ խաղ էր, ապրեն տղեքը, մաքսիմումն արեցին: Ոչ մի երկրի թիմ առանց ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիա ու մարզիչ ունենալու էսքան բան չէր կարա աներ: 

Հ.Գ. Ով կարա ինձ բացատրի Մինասյանի արած փոփոխությունների իմաստը ?  Էտ մարդը մտածում ա ինչ-որ բանի մասին փոփոխություն անելուց, թե ղուշ-գիր ա քցում ?

----------

Vardik! (16.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց մենք հայավարի մեր թարախությունն արեցինք  :Hands Up:  Մեր խմբից մենակ Իտալիան ա գնում. Դանիան երկրորդ տեղերի մեջ վատագույն արդյունքով play-off փուլից դուրս ա մնում:

----------

Ambrosine (18.10.2013), Աթեիստ (16.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Բայց մենք հայավարի մեր թարախությունն արեցինք  Մեր խմբից մենակ Իտալիան ա գնում. Դանիան երկրորդ տեղերի մեջ վատագույն արդյունքով play-off փուլից դուրս ա մնում:


Ինքնասպանների խումբն էր մերը

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Բայց մենք հայավարի մեր թարախությունն արեցինք  Մեր խմբից մենակ Իտալիան ա գնում. Դանիան երկրորդ տեղերի մեջ վատագույն արդյունքով play-off փուլից դուրս ա մնում:


Էտպիսի բան կա???
բա ես գիտեի թե երկրորդ տեղ բռնած 9 թմերից ամենալավ արդյունք ցույց տված հավաքականը անցնումա եզրափակիչ փուլ, իսկ մյուս 8 հավաքականները իրար մեջ play-off - են վիճարկում երկու խաղերի արդյունքում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Տղեք, ես ֆուտբոլային էքսպերտ չեմ ու նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլասեր էլ չեմ, չնայած ֆուտբոլ նայել սիրում եմ (  :LOL:  ), բայց գոյություն ունի փաստ, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը ավելի լավ ա խաղում, քան առաջ ու դրա օբյեկտիվագույն ցուցանիշը ՖԻՖԱ-ի դասակարգման աղյուսակում մեր զբաղեցրած դիրքն ա: Ու եթե տենդենցը շարունակվի, 2016-ին եզրափակիչ փուլ դուրս գալու շանսերը շատ մեծ են:

----------

Ambrosine (18.10.2013), Տրիբուն (18.10.2013)

----------


## Universe

> Տղեք, ես ֆուտբոլային էքսպերտ չեմ ու նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլասեր էլ չեմ, չնայած ֆուտբոլ նայել սիրում եմ (  ), բայց գոյություն ունի փաստ, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը ավելի լավ ա խաղում, քան առաջ ու դրա օբյեկտիվագույն ցուցանիշը ՖԻՖԱ-ի դասակարգման աղյուսակում մեր զբաղեցրած դիրքն ա: Ու եթե տենդենցը շարունակվի, 2016-ին եզրափակիչ փուլ դուրս գալու շանսերը շատ մեծ են:


Դե մինչև էտ Եդիգարյանը խաղալ կսովորի, Կասպարովը փորձ ձեռք կբերի, Բերեզովսկին /չնայած ոչ մեկսել չի ուզում/ կթողնի ֆուտբոլը...

----------


## Gayl

> Արտակարգ խաղ էր, ապրեն տղեքը, մաքսիմումն արեցին: Ոչ մի երկրի թիմ առանց ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիա ու մարզիչ ունենալու էսքան բան չէր կարա աներ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ով կարա ինձ բացատրի Մինասյանի արած փոփոխությունների իմաստը ?  Էտ մարդը մտածում ա ինչ-որ բանի մասին փոփոխություն անելուց, թե ղուշ-գիր ա քցում ?


Մենակ ստեղ կարող են ասել, որ մեր հավաքականը մարզիչ չունի :Shok: :
Մեր բոլորի հաղթանակների համար պետք է շնորհակալ լինենք Վարդան Մինասյանին...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Էսօր վիճակահանությունն էր: Եզրափակչի խմբերը սրանք են.

 A. Բրազիլիա,Խորվաթիա, Կամերուն, Մեքսիկա
 B. Իսպանիա, Հոլանդիա, Չիլի, Ավստրալիա
 C. Կոլումբիա, Հունաստան, Կոտ Դ'Իվուար, Ճապոնիա
 D. Ուրուգվայ, Իտալիա, Անգլիա, Կոստա Ռիկա
 E. Շվեյցարիա, Էկվադոր, Ֆրանսիա, Հոնդուրաս
 F. Արգենտինա, Բոսնիա և Հերցոգովինա, Նիգերիա, Իրան
 G. Գերմանիա, Պորտուգալիա, Գանա, ԱՄՆ
 H. Բելգիա, Ալժիր,Ռուսաստան, Հրվ. Կորեա

Կարծում եմ հույների ու ռուսների բախտը մի քիչ բերել է: Չնայած կապրենք կերևա... Բ ու Դ խմբերն ինտրիգային են, մնացածն աչքիս ստատիստիկ էքսցեսներ չեն խոստանում: Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ հետաքրքիր խմբեր են ստացվել:

----------

Ambrosine (08.12.2013), Vaio (07.12.2013), Աբելյան (07.12.2013), Տրիբուն (07.12.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բրազիլիա. ձերբակալվել են ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության ավելի քան 120 հակառակորդներ




> Սան Պաուլու քաղաքում ձերբակալվեն է ավելի քան 120 մարդ այն բանից հետո, երբ Բրազիլիայում ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության անցկացման դեմ ուղղված բողոքի խաղաղ ցույցը վերաճել է անկարգությունների, հայտնում է BBC-ն:
> Ավելի քան երկու հազար մարդ դուրս են եկել փողոցներ, որպեսզի իրենց դժգոհությունը հայտնեն աշխարհի առաջնության կազմակերպման համար հատկացված ծախսերի դեմ, որը տեղի է ունենալու Բրազիլիայում հունիս-հուլիս ամիսներին: Նման ցույցեր տեղի են ունեցել նաև երկրի այլ քաղաքներում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Աշխարհի 2014թ. առաջնության պաշտոնական երգը`

----------

Նիկեա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ասեցի մի քանի կանխատեսումներ անեմ
Աշխարհի չեմպիոն-Իսպանիա
Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ-Սեռխիո Ռամոս
Լավագույն ռմբարկու-Ռոնալդու
Հայտնությունը-Բելգիա
Հիասթափությունը-Իտալիա
Լավագույն դարպասապահ-Իկեր Կասիլյաս
Հ.Գ.Երգը ահավոր վատն էր  :Bad:

----------


## Vaio

Իսպանիայի համար արդեն շատ կլինի, հերիքա: 

Այս տարի չեմպիոնա դառնալու Արգենտինան կամ Բրազիլիան:

----------


## insider

> Իսպանիայի համար արդեն շատ կլինի, հերիքա: 
> 
> Այս տարի չեմպիոնա դառնալու Արգենտինան կամ Բրազիլիան:


Ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ էս անգամ լատինական ամերիկան ա աշխարհի գավաթը տանելու: Եվրոպական երկրներից նրանց միակ մրցակից կհամարեմ Գերմանիային: Բայց դե հոգու խորքում Իսպանիային կերկրպագեմ: Չնայած ինչի հոգու խորքում որ, լավ էլ կերկպագեմ: :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (18.05.2014), Նիկեա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Բրազիլիան էս սաստավով ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունի ԱԱ-ը նվաճելու  :Crazy:  Արգենտինան ավելի շատ շանս ունի ու եթե Մեսսին արգենտինացի չլիներ հենց իրանց էլ կերկրպագեի,բայց եթե անգամ Մեսսիի հետ  հաղթեն դժգոհ չեմ լինի:Իսկ Հարավային Ամերիկայի երկրներից ամենաշատը կցանկանայի Ուրուգվայը հաղթեր,բայց դե իրանք շատ ավելի քիչ շանսեր ունեն:
Էս ԱԱ-ը Ֆրանսիային ու Անգլիային եմ երկրպագելու,բայց դե ինձ համար կրկին Իսպանիան է ֆավորիտը ու Իսպանիայի հաղթանակին էլ դեմ չեմ  :Jpit:

----------

insider (18.05.2014)

----------


## insider

> Բրազիլիան էս սաստավով ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունի ԱԱ-ը նվաճելու  Արգենտինան ավելի շատ շանս ունի ու եթե Մեսսին արգենտինացի չլիներ հենց իրանց էլ կերկրպագեի,բայց եթե անգամ Մեսսիի հետ  հաղթեն դժգոհ չեմ լինի:Իսկ Հարավային Ամերիկայի երկրներից ամենաշատը կցանկանայի Ուրուգվայը հաղթեր,բայց դե իրանք շատ ավելի քիչ շանսեր ունեն:
> Էս ԱԱ-ը Ֆրանսիային ու Անգլիային եմ երկրպագելու,բայց դե ինձ համար կրկին Իսպանիան է ֆավորիտը ու Իսպանիայի հաղթանակին էլ դեմ չեմ


Ապ, գրել էի լատինական ամերիկա հատուկ Ուրուգվային ընդգրկելու համար՝ չբացառելով Բրազիլիային ու Արգետինային: Ես էլ եմ շատ եմ հավանում դրանց:

----------

Յոհաննես (18.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ երգը չհավանեցի, Շակիրայի երգն էլ չէի հավանում:

Իսկ չեմպիոն դառնալու առումով ես էլ մտածում եմ, որ Լատինական Ամերիկայի երկրները ամեն ինչ կանեն` գավաթը վերցնելու համար, հատկապես, որ իրենց մայրցամաքում է անցկացվում: Առաջին հանդիպումներից հետո արդեն կերևա` ով է ամենից լուրջ տրամադրված:

----------


## John

Ինձ թվում ա ծախված առաջնություն ա լինելու, Բրազիլիան էլ դառնա չեմպիոն  :Smile:  ))

----------

Ambrosine (18.05.2014), Lílium (20.05.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վերին աստիճանի անտաղանդ երգ էր: Ամբողջ Բրազիլիայում նորմալ երգիչ չեն կարողացել գտնե՞լ, որ Փիթբուլ, Ջ Լո են գցել մեջը  :Bad:

----------

Lílium (20.05.2014), Յոհաննես (18.05.2014)

----------


## insider

Հետաքրքիր փաստեր, զուգադիպություններ շարքից`

1966 թվական

Եվրոտեսիլի 11-րդ երգի մրցույթում հաղթեց Ավստրիայի ներկայացուցիչ Ուդո Յուրգենսը
Լա Լիգայի 35-րդ առաջնությունում Ատլետիկոն 5-րդ անգամ դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն
Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 11-րդ խաղարկությունում Ռեալ Մադրիդը 6-րդ անգամ նվաճեց այդ գավաթը
Անգլիայի հավաքականը դարձավ Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի չեմպիոն

2014 թվական /նույն անալոգիայով/

Հը՞ն, ինչ եք կարծում, հավատանք Անգլիայի հաղթանակին ...  :Wink:

----------

John (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փաստորեն Կոնչիտայի հաղթանակը սարքա՞ծ էր  :Angry2:   :Jpit:

----------

Յոհաննես (27.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (28.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Հը՞ն, ինչ եք կարծում, հավատանք Անգլիայի հաղթանակին ...


Ոչ մի դեպքում: Շանս չունի:

----------


## John

> Ոչ մի դեպքում: Շանս չունի:


Ավելի շատ ունի, քան Ատլետիկոն ԼաԼիգայում ուներ  :Wink:

----------

insider (27.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Էս թեմային մի հատ հարցում ավելացրեք էլի, հետևյալ խորագրով. "Որ երկրի ազգային հավաքականը կդառնա ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության հողթող": 
Պատասխանները շատ պետք չեն` Արգենտինա, Բրազիլիա, Ուրուգվայ, Գերմանիա, Իսպանիա, Իտալիա, Ֆրանսիա, Անգլիա, Հոլանդիա, Պորտուգալիա, այլ (ցանկացած) հավաքական:

----------

Ambrosine (27.05.2014), insider (27.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ավելի շատ ունի, քան Ատլետիկոն ԼաԼիգայում ուներ


Ավելի հավանականա, որ Ուրուգվայը կամ Ռուսաստանը կհաղթի, քան Անգլիան:

----------


## John

> Ավելի հավանականա, որ Ուրուգվայը կամ Ռուսաստանը կհաղթի, քան Անգլիան:


Բելգիան ա հաղթելու, եթե թողնեն... 
Բայց որ պատկերացնում եմ Բրազիլիայում ինչ կկատարվի, եթե իրանք չհաղթեն, ընդհուպ մինչև հեղափոխություն-բան, մտածում եմ սիրուն սցենարով կսարքեն, Բրազիլիան կհաղթի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս թեմային մի հատ հարցում ավելացրեք էլի, հետևյալ խորագրով. "Որ երկրի ազգային հավաքականը կդառնա ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության հողթող": 
> Պատասխանները շատ պետք չեն` Արգենտինա, Բրազիլիա, Ուրուգվայ, Գերմանիա, Իսպանիա, Իտալիա, Ֆրանսիա, Անգլիա, Հոլանդիա, Պորտուգալիա, այլ (ցանկացած) հավաքական:


Սպասում էի մի քիչ մաղվեն թիմերը, նոր. սեփական փորձից արդեն գիտեմ, որ մեկը կհայտնվի, որ նամակով կամ թեմայում կգրի` ինչու Ալժիրը չկա հարցման մեջ, սա՞ ինչ դիսկրիմինացիա է  :Jpit: : Կավելացնեմ հեսա:

----------

John (27.05.2014), Vaio (27.05.2014), մարիօ (27.05.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սպասում էի մի քիչ մաղվեն թիմերը, նոր. սեփական փորձից արդեն գիտեմ, որ մեկը կհայտնվի, որ նամակով կամ թեմայում կգրի` ինչու Ալժիրը չկա հարցման մեջ, սա՞ ինչ դիսկրիմինացիա է : Կավելացնեմ հեսա:


Չէ, Աստղ բոլոր մասնակիցներին հարցման մեջ ավելացրու: Հետո ընթացքում ամեն փուլից հետո հարցումը կթարմացնես:

----------

Ambrosine (28.05.2014), insider (27.05.2014), Տրիբուն (27.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելի շատ ունի, քան Ատլետիկոն ԼաԼիգայում ուներ


Անգլիան դասական լուզեր ա, նա չի կարա նորմալ պայմաններում չեմպիոն դառնա: Որ Անգլիան չեմպիոն դառնա, առաջնությունը պիտի Անգլիայում լինի, ու մրցակից բոլոր թիմերի հիմնական խաղացողները պիտի հիվանդանոցում լինեն:

----------


## Vaio

> Բելգիան ա հաղթելու, *եթե թողնեն*...


Լավն էր...  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Լավն էր...


ի նկատի ունեի ՖԻՖԱյին, ոչ թե մյուս թիմերին  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, Աստղ բոլոր մասնակիցներին հարցման մեջ ավելացրու: Հետո ընթացքում ամեն փուլից հետո հարցումը կթարմացնես:


Բա որ ասու՞մ էի  :Jpit: :

Լավ, հեսա ինձ տրամադրեմ` հարցում բացեմ 32 թիմերով:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բա որ ասու՞մ էի :
> 
> Լավ, հեսա ինձ տրամադրեմ` հարցում բացեմ 32 թիմերով:


Համ էլ նախորդ առաջնության պես կմրցենք թե ով է գուշակելուց լավ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (28.05.2014), Vaio (28.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Համ էլ նախորդ առաջնության պես կմրցենք թե ով է գուշակելուց լավ


Չեք մոռացել չէ, որ չեմպիոնը ես էի:  :Hi:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեք մոռացել չէ, որ չեմպիոնը ես էի:


Միայն դու՞  :Think: 

հ.գ. հարցումը բաց է:
Ռուֆ, տեսնենք այս տարվա վանգաները ովքեր են  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չեք մոռացել չէ, որ չեմպիոնը ես էի:


Ես էլ էի չեմպիոն, մի հարցմանը չէի կարողացել քվեարկել, բայց բոլոր մնացած հարցումներին Իսպանիա էի քվեարկել, նույնն էլ Եվրոյի ժամանակ  :Beee: 

Հին ընկերներին չենք դավաճանում, Իսպանիա՝ էս տարի կրկնակի չեմպիոն  :Smile:

----------


## Vaio

> Միայն դու՞ 
> հ.գ. հարցումը բաց է:
> Ռուֆ, տեսնենք այս տարվա վանգաները ովքեր են :





> Ես էլ էի չեմպիոն, մի հարցմանը չէի կարողացել քվեարկել, բայց բոլոր մնացած հարցումներին Իսպանիա էի քվեարկել, նույնն էլ Եվրոյի ժամանակ 
> Հին ընկերներին չենք դավաճանում, Իսպանիա՝ էս տարի կրկնակի չեմպիոն


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2351304

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2351304


Վայ, էս ուրիշ բան ա, ես մենակ հարցումներն էի հիշում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վայ, էս ուրիշ բան ա, ես մենակ հարցումներն էի հիշում


Ճիշտ ա, էդքան էջերով նայեցի, չհիշեցի` մեկնարկը որտեղից ա տրվել: Փոխարենը կրկնվող գրառում ունեի, ջնջեցի  :Jpit: :
Ես էլ էի միայն հարցումները հիշում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Գերմանիա:
Բայց գիտեմ Բրազիլիան ա դառնալու: :Bad:

----------


## Նիկեա

Որոշել եմ էս տարի անպայման նայեմ խաղերը չնայած,որ սկզբից միչև վերջ նայածս միակ հանդիպումը էդ Փյունիկ-Գաձասարն է եղել մի չորս տարի առաջ:Ինչի՞ որոշեցի նայել:Որովհետև սկսել եմ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու հասկանալ, որ էնքան էլ անիմաստ խաղ չի,որ մարդկանց մի գաղափարի, մի նպատակի շուրջ կարա միավորի:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հաղթողի հավակնորդին կարծում եմ Բրազիլիա կամ Իսպանիա,բայց դեռ բոլոր թիմերին չեմ ծանոթացել:

----------

Ambrosine (28.05.2014), John (28.05.2014), Յոհաննես (28.05.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Խաղերը ուշ են սկսվելու` 20:00, 23:00, 24:00, 02:00, 05:00 (Երևանի ժամանակով).

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չեմպիոն էս անգամ աֆրիկյան երկիր ա դառնալու: Կարող ա Գանան չլինի, Կոտ Դ՛Իվուարը լինի, բայց աֆրիկյան պիտի լինի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմպիոն էս անգամ աֆրիկյան երկիր ա դառնալու: Կարող ա Գանան չլինի, Կոտ Դ՛Իվուարը լինի, բայց աֆրիկյան պիտի լինի:


Հարավ-հարավ համագործակցությու՞ն (South-South cooperation?)  :Jpit: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ահա թե որը պիտի իրականում լիներ FIFA 2014-ի օֆիցիալ երգը: Շատ վարկանիշալիքը տեսահոլովակ է, հետո չասեք չենք զգուշացրել  :Jpit: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMQLDunHnkU

----------


## Տրիբուն

World Cup 2014 Predictor Game

Հավես ունենաք, զբաղվեք, լավ կանխագուշակող գործիք ա… 

Իմ մոտ ստացվեց Բրազիլա-Գանա ֆինալ, ու բնականաբար Գանան հաղթեց Բրազիլիային:

----------

insider (05.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Ահա թե որը պիտի իրականում լիներ FIFA 2014-ի օֆիցիալ երգը: Շատ վարկանիշալիքը տեսահոլովակ է, հետո չասեք չենք զգուշացրել 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMQLDunHnkU


Տենց էլ գոնե մի հատ զրթիկ չպոկվեց  :Sad:

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չիլիացիները կատաղած են  :Jpit:  Հզոր գովազդ է  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2014), Moonwalker (03.06.2014), Անվերնագիր (04.06.2014), Յոհաննես (03.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.06.2014), Տրիբուն (04.06.2014)

----------


## John

Մտածում եմ չարժի՞ կանխագուշակությունների մրցույթ անցկացնել Աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ  :Smile:  պատրաստ եմ կազմակերպել, եթե գոնե 10 հոգի մասնակցի (որ հետաքրքիր պայքարում անցնի)  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2014), insider (05.06.2014), Moonwalker (05.06.2014), Յոհաննես (05.06.2014), Շինարար (05.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Մտածում եմ չարժի՞ կանխագուշակությունների մրցույթ անցկացնել Աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ  պատրաստ եմ կազմակերպել, եթե գոնե 10 հոգի մասնակցի (որ հետաքրքիր պայքարում անցնի)


Չգիտեմ էտ ինչպես ա լինելու, բայց ուզում եմ: Մանրամասները կասես Ջոն ախպեր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամեն խաղից առաջ գրում ենք հաշիվը, հետո Ջոնը նայում է ով է ճիշտ գուշակել ու միավորներ ա տալիս:

----------

insider (05.06.2014), John (05.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Ամեն խաղից առաջ գրում ենք հաշիվը, հետո Ջոնը նայում է ով է ճիշտ գուշակել ու միավորներ ա տալիս:


Կայֆ ա: Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի: Սպասենք Ջոնի որոշմանը:

----------

John (05.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Մտածում եմ չարժի՞ կանխագուշակությունների մրցույթ անցկացնել Աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ  պատրաստ եմ կազմակերպել, եթե գոնե 10 հոգի մասնակցի (որ հետաքրքիր պայքարում անցնի)


Ջոն ջան բա մենք ինչից էինք խոսում էսքան ժամանակ, մենք էլ էինք էտ ասում, որ կարելիա գազ տալ հին ավանդույթները: Ես էլ հլը հղում էի դրել հին կանխագուշակությունների վերաբերյալ: 

Ես քո ասաց 10-ից մեկն եմ:

----------

John (05.06.2014)

----------


## John

Ինձ թվում է՝ հետաքրքիր կանցնի  :Smile:  Կարծում եմ՝ դեմ չեք լինի, եթե ես էլ մասնակցեմ ))) կանոնները վաղը իմի կբերեմ թեման կբացեմ, սկսենք  :Wink:

----------

insider (05.06.2014), մարիօ (05.06.2014), Յոհաննես (05.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

*Առաջարկում եմ միավորների գնահատման հետևյալ կարգը:* 

1. Խաղի ճշգրիտ հաշվի գուշակում:  -  10 միավոր
2. Թիմերից մեկի հաղթանակի գուշակում:  - 2 միավոր
3. Թիմերից մեկի խփած գնդակների քանակի գուշակում:  - 3 միավոր (Գուշակել եք 3:1, խաղը ավարտվել է` 3:0, 3:3, 3:4 և այլն)
4. Խաղի հաշվի գուշակում` խփած և բաց թողած գնդակների ճիշտ տարբերության առումով, այսինքն` երբ գուշակել եք 2:0 կամ 4:2, իսկ խաղը ավարտվել է` 3:1 : Տվյալ դեպքում, 2:0 կամ 4:2 գուշակողը ունի առավելություն 1:0 կամ 4:1 գուշակողի նկատմամբ:  -  4 միավոր 
5. Հետխաղյա լրացիցիչ ժամանակի գուշակում:  -  հավելյալ 1 միավոր (Սա վերաբերում է 1/8-ից սկսած)
6. Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցների գուշակում:  - հավելյալ 1 միավոր (տվյալ դեպքում լրացուցիչ ժամանակի 1 միավորը այլևս չի գումարվում, այսինքն` միայն 1 միավոր) (Սա վերաբերում է 1/8-ից սկսած)
7. Ոչ ոքիի ճշգրիտ հաշվի գուշակում: - ինչպես առաջին կետն է (10 միավոր)
8. Ոչ ոքիի *ոչ ճշգրիտ* հաշվի գուշակում:  - 4 միավոր: (Գուշակել եք 1:1, խաղը ավարտվել է` 2:2 կամ 0:0 և այլն)

Դեռևս այսքանը:

----------

insider (05.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մտածում եմ չարժի՞ կանխագուշակությունների մրցույթ անցկացնել Աշխարհի առաջնության ժամանակ  պատրաստ եմ կազմակերպել, եթե գոնե 10 հոգի մասնակցի (որ հետաքրքիր պայքարում անցնի)


Կեսից միանալով կլինի՞, էս առաջին խաղերն անցնեն, կողմնորոշվեմ մի քիչ, հունի մեջ մտնեմ :Jpit:

----------

**David** (11.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Մնում է մտածել, արդյոք սխալ գուշակողներից միավոր պետք է հանել, թե ոչ???

----------


## Յոհաննես

> *Առաջարկում եմ միավորների գնահատման հետևյալ կարգը:* 
> 
> 1. Խաղի ճշգրիտ հաշվի գուշակում:  -  10 միավոր
> 2. Թիմերից մեկի հաղթանակի գուշակում:  - 2 միավոր
> 3. Թիմերից մեկի խփած գնդակների քանակի գուշակում:  - 3 միավոր (Գուշակել եք 3:1, խաղը ավարտվել է` 3:0, 3:3, 3:4 և այլն)
> 4. Խաղի հաշվի գուշակում` խփած և բաց թողած գնդակների ճիշտ տարբերության առումով, այսինքն` երբ գուշակել եք 2:0 կամ 4:2, իսկ խաղը ավարտվել է` 3:1 : Տվյալ դեպքում, 2:0 կամ 4:2 գուշակողը ունի առավելություն 1:0 կամ 4:1 գուշակողի նկատմամբ:  -  4 միավոր 
> 5. Հետխաղյա լրացիցիչ ժամանակի գուշակում:  -  հավելյալ 1 միավոր (Սա վերաբերում է 1/8-ից սկսած)
> 6. Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցների գուշակում:  - հավելյալ 1 միավոր (տվյալ դեպքում լրացուցիչ ժամանակի 1 միավորը այլևս չի գումարվում, այսինքն` միայն 1 միավոր) (Սա վերաբերում է 1/8-ից սկսած)
> 7. Ոչ ոքիի ճշգրիտ հաշվի գուշակում: - ինչպես առաջին կետն է (10 միավոր)
> ...


իսկ ընդհանուր առաջնոթյան համար գուշակություններ չե՞ն լինելու. Հաղթող,լավագույն ռմբարկու,լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ և այլն:

----------


## Vaio

> իսկ ընդհանուր առաջնոթյան համար գուշակություններ չե՞ն լինելու. Հաղթող,լավագույն ռմբարկու,լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ և այլն:


Էտ քո թվարկածները կարելիա առանձին փաթեթով անցկացնել, քանի որ քո թվարկածները մեկ խաղից չեն կախված, այլ` ամբողջ մրցաշրջանից: Կարելիա դրանք էլ նշել` գուշակել:

----------

Յոհաննես (05.06.2014)

----------


## John

Կեսից միանալ չի լինի Շինարար ախպեր,  ոչ մեկս էլ հունի մեջ մտած չենք.  արդար ա ամեն ինչ)))  Բոլոր առաջարկները հաշվի կառնեմ։  Հեռախոսով եմ հիմա ուղղակի,  հարմար չի ծավալուն գրեմ։  Լրացուցիչ ժամանակների պահով երևի չարժի,  շատ խառը կստացվի տենց։  Իսկ միավորների հաշվարկի առումով չարժի էդքան մեծ տարբերություն դնել հաշիվը և ելքն ու գոլերի տարբերությունը գուշակելու մեջ։  էսքանը էս պահին։

----------

Շինարար (05.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կեսից միանալ չի լինի Շինարար ախպեր,  ոչ մեկս էլ հունի մեջ մտած չենք.  արդար ա ամեն ինչ)))  Բոլոր առաջարկները հաշվի կառնեմ։  Հեռախոսով եմ հիմա ուղղակի,  հարմար չի ծավալուն գրեմ։  Լրացուցիչ ժամանակների պահով երևի չարժի,  շատ խառը կստացվի տենց։  Իսկ միավորների հաշվարկի առումով չարժի էդքան մեծ տարբերություն դնել հաշիվը և ելքն ու գոլերի տարբերությունը գուշակելու մեջ։  էսքանը էս պահին։


Օքյե, ուրեմն ես պաս, որովհետև մեր մեջ ասած չեմ պլանավորում հենց սկզբից նայել ու առաջնությանը կեսից եմ հետևելու, ես կողքից կխաղամ, դուք հեչ էլ թե խաղացնեք  :Jpit:

----------

**David** (11.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

*Լրացում*




> [SIZE=3][B]
> 2. Թիմերից մեկի հաղթանակի գուշակում:  - 2 միավոր
> 
> 3. Թիմերից մեկի խփած գնդակների քանակի գուշակում:  - 3 միավոր (Գուշակել եք 3:1, խաղը ավարտվել է` 3:0, 3:3, 3:4 և այլն)


Եթե գուշակել եք 2:1 հաշիվ, իսկ խաղը ավարտվել է 2:0, ապա այստեղ միաժամանակ հաղթում են երկրորդ և երրորդ կետերը:  -  4 միավոր

----------


## John

> Օքյե, ուրեմն ես պաս, որովհետև մեր մեջ ասաց չեմ պլանավորում հենց սկզբից նայել ու առաջնությանը կեսից եմ հետևելու, ես կողքից կխաղամ, դուք հեչ էլ թե խաղացնեք


Պարտադիր չի սկզբից նայել
 Շին ջան,  շատ դեպքերում ինչքան ավելի տեղեկացված ես լինում էդքան դժվարանում ա գործդ ու սկսում ես ոչ այնքան կարևոր փաստերի մեջ խորանալ։  Նենց որ չնայելը հաճախ առավելություն ա տալիս

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Մնում է մտածել, արդյոք սխալ գուշակողներից միավոր պետք է հանել, թե ոչ???


Իմ կարծիքով ոչ, քանի որ սխալ գուշակողը, այսպես թե այնպես <պատժվում է>` միավոր չստանալով:

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2014), Vaio (06.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Իմ կարծիքով ոչ, քանի որ սխալ գուշակողը, այսպես թե այնպես <պատժվում է>` միավոր չստանալուվ:


Շատ մարդասիրական մոտեցում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Չիլիացիները կատաղած են  Հզոր գովազդ է


Պատրաստ եմ երդվել բոլոր սատանաներով, որ երբ առաջին անգամ նայեցի էս տեսահոլովակը, անգլորոն ենթագրեր կային։ Նույնիսկ բովանդակությունն եմ հիշում։ Իսկ հիմա ո´չ էստեղ, ո´չ Յութուբում էդ ենթագրերը չկան  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պատրաստ եմ երդվել բոլոր սատանաներով, որ երբ առաջին անգամ նայեցի էս տեսահոլովակը, անգլորոն ենթագրեր կային։ Նույնիսկ բովանդակությունն եմ հիշում։ Իսկ հիմա ո´չ էստեղ, ո´չ Յութուբում էդ ենթագրերը չկան


Կան, ոնց չկան: Վիդեոյի ներքևի աջ անկյունում Settings-ի կողքի Captions-ի վրա սեղմի ու անգլերեն ենթագրերը միացրու  :Smile:

----------


## insider

> Շատ մարդասիրական մոտեցում է:


ՖԻՖԱ-ին ընդառաջ` Fair Play :

----------


## insider

> Կան, ոնց չկան: Վիդեոյի ներքևի աջ անկյունում Settings-ի կողքի Captions-ի վրա սեղմի ու անգլերեն ենթագրերը միացրու


Ստուգի Նաիրուհի ջան: Թե Ռուֆի ասած տեղը չլինի, էս էլ ուղարկենք Պարանորմալ ...

----------

Ռուֆուս (06.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Կան, ոնց չկան: Վիդեոյի ներքևի աջ անկյունում Settings-ի կողքի Captions-ի վրա սեղմի ու անգլերեն ենթագրերը միացրու


Միացրած են, բայց եսիմ ինչի չեն երևում  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Միացրած են, բայց եսիմ ինչի չեն երևում


Ուրեմն insider-ի խորհուրդին հետևի -> պարանորմալ երևույթներ   :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ուրեմն insider-ի խորհուրդին հետևի -> պարանորմալ երևույթներ


 :Jpit: 
Օկ, ոնց որ մեր կայքից էր խնդիրը  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե իմ առաջարկած միավորների գնահատման կարգը բարդա, գլուխ չեք հանի, կարող եք (կարող ենք) ավելի պարզ բան մշակել:

----------


## Vaio

Միավորների գնահատման կարգի հեշտացված տարբերակ (հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ հնարավոր է, որ շատ մարդկանց համար հաշվարկը դժվար կլինի)

1. Խաղի ճշգրիտ հաշվի գուշակում (թիմերից մեկի հաղթանակ կամ ոչ ոքի) :  -  10 միավոր
2. Թիմերից մեկի պարզապես հաղթանակի գուշակում  (Օրինակ` գուշակել եք` 2:1, խաղը ավարտվել է 4:0) :  -  3 միավոր 
3. Ոչ ոքիի *ոչ ճշգրիտ* հաշվի գուշակում (Օրինակ` գուշակել եք` 1:1, խաղը ավարտվել է 2:2 կամ 0:0 և այլն) :  - 4 միավոր
5. Հետխաղյա լրացիցիչ ժամանակի գուշակում:  -  հավելյալ 1 միավոր (Սա վերաբերում է 1/8-ից սկսած) :
6. Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցների գուշակում:  - հավելյալ 1 միավոր (տվյալ դեպքում լրացուցիչ ժամանակի 1 միավորը այլևս չի գումարվում, այսինքն` միայն 1 միավոր) : 
Եթե գուշակել եք, որ խաղը ավարտվելու է հետխաղյա լրացուցիչ ժամանակում, իսկ խաղը շարունակվել է մինչև հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոցներ, ապա հավելյալ 1 միավոր չեք ստանում) (Սա վերաբերում է 1/8-ից սկսած) :
Յուրաքանչյուր խաղի համար մասնակիցը կարող է ստանալ առավելագույնը 11 միավոր:

----------


## John

Վայո ջան, ասեմ ինչի հետ ու ինչու համաձայն չեմ, մինչև վերջնական տարբերակը տեղադրելս:
Նախ, էդքան շատ միավորներն ինչի՞ համար են))) երկրորդ, չեմ կարծում, որ շա՜տ մեծ տարբերություն պետք ա լինի միավորների առումով, եթե 4-1 ավարտված խաղի համար մեկը 4-1 է գուշակել, մյուսը՝ 5-2... տենց արդար չի լինի: Թիմերից մեկի գոլերի քանակի հետ կապված՝ ենթադրենք խաղն ավարտվել է 5-3 հաշվով, ես գուշակել էի 0-3... դրա համար միավո՞ր ստանամ... արդար չի  :Smile:  Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոց-բան... դրանք էլ ուղղակի խճճելու են... Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտը միայն հիմնական ժամանակի հետ կապված կանխատեսումներն են + ընթացքում մի երկու բան ել կավելանա 1/8ից սկսած

----------


## Vaio

> Վայո ջան, ասեմ ինչի հետ ու ինչու համաձայն չեմ, մինչև վերջնական տարբերակը տեղադրելս:
> Նախ, էդքան շատ միավորներն ինչի՞ համար են))) երկրորդ, չեմ կարծում, որ շա՜տ մեծ տարբերություն պետք ա լինի միավորների առումով, եթե 4-1 ավարտված խաղի համար մեկը 4-1 է գուշակել, մյուսը՝ 5-2... տենց արդար չի լինի: Թիմերից մեկի գոլերի քանակի հետ կապված՝ ենթադրենք խաղն ավարտվել է 5-3 հաշվով, ես գուշակել էի 0-3... դրա համար միավո՞ր ստանամ... արդար չի  Հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոց-բան... դրանք էլ ուղղակի խճճելու են... Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտը միայն հիմնական ժամանակի հետ կապված կանխատեսումներն են + ընթացքում մի երկու բան ել կավելանա 1/8ից սկսած


Ok. Դե նայի քո գրածից մի հատ վերև, հեշտացրած տարբերակա:

----------


## John

> Ok. Դե նայի քո գրածից մի հատ վերև, հեշտացրած տարբերակա:


որտեղ օրինակ նշված չի, թե հաղթողին ու գոլերի տարբերությունը գուշակելու դեպքում քանի միավոր կստանա մասնակիցը...
Եղբայր, 15 րոպեից պատրաստ տարբերակը կտեղադրեմ: Խոստանում եմ, որ բոլոր առաջարկների մասին մտածել եմ, իսկ հիմա կխնդրեմ ուղղակի ավելորդ չծանրաբեռնել, չխանգարել, սխալներից ու վրիպումների խուսափելու նպատակով

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկականից, պարզ կապեք էլի: Հաղթանակ, ոչ ոքի ...

----------

Ռուֆուս (06.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Լավ սպորտաձև է էլի ֆուտբոլը, հո զոռով չի, իսկ աշխարհի առաջնությունը, ուղիղ մեկ ամիս, սպորտային աշխարհում համար մեկ իրադարձությունը կլինի: Նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդիկ այդ մեկ ամիսը դառնում են ֆուտբոլասեր: Ու էտ իրարանցումը ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս:

Այ արդեն զգում եմ Ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության «շունչը»:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Ընկեր Astgh,  այս թեմայում կարանալու ենք խաղադրույքներից խոսել, թե էն տարիների պես տուգանելու ես ու ջնջես?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընկեր Astgh,  այս թեմայում կարանալու ենք խաղադրույքներից խոսել, թե էն տարիների պես տուգանելու ես ու ջնջես?


Կենտրոնական բյուրոն որոշեց, որ ինքը հավատարիմ է մնալու իր սկզբունքներին  :Jpit: :

Ակումբում թեմա կա` խաղադրույքների մասին, որը դեռ չեմ փակել ու ջնջել, բայց մինչ առաջնության մեկնարկը ես վերջնական կհայտարարեմ` ակումբում խաղադրույքների մասին խոսելը թույլատրվում է, թե ոչ: Խիստ դեմ եմ ազարտային խաղերին, որոնք մեր երկրում ցավալիորեն մեծ տարածում ունեն: Խնդրում եմ սա քննարկման թեմա չսարքենք, բոլորդ անպայման կիմանաք որոշման մասին:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կենտրոնական բյուրոն որոշեց, որ ինքը հավատարիմ է մնալու իր սկզբունքներին :
> 
> Ակումբում թեմա կա` խաղադրույքների մասին, որը դեռ չեմ փակել ու ջնջել, բայց մինչ առաջնության մեկնարկը ես վերջնական կհայտարարեմ` ակումբում խաղադրույքների մասին խոսելը թույլատրվում է, թե ոչ: Խիստ դեմ եմ ազարտային խաղերին, որոնք մեր երկրում ցավալիորեն մեծ տարածում ունեն: Խնդրում եմ սա քննարկման թեմա չսարքենք, բոլորդ անպայման կիմանաք որոշման մասին:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Քո տունը շինվի, էս ինչ վարչահրամայական մոտեցումներ եք փորձում տարածել :Jpit:  Եթե նույնիսկ սպորտ բաժնում արգելվի, հո դեսից դենիցում կարա՞ն մարդիկ առանձին թեմա բացել :Tongue:  Ժող, էս քննարկումների, խաղերի համար էդ աստիճան խիստ չափանիշներ մի մտցրեք, էլի, ի վերջո սա ակումբ.ամ ֆորումն ա՝ ազատամտության հանգրվանը հայկական ինտերնետում :Jpit:  Ես ահագին Վայոյի կողմից եմ, ու չնայած ինքս հավես չունեմ սենց հարցերի շուրջ վդովվելու, բայց իր վրդովմունքը լիովին հասկանում եմ, ու եթե ապսդամբի, պատրաստ եմ շնորհակալությունների տեսքով իմ աջակցությունը հայտնել :Smile:

----------

Vaio (07.06.2014), Տրիբուն (07.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քո տունը շինվի, էս ինչ վարչահրամայական մոտեցումներ եք փորձում տարածել Եթե նույնիսկ սպորտ բաժնում արգելվի, հո դեսից դենիցում կարա՞ն մարդիկ առանձին թեմա բացել Ժող, էս քննարկումների, խաղերի համար էդ աստիճան խիստ չափանիշներ մի մտցրեք, էլի, ի վերջո սա ակումբ.ամ ֆորումն ա՝ ազատամտության հանգրվանը հայկական ինտերնետում Ես ահագին Վայոյի կողմից եմ, ու չնայած ինքս հավես չունեմ սենց հարցերի շուրջ վդովվելու, բայց իր վրդովմունքը լիովին հասկանում եմ, ու եթե ապսդամբի, պատրաստ եմ շնորհակալությունների տեսքով իմ աջակցությունը հայտնել


Ինձ դիմեց ընկերվարական ոճով, ես էլ նույն ոճով պատասխանեցի  :Jpit: :

Նորից եմ ասում` կա թեմա խաղադրույքների մասին, որի ճակատագիրը այս պահին պարզ չի: Ակումբում ժամանակին և հիմա էլ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մենակ բուքմեյքերի գովազդ անելով են զբաղված, ես էլ` իրենց գրառումները ջնջելով: Բացի բուքմեյքերի հանգամանքը, գովազդը ակումբում արգելված է: Մի խոսքով, մինչև ամսի 12-ը եթե թեման չփակվի, ուրեմն բոլոր շահագրգիռ անձինք կարող են այնտեղ գրառում անել, բայց *միայն* այդ թեմայում. դա նաև սահմանված է սպորտ բաժնի կանոնադրության մեջ:

Իսկ թե այլ բաժիններում բուքմեյքերների գովազդը թույլատրելի կդիտվի, գործակիցները կքննարկեն... տվյալ բաժնի մոդերատորի խնդիրն է  :Tongue: :
Ցանկացածն է իրավասու ապստամբել ու փղերին մի տողանով շարել, բայց ես էլ իրավասու եմ և պարտավոր` հետևելու սպորտի կանոնադրությանը  :Smile: : Էնպես չի, որ ով դեմ է, ինչ-որ վիրտուալ սև ցուցակում է հայտնվում: Կարծում եմ` ոչ ոք չի կարող ինձ մեղադրել` իր դեմ խտրական վերաբերմունքի մեջ:

Տնաշեն  :Jpit: :

----------

Lílium (11.06.2014), Շինարար (07.06.2014), Տրիբուն (07.06.2014)

----------


## John

Աշխարհի 2014թ. առաջնության մասնակից թիմերի հայտացուցակները՝
*
A խումբ
Բրազիլիա*

Դարպասապահներ
1. Ջեֆերսոն («Բոտաֆոգո»)
12. Ջուլիո Սեզար («Տորոնտո», Կանադա)
22. Վիկտոր («Ատլետիկո Մինեյրո»)

Պաշտպաններ
2. Դանի Ալվես («Բարսելոնա», Իսպանիա)
3. Տիագու Սիլվա («ՊՍԺ», Ֆրանսիա)
4. Դավիդ Լուիզ («Չելսի», Անգլիա)
6. Մարսելո («Ռեալ» Մադրիդ, Իսպանիա)
13. Դանթե («Բավարիա», Գերմանիա)
14. Մաքսվել («ՊՍԺ», Ֆրանսիա)
15. Էնրիկե («Նապոլի», Իտալիա)
23. Մայկոն («Ռոմա», Իտալիա)

Կիսապաշտպաններ
5. Ֆերնանդինյո («Ման. Սիթի», Անգլիա)
8. Պաուլինյո («Տոտենհեմ», Անգլիա)
11. Օսկար («Չելսի», Անգլիա)
16. Ռամիրես («Չելսի», Անգլիա)
17. Լուիս Գուստավո («Վոլֆսբուրգ», Գերմանիա)
18. Էրնանես («Ինտեր», Իտալիա)
19. Վիլիան («Չելսի», Անգլիա)

Հարձակվողներ
7. Հալկ («Զենիթ», Ռուսաստան)
9. Ֆրեդ («Ֆլումինենսե»)
10. Նեյմար («Բարսելոնա», Իսպանիա)
20. Բեռնար («Շախտյոր», Ուկրաինա)
21. Ժո («Ատլետիկո Մինեյրո»)
աղբյուր՝ www.armtimes.com

*Խորվաթիա*
 Դարպասապահներ – Ստիպե Պլետիկոսա («Ռոստով»), Դանիել Սուբաշիչ («Մոնակո»), Օլիվեր Զելենիկա («Լոկոմոտիվ»)

Պաշտպաններ – Դարիո Սրնա («Շախտյոր» Դ.), Վետրան Չորլուկա (Լոկոմոտիվ), Դեյան Լովրեն («Սաութհեմփթոն»), Գորդոն Շիլդենֆելդ, Դանիել Պրանչիչ. 2-ն էլ («Պանատինայկոս»), Դոմագոյ Վիդա («Դինամո» Կ.), Շիմե Վրսալկո («Ջենոա»), 

Կիսապաշտպաններ – Լուկա Մոդրիչ («Ռեալ»), Իվան Ռակիտիչ («Սեւիլիա»), Օգնեն Վուկոեվիչ («Դինամո» Կ.), Մատեո Կովաչիչ («Ինտեր»), Մարսելո Բրոզովիչ («Դինամո» Զ.), Իվան Մոչինիչ («Ռիեկա»), Սամիր («Խետաֆե»)

Հարձակվողներ – Մարիո Մանջուկիչ («Բավարիա»), Իվիցա Օլիչ («Վոլֆսբուրգ»), Էդուարդո սա Սիլվա («Շախտյոր» Դ.), Նիկիցա Ելավիչ («Հալ Սիթի»), Անտե Ռեբիչ («Ֆիորենտինա»)


*Մեքսիկա*
Դարպասապահներ. Կորոնա («Կրուս Ասուլ»), Օչոան («Այաչո»), Տալավերա («Տոլուկա»),

Պաշտպաններ. Ռ.Մարկես («Լեոն»), Ռեյես («Պորտու»), Լայուն («Ամերիկա»), Ագիլար («Ամերիկա»), Գուարդադո («Բայեր»), Մորենո («Էսպանյոլ»), Ֆ,Ռոդրիգես («Ամերիկա»), Սալսիդո («Տիգրես»),

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Պենա («Լեոն»), Հերերա («Պորտու»), Բրիսուելա («Տոլուկա»), Ֆաբիան («Կրուս Ասուլ»), Մեդիանա («Ամերիկա»), Մոնտես («Լեոն»),Վասկես(«Լեոն»),

Հարձակվողներ՝ Խ. Էրնանդես (Չիչարիտո) - («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Ջ. Դոս Սանթոս («Վիլյառեալ»), Խիմենես («Ամերիկա»), Պուլիդո («Տիգրես»), Պերալտա («Սանտոս Լուգանա»)։

*Կամերուն*


Դարպասապահներ – Շարլ Իտանջ («Կոնյասփոր»), Սամի Ն’Ջոք («Ֆետհիեսփոր»), Լոիկ Ֆեդջու («Կոտոն Սփոր»)

Պաշտպաններ – Ալան Նյոմ («Գրանադա»), Դանի Նունկեու («Բեշիքթաշ»), Սեդրիկ Ջեգուե («Կոտոն Սփոր»), Օրելիեն Շեդժու («Գալաթասարայ»), Նիկոլա Նկուլու («Մարսել»), Անրի Բեդիմո («Լոն»), Բենուա Ասու-Էկետո (ՔՊՌ), 

Կիսապաշտպան – Էյոնգ Էնո («Անթալիասփոր»), Ժան Մակուն («Ռեն»), Ժոել Մատիպ («Շալկե»), Ստեֆան Մբիա («Սեւիլիա»), Լանդրի Նգեմո («Բորդո»), Ալեքսանդր Սոնգ («Բարսելոնա»), Էդգար Սալի («Լանս»)

Հարձակվողներ – Սամուել Էտո’O («Չելսի»), Էրիկ Մակսիմ Չուպո-Մոտինգ («Մայնց»), Բենջամին Մուկանջ («Նանսի»), Վեբսան Աբուբաքար («Լորյան»), Պիեր Վեբո («Ֆեներբախչե»), Ֆաբրիս Օենո («Մալագա»):

աղբյուր՝ www.armsport.am

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Աբելյան (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## John

*B խումբ*
*Իսպանիա*
Դարպասապահներ. Իկեր Կասիլյաս  («Ռեալ»), Պեպե Ռեյնա («Նապոլի»), Դավիդ Դե Խեա («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»):

Պաշտպաններ. Սեսար Ասպիլիկուետա («Չելսի»), Ժերար Պիկե («Բարսելոնա»), Սերխիո Ռամոս («Ռեալ»), Խորդի Ալբա («Բարսելոնա»), Խավի Մարտինես («Բավարիա»), Ռաուլ Ալբիոլ («Նապոլի»), Խուանֆրան («Աթլետիկո»):

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Սերխիո Բուսկետս («Բարսելոնա»), Խաբի Ալոնսո («Ռեալ»), Կոկե («Աթլետիկո»), Չավի («Բարսելոնա»), Պեդրո («Բարսելոնա»), Դավիդ Սիլվա («Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս («Բարսելոնա»), Խուան Մատա («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ), Սանտի Կասորլա («Արսենալ»), Անդրես Ինյեստա («Բարսելոնա»)

Հարձակվողներ. Դիեգո Կոստա, Դավիդ Վիլյա (երկուսն էլ՝ «Աթլետիկո»), Ֆերնանդո Տորես («Չելսի»):

աղբյուր՝ http://sport.news.am

*Հոլանդիա*
 Դարպասապահներ - Յասպեր Սիլեսեն («Այաքս»), Միխել Վորմ («Սուոնսի»), Թիմ Կրուլ («Նյուքասլ»)

Պաշտպաններ - Պաուլ Վերխագ («Աուգսբուրգ»), Դարիլ Յանմագ, Ստեֆան դե Վրեյ, Բրունո Մարտինս Ինդի, Տերենս Կոնգոլո 4-ն էլ («Ֆեյենորդ»), Ժոել Վելտման, Դեյլի Բլինդ 2-ն էլ՝ («Այաքս»), Ռոն Վլաար («Ասթոն Վիլա»)

Կիսապաշտպաններ - Լերոյ Ֆեր («Նորվիչ»), Նայջլ դե Յոնգ («Միլան»), Յորդի Կլասի («Ֆեյենորդ»), Ջոնաթան դը Գուսման («Սուոնսի»), Ժորժինյո Վեյնալդում (ՊՍՎ), Ուեսլի Սնեյդեր («Գալաթասարայ»), Արյեն Ռոբեն («Բավարիա»)

Հարձակվողներ -  Ռոբին վան Պերսի («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Կլաս-Յան Հունտելար («Շալկե»), Դիրկ Կայտ («Ֆեներբախչե»), Ջերմեյն Լենս («Դինամո»), Մեմֆիս Դեպայ (ՊՍՎ)

*Չիլի*
 Դարպասապահներ - Կլաուդիո Բրավո («Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ»), Քրիստոֆեր Տոսելի («Ունիվերսիդադ Կաթոլիկա»), Ջոնի Հերեյրա («Ունիվերսիդադ դե Չիլի»)

Պաշտպաններ - Գոնսալո Խարա («Նոթինգհեմ Ֆորեսթ»), Խոսե Ռոխաս («Ունիվերսիդադ դե Չիլի»), Մաուրիսիո Իսլա («Յուվենտուս»), Էուխենիո Մենա («Սանթոս»), Գարի Մեդել («Քարդիֆ»)

Կիսապաշտպաններ - Ֆրանսիսկո Սիլվա («Օսասունա»), Ֆելիպե Գուտյերես («Տվենտե»), Խոսե Պեդրո Ֆուենսալիդա («Կոլո Կոլո»), Մարսելո Դիաս («Բազել»), Արտուրո Վիդալ («Յուվենտուս»), Կարլես Արանգիս («Ինտերնասինոալ»),  Խորխե Վալդիվիա («Պալմեյրաս»), Միկո Ալբորնոս («Մալմյո»)

Հարձակվողներ - Էստեբան Պարեդես («Կոլո Կոլո»), Գուստավո Կանալես («Ունիոն Էսպանյոլա»), Էդուարդո Վարգաս («Վալենսիա»), Ալեքսիս Սանչես («Բարսելոնա»), Ֆաբիան Օրելյանա («Սելտա»), Մաուրիսիո Պինիլյա («Կալյարի»), Ժան Բոսեժուր («Ուիգան»):

աղբյուր՝ www.armsport.am

*Ավստրալիա*

Դարպասապահներ - Մաթ Ռայան «Բրյուգե», Միտչել Լանգերակ «Բորուսիա Դ.», Էուջեն Գալեկովիչ «Ադելաիդա»

Պաշտպաններ - Իվան Ֆրանժիչ «Բրիսբեն Ռոար», Մեթյու Շպիրանովիչ «Վեսթերն Սիդնեյ», Բեյլի Ռայթ «Փրեսթոն», Ջեյսոն Դևիդսոն «Հերակլես», Ալեքս Վիլքինսոն «Չոնբուկ», Ռայան Մաքգովան «Շանդուն Լունեն»

Կիսապաշտպաններ - Օլիվեր Բոզանիչ «Լյուցերն», Մարկ Բրեշիանո «Ալ-Ղարաֆա», Ջեյմս Հոլանդ «Աուստրիա», Միլ Յեդինակ «Քրիստթալ Փելաս», Մասսիմո Լուոնգո «Սուինդոն», Մեթ Մաքքեյ «Բրիսբեն», Մարկ Միլիգան «Մելբուրն», Թոմաս Օար «Ուտրեխտ», Դարիո Վիդոշիչ «Սիոն», Ջեյմս Տրոյսի «Ատալանտա»

Հարձակվողներ - Թիմ Քեհիլ «Նյու Յորք Ռեդ Բուլզ». Բեն Հալորան «Ֆորտունա», Ադամ Թագգարտ «Նյուքասլ», Մեթյու Լեքի «Ֆրանկֆուրտ 1899», Թիմի Օար «Ուտրեխտ»

աղբյուր՝ www.totalfootball.am

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Աբելյան (11.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## John

*C խումբ*
*Հունաստան*

Դարպասապահներ՝ Պանայոտիս Գլիկոս («ՊԱՕԿ»), Ստեֆանոս Կապինո («Պանատինաիկոս»), Օրեստիս Կարնեզիս («Գրանադա»)

Պաշտպաններ՝ Խոսե Հոլեբաս, Յանիս Մանիատիս, Կոստաս Մանոլաս («Օլիմպիակոս»), Սոկրատիս Պապաստատոպուլոս («Բորուսսիա» Դ.), Գիորգոս Վավելաս (ՊԱՕԿ), Լուկաս Վինտրա («Լևանտե»), Վասիլիս Տորոսիդիս («Ռոմա»), Վենգալիս Մորաս («Վերոնա»)

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Լազարոս Կրիստոդոլոպուլուս, Պանայոտիս Կոնե («Բոլոնիա»), Յանիս Ֆետֆացիդիս («Ջենոա»), Գեորգիոս Կարագունիս («Ֆուլհեմ»), Կոստաս Կացուրանիս («ՊԱՕԿ»), Անդրեաս Սամարաս («Օլիմպիակոս»), Պանայոտիս Տահցիդիս («Տորինո»), Ալեքսանդրոս Զիոլիս («Կայսերասփոր»)

Հարձակվողներ՝ Ֆանիս Գեկաս («Կոնյասփոր»), Կոստաս Միտրոգլու («Ֆուլհեմ»), Դիմիտրիս Սալպինգիդիս («ՊԱՕԿ»), Գեորգիոս Սամարաս («Սելթիկ»)

աղբյուր՝ http://sport.times.am

*Կոլումբիա*

Դարպասապահներ - Ֆարիդ Մոնդրագոն «Դեպորտիվո Կալի», Դավիդ Օսպինա «Նիս», Կամիլո Վարգաս «Ինդեպենդիենտե»

Պաշտպաններ - Խուան Կամիլո Սունիգա «Նապոլի», Պաբլո Արմերո «Վեստ Հեմ», Քրիստիան Սապատա «Միլան», Մարիո Ալբերտո Յեպես «Ատալանտա», Կառլոս Վալդես «Սան Լորենսո», Սանտիագո Արիաս «ՊՍՎ», Էդեր Ալվարես Բալանտա «Ռիվեր Փլեյթ»

Կիսապաշտպաններ - Ջեյմս Ռոդրիգես «Մոնակո», Աբել Ագիլար «Թուլուզ», Կառլոս Սանչես «Էլչե», Ֆրեդի Գուարին «Ինտեր», Խուան Կինտերո «Պորտու», Ալդո Ռամիրես «Մորելիա», Ալեքսանդր Մեխիա «Ատլետիկո Նասիոնալ», Վիկտոր Իբաբրո «Կալյարի»,  Խուան Կուադրադո «Ֆիորենտինա»

Հարձակվողներ - Ջեքսոն Մարտինես «Պորտու», Թեոֆիլո Գուտիերես «Ռիվեր Փլեյթ», Կառլոս Բակա «Սևիլիա», Ադրիան Ռամոս «Հերտա»:

աղբյուր՝ www.totalfootball.am

*Կոտ դ՛Իվուար*

Դարպասապահներ՝ Բուբակար Բարրի («Լոկերեն»), Մանդե Սայուբա («Ստաբեկ»), Սիլվեն Գբոուո («Սեվե Սպորտ»):

Պաշտպաններ՝ Սերգեյ Օրյե («Տուլուզա»), Սոլ Բամբա («Տրաբզոնսպոր»), Կոնստան Ջակպա («Այնտրախտ»), Արտյուր Բոկա («Շտուտգարդ»), Կոլո Տուրե («Լիվերպուլ»), Ուսման Վիերա («Րիզեսպոր»), Ժան-Դանիել Ակպա-Ակպրո («Տուլուզա»):

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Յայա Տուրե («Մանչեսթր Սիթի»), Սերեյ Դյե («Բազել»), Շեյկ Տիոտե («Նյուքասլ»), Մաքս Գրադել, Իսմաել Դիոմանդե (2-ն էլ՝ «Սենթ-Էտյեն»), Դիդյե Զոկորա («Տրաբզոնսպոր»), Մատիս Բոլլի («Ֆորտունա»):

Հարձակվողներ՝ Դիդյե Դրոգբա («Գալաթասարայ»), Դիդյե Յա Կոնան («Հաննովեր»), Ջովաննի Սյո («Բազել»), Վիլֆրիդ Բոնի («Սուոնսի»), Սալոմոն Կալու («Լիլ»), Ժերվինյո («Ռոմա»): 

աղբյուր՝ www.sport.am

*Ճապոնիա*

 Դարպասապահներ - Էյձի Կավասիմա («Ստանդարտ»), Սյուսակու Նիսիկավա («Ուրավա»), Սյուիչի Գոնդա («Տոկիո»)

Պաշտպաններ – Մասախիկո Ինոխա («Իվատա»), Յասույուկի Կոնո («Գամբա Օսակա»), Յուտո Նագատոմո («Ինտեր»), Մասատո Մորիսիգե («Տոկիո»), Ացուտո Ուչիդա («Շալկե»), Մայա Իոշիդա («Սաութհեմփթոն»), Հիրոկի Սակայ («Հանովեր»), Գոտոկու Սակայ («Շտուտգարտ»)

Կիսամաշտպաններ – Յասուիտո Էնդո («Գամբա Օսակա», Մակոտո Հասեբե («Նյուրնբերգ»), Տոշիհիրո Աոյամա («Հերոսիմա»), Հոտարու Յամագուչի («Սերեզո Օսակա»), Կեյսուկե Հոնդա («Միլան»)

Հարձակվողներ – Յոսիտո Օկուբու («Կավասակի»), Սինձի Օկազակի («Մայնց»), Սինձի Կագավա («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Հիրոսի Կիյոտակե («Նյուրնբերգ»), Յոտիրո Կակիտանի («Սերեզո Օսակա»), Մանաբու Սաիտո («Յոկահամա Մարինոս»), Յույա Օսակա («Մյունխեմ 1860»)

աղբյուր՝ www.armsport.am

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Աբելյան (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## John

*D խումբ*

*Իտալիա*
 Դարպասապահներ. Ջանլուիջի Բուֆոն («Յուվենտուս»), Մատիո Պերին («Ջենոա»), Սալվատորե Սիրիգու («Պարի Սեն Ժերմեն»):

Պաշտպաններ. Ինյացո Աբատե («Միլան»), Անդրեա Բարցալի («Յուվենտուս»), Լեոնարդո Բոնուչի («Յուվենտուս»), Ջորջո Կյելինի («Յուվենտուս»), Մատեո Դարմիան («Տորինո»), Մատիա դե Շիլյո («Միլան»), , Գաբրիել Պալետա («Պարմա»):

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Ալբերտո Ակվիլանի («Ֆիորենտինա»), Անտոնիո Կանդրեւա («Լացիո»), Դանիելե դե Ռոսսի («Ռոմա»), Կլաուիդո Մարկիզիո («Յուվենտուս»), Տիագո Մոտտա («Պարի Սեն Ժերմեն»), Մարկո Պարոլո («Պարմա»), Անդրեա Պիրլո («Յուվենտուս»), Մարկո Վերատի («Պարի Սեն Ժերմեն»)

Հարձակվողներ. Մարիո Բալոտելի («Միլան»), Անտոնիո Կասանո («Պարմա»), Ալեսիո Չերչի («Տորինո»), Չիրչո Իմոբիլե («Տորինո»), Լերոնցո Ինսինյե («Նապոլի»):

աղբյուր՝ www.armsport.am

*Անգլիա*

Դարպասապահներ. Ֆրեյզեր Ֆոստեր («Սելթիկ»), Ջո Հարտ («Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Ջոն Ռադի («Նորվիչ»)

Պաշտպաններ. Լեյտոն Բեյնս, Ֆիլ Յագելկա (երկուսն էլ' «Էվերտոն»), Գարի Կեյհիլ, Էշլի Քոուլ (երկուսն էլ' «Չելսի»), Գլեն Ջոնսոն («Լիվերպուլ»), Ֆիլ Ջոնս, Քրիս Սմոլինգ (երկուսն էլ' «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Կայլ Ուոկեր («Տոտենհեմ»)

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Ռոս Բարկլի («Էվերտոն»), Մայքլ Քերիկ, Թոմ Կլեվերլի, Էշլի Յանգ (երեքն էլ' «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Սթիվեն Ջերրարդ, Ռահիմ Ստերլինգ (երկուսն էլ' «Լիվերպուլ»), Ֆրենկ Լեմպարդ («Չելսի»), Ջեյմս Միլներ («Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Անդրոս Թաունսենդ («Տոտենհեմ»,) Թեո Ուոլքոտ, Ջեք Ուիլշեր (երկուսն էլ' «Արսենալ»)

Հարձակվողներ. Ջերմեյն Դեֆո («Տոտենհեմ»), Ռիկի Լամբերտ («Սաութեմփթոն»), Ուեյն Ռունի, Դենի Ուելբեք (երկուսն էլ' «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Դանիել Սթարիջ («Լիվերպուլ»)

աղբյուր՝ http://sport.times.am

*Ուրուգվայ*

Դարպասապահներ. Ֆերնանդո Մուսլերա («Գալաթասարայ»), Մարտի Սիլվա («Վասկո դա Գամա»), Ռոդրիգո Մինյոս («Լիբերտադ»)։

Պաշտպաններ. Դիեգո Լուգանո («Վեստ Բրոմվիչ»), Դիեգո Գոդին, Խոսե Մարիա Խիմենես (երկուսն էլ՝ «Աթլետիկո»), Մարտին Կասերես («Յուվենտուս»), Մաքսի Պերեյրա («Բենֆիկա»), Խորխե Ֆուսիլե («Պորտու»), Սեբաստիան Կոատես («Նացիոնալ»)։

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Էխիդիո Արեւիլիո-Ռիոս («Մորելիա»), Վալտեր Գարգանո («Պարմա»), Դիեգո Պերես («Բոլոնիա»), Ալվարո Գոնսալես («Լացիո»), Ալվարո Պերեյրա («Սան Պաբլո»), Կրիստիան Ռոդրիգես («Աթլետիկո»), Գաստոն Ռամիրես («Սաութհեմփթոն»), Նիկոլաս Լոդեյրո («Բոտաֆոգո»)։

Հարձակվողներ. Լուիս Սուարես («Լիվերպուլ»), Էդինսոն Կավանի (ՊՍԺ), Դիեգո Ֆորլան («Սերեսո Օսակա»), Կրիստիան Ստուանի («Էսպանյոլ»), Աբել Հերնանդես («Պալերմո»)։

աղբյուր՝ http://sport.news.am

*Կոստա Ռիկա*

Որևէ հայկական կայքում Կոստա Ռիկայի հայտացուցակը գտնել չհաջողվեց...

Դարպասապահներ՝ Նավաս (Լևանտե), Պեմբերտոն (Ալախուենսե), Կանբրոներո (Հերեդիանո)

Պաշտպաններ՝ Ակոստա  (Ալախուենսե), Գոնսալես (Կոլամբուս), Մորա (Սապրիսսա), Դիաս (Մայնց), Գամբոա (Ռոսենբորգ), Միլլեր (Նյու-Յորք), Ումանյա (Սապրիսա), Դուարտե (Բրյուգե), Ֆրենսիս (Կոլամբուս)

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Բորգես (ԱԻԿ), Բոլանոս (Կոպենհագեն), Բարանտես (Օսելուն), Տեխեդա (Սապրիսա), Կալվո (Վալերենգա), Կուբերո (Հերեդիանո), Գրանադաս (Հերեդիանո)

Հարձակվողներ՝ Ռուիզ (ՊՍՎ), Քեմբել (Օլիմպիակոս), Բրենես (Կարթագինես), Ուրենյա (Կուբան)

Աղբյուր՝ http://soccer.ru/
Հայաֆիկացրեց՝ Ջոնը

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Աբելյան (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## John

*E խումբ*

*Ֆրանսիա*

Դարպասապահներ` Ուգո Լյորիս («Տոտենհեմ»), Ստեֆան Ռուֆյե («Սենթ-Էտյեն»), Միքայել Լանդրո («Բաստիա»);

Պաշտպաններ` Բակարի Սանյա («Արսենալ»), Մատյե Դեբյուշի («Նյուքասլ»), Ռաֆայել Վարան («Ռեալ»), Մամադու Սախո («Լիվերպուլ»), Էլյակիմ Մանգալա («Պորտու»), Լորան Կոսյելնի («Արսենալ»), Լյուկա Դին (ՊՍԺ), Պատրիս Էվրա («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»);

Կիսապաշտպաններ` Յոհան Կաբայ (ՊՍԺ), Բլեզ Մատուիդի (ՊՍԺ), Պոլ Պոգբա («Յուվենթուս»), Ռիո Մավյուբա («Լիլ»), Մուսա Սիսոկո («Նյուքասլ»), Մատյե Վալբուենա («Մարսել»), Կլեման Գրենյե («Լիոն»), Անտուան Գրիզման («Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ»), Ֆրանսկ Ռիբերի («Բավարիա»);

Հարձակվողներ` Կարիմ Բենզեմա («Ռեալ»), Օլիվիե Ժիրու («Արսենալ»), Լոիկ Ռեմի («Նյուքասլ»):

Աղբյուր՝ www.armfootball.com

*Շվեյցարիա*

Դարպասապահներ - Դիեգո Բենալյո «Վոլֆսբուրգ», Ռոման Բուերկի «Գրասսհոպպեր», Յան Սոմմեր «Բազել»

Պաշտպաններ - Յոհան Ջուրու «Համբուրգ», Միքաել Լանգ «Գրասսհոպպեր», Շտեֆան Լիխշտայներ «Յուվենտուս», Ռիկարդո Ռոդրիգես «Վոլֆսբուրգ», Ֆաբիան Շեր «Բազել», Ֆիլիպ Սենդերոս «Վալենսիա», Ստիվ Ֆոն Բերգեն «Յանգ Բոյզ», Ռետո Զիգլեր «Սասուոլո»

Կիսապաշտպաններ - Տանկիլիո Բարնետա «Այնտրախտ», Վալոն Բեհրամի «Նապոլի», Բլերիմ Ջեմայլի «Նապոլի», Գելսոն Ֆերնանդես «Ֆրայբուրգ», Գյոքհան Ինլեր «Նապոլի», Ջերդան Շաքիրի «Բավարիա», Վալենտին Շտոկեր «Բազել»

Հարձակվողներ - Յոսիպ Դրմիչ «Նյուրնբերգ», Մարիո Գավրանովիչ «Ցյուրիխ», Ադմիր Մեհմեդի «Ֆրայբուրգ», Հարիս Սեֆրենովիչ «Ռեալ Սոսիեդադ», Գրանիտ Ջակա «Բորուսիա Մ.»


Աղբյուր՝ www.totalfootball.am

*Էկվադոր*

Դարպասապահներ՝ Մակսիմո Բանգերա Վալդիվեսո («Բարսելոնա», Էկվադոր), Ալեկսանդր Կարբալի Դոմինգես (ԼԴՈՒ, Էկվադոր), Ադրիան Բոնե («Էլ Նացիոնալ»):

Պաշտպաններ՝ Ֆրիկսոն Էրասո («Ֆլամենգո»), Օսկար Բագի, Գաբրիել Ասիլյեր, Խորխե Գուագուա (բոլորը՝ «Էմելեկ»), Վալտեր Այովի («Պաչուկա»), Խուան Կարլոս Պարեդես («Բարսելոնա», Էկվադոր):

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Սեգունդո Կաստիլյո («Ալ-Հիլյալ»), Կառլոս Գրուեսո («Շտուտգարտ»), Ռենատո Իբարրա («Վիտես»), Քրիստիան Նոբոա («Դինամո», Ռուսաստան), Լուիս Սարիտամա («Բարսելոնա», Էկվադոր), Անտոնիո Վալենսիա («Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ»), Էդիսոն Մենդես («Սանտա-Ֆե»), Ֆիդել Մարտինես («Տիխուանա»), Մայքլ Արրոյո («Բարսելոն», Էկվադոր):

Հարձակվողներ՝ Ֆելիպե Կայսեդո («Ալ-Ջազիրա»), Ջեֆֆերսոն Մոնտերո («Մորելիա»), Ժոաո Ռոխաս («Կրուս Ասուլ»), Հայմե Այովի («Տիխուանա»), Էններ Վալենսիա («Պաչուկա»):

Աղբյուր՝ www.sport.am

*Հոնդուրաս*

Դարպասապահներ. Նոել Վալյադարես «Օլիմպիա», Դոնիս Էսկոբար «Օլիմպիա», Լուիս Լոպես «Ռեալ Էսպանյա»:

Պաշտպաններ. Առնոլդ Պերալտա «Ռեյնջերս», Մեյնոր Ֆիգերոա «Հալլ Սիթի», Վիկտոր Բեռնարդես «Սան Խոսե», Էմիլիո Իսագիրե «Սելթիկ», Օսման Չավես «Ցինդաո Ջոնուն», Խուան Կառլոս Գարսիա «Ուիգան», Բրայան Բոկելես «Օլիմպիա», Խուան Պաբլո Մոնտես «Մոտագուա»:

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Ուիլսոն Պալասիոս «Սթոք Սիթի», Խորխե Կլարես «Մոտագուա», Լուիս Գարիդո «Օլիմպիա», Ռոխեր Էսպինոսա «Ուիգան», Բոնեկ Գարսիա «Հյուստոն Դինամո», Էնդի Նախար «Անդեռլեխտ», Մարվին Չավես «Կոլորադո», Մարիո Մարտինես «Ռեալ Էսպանյա»:

Հարձակվողներ. Կառլո Կոստլի «Ռեալ Էսպանյա», Ջերի Բենգստոն «Նյու Ինգլանդ», Ջերրի Պալասիոս «Ալախուելենսե», Ռոնի Մարտինես «Ռեալ Սոսիեդադ»:

Աղբյուր՝ http://evrazesnews.am/

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Աբելյան (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## John

*F խումբ*

*Բոսնիա և Հերցեգովինա*

Դարպասապահներ. Բեգովիչ («Սթոկ Սիթի»), Ֆեյժիչ («Աալեն»), Ավդուկիչ («Բորաց»)

Պաշտպաններ. Սպահիչ («Բայեր»), Կոլաշինաց («Շալկե»), Բիչաքչիչ («Բրաունշվեյգ»), Վրանյեշ («Էլյազիգսպոր»), Շունիչ («Զարյա» Լուգանսկ), Վրսաեւիչ («Հայդուկ»), Մույջա («Ֆրայբուրգ»), Զուկանովիչ (Գենտ)

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Միսիմովիչ («Գույժու»), Մեդունյանին («Գազիանտեպսպոր»), Պյանիչ («Ռոմա»), Սալիհովիչ («Հոֆենհայմ»), Լուլիչ («Լացիո»), Խայրովիչ («Գալաթասարայ»), Իբրիչիչ («Էրջիեսպոր»), Վսիկա («Իստանբուլ» ), Սուշիչ («Հայդուկ»), Բեսիչ («Ֆերենցվարոշ), Հաջիչ («Շտուրմ» Գրաց)

Հարձակվողներ. Ջեկո («Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Իբիշեւիչ («Շտուտգարտ»)

Աղբյուր՝ http://sport.news.am

*Արգենտինա*

 Դարպասապահներ – Սերխիո Ռոմերո («Մոնակո»), Մարիանո Անդուխար («Կատանիա»), Ագուստին Օրիոն («Բոկա Խունիորս»),

Պաշտպաններ – Էսեկել Գարայ («Բենֆիկա»), Ֆեդերիկո Ֆերնանդես («Նապոլի»), Մարտին Դեմիկելիս, Պաբլո Սաբալետա (երկուսն էլ՝ «Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Մարկոս Ռոխո («Սպորտինգ»), Խոսե Բասանտա («Մոնտերեյ»), Ուգո Կամպանյարո («Ինտեր»),

Կիսապաշտպաններ – Ֆերնանդո Գագո («Բոկա Խունիորս»), Խավիեր Մասկերանո («Բարսելոնա»), Մաքսի Ռոդրիգես («Նյուելզ Օլդ Բոյզ»), Անխել Դի Մարիա («Ռեալ»), Աուգուստո Ֆերնանդես («Սելտա»), Էնցո Պերես («Բենֆիկա»), Լուկաս Բիլյա («Լացիո»), Ռիկարդո Ալվարես («Ինտեր»),

Հարձակվողներ – Սերխիո Ագուերո («Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Լիոնել Մեսսի («Բարսելոնա»), Գոնսալո Իգուաին («Նապոլի»),Էսեկել Լավեսի (ՊՍԺ), Ռոդրիգո Պալասիո («Ինտեր»)։

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armsport.am

*Նիգերիա*

Դարպասապահներ՝ Վինսենտ Էնյեմա («Լիլ»), Օստին Էջիդե («Հապոել»), Չիգոզի Ագբիմ («Գոմբե Յունայթեդ»):

Պաշտպաններ՝ Էլդերսոն («Մոնակո»), Էֆե Էմբրոուզ («Սելթիկ»), Գոդֆրի Օբոաբոնա («Ռիզեսպոր»), Ազուբույկե Էգվուէկվե («Վարրի Վուլվս»), Ջուվոն Օշանիվա («Աշդոդ»), Ժոզեֆ Յոբո («Նորվիչ»), Կունլե Օդունլամի («Սանշայն Սթարս»), Կեննետ Օմերուո («Չելսի»):

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Ջոն Օբի Միկել («Չելսի»), Օգենի Օնազի («Լացիո»), Ռամոն Ազիզ («Ալմերիա»), Մայքլ Ուչեբո («Բրյուգգե»), Ռուբեն Գաբրիել («Բեվերեն»), Վիկտոր Մոզես («Լիվերպուլ»):

Հարձակվողներ՝ Շոլա Ամեոբի («Նյուքասլ»), Ահմեդ Մուսա (ԲԿՄԱ), Էմանուել Էմենիկե («Ֆեներբախչե»), Պիտեր Օդեմվինգիե («Սթոք Սիթի»), Մայքլ Բաբատունդե («Վոլին»), Ուչե Նվոֆոր («Հերենվեն»):

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.sport.am

*Իրան*

Դարպասապահներ` Դանիել Դավարի («Այնտրախտ», Բրաունշվեյգ), Ալիռեզա Հագիգի («Ռուբին»), Ռահման Ահմադի («Սեպահան»);

Պաշտպաններ` Հոսերո Հեյդարի, Ամիր Սադեհի, Հասեմ Բեյկզադե (բոլորը` «Էսթեղլալ»), Հուսեյն Մահինի, Յալալ Հոսեյնի, Մերդադ Փուլադի (բոլորը` «Պերսեպոլիս»), Սթիվեն Բեյթաշուր («Վանկուվեր Վայթքեփս»), Պեժման Մոնթազերի («Ումմ Սալալ»), Ահմադ Ալենեմեհ («Նաֆթ»), Էհսան Հաջսաֆի («Սեպահան»);

Կիսապաշտպաններ` Ջավադ Նեկունամ («Ալ-Քուվեյթ»), *Անդրանիկ Թեյմուրյան («Էսթեղլալ»(Միակ հայազգի ֆուտբոլիստը ԱԱ-2014ում))*, Ռեզա Հագիգի («Պերսեպոլիս»), Հասան Հադադիֆար («Զոբ Ահան»), Հասեմ Ռախմանի («Ֆուլադ Խուզեստան»), Ալիռեզա Ջահանբախշ («ՆԵԿ Նեյմիգեն»), Աշքան Դեժագա («Ֆուլհեմ»);

Հարձակվողներ` Մասուդ Շոժաեի («Լաս-Պալմաս»), Քարիմ Անսարիֆարդ («Տրակտոր»), Ռեզա Ղոչաննեյջադ («Չառլթոն»):

Աղբյուր՝ http://armfootball.com/

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014)

----------


## John

*G խումբ*

*Գերմանիա*

 Դարպասապահներ – Մանուել Նոյեր («Բավարիա»), Ռոման Վայդենֆելեր («Բորուսիա Դորտմունդ»), Ռոն Ռոբերտ Ցիլեր («Հանովեր»)

Պաշտպաններ – Ժերոմ Բոատենգ, Ֆիլիպ Լամ (երկուսն էլ «Բավարիա»), Էրիկ Դուրմ, Քևին Գրոսկրոյց, Մաթս Հումելս (երեքն «Բորուսիա» Դ.), Բենեդիկտ Հյովեդես («Շալկե»), Պեր Մերտեսակեր («Արսենալ»), Մաթիաս Գինտեր («Ֆրայբուրգ»)

Կիսապաշտպաններ – Յուլիան Դրաքսլեր («Շալկե»), Մարիո Գյոտցե, Տոնի Կրոս, Տոմաս Մյուլեր, Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգեր (բոլորն էլ «Բավարիա»), Կրիստոֆ Կրամեր («Բորուսիա» Մ.), Սամի Խեդիրա («Ռեալ»), Մեսութ Օզիլ («Արսենալ»), Մարկո Ռոյս («Բորուսիա» Դ.)

Հարձակվողներ – Միրոսլավ Կլոզե («Լացիո»), Լուկաս Պոդոլսկի («Արսենալ»), Անդրե Շյուրլե («Չելսի»):


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armsport.am

*Պորտուգալիա*

Դարպասապահներ. Բետու («Սեւիլիա»), Էդուարդու («Բրագա»), Ռուի Պատրիսիու («Սպարտինգ»):

Պաշտպաններ. Անդրե Ալմեյդա («Բենֆիկա»), Բրունու Ալվեշ («Ֆեներբահչե»), Ֆաբիու Կոենտրաու («Ռեալ»), Ժուան Պերեյրա («Վալենսիա»), Լուիշ Նետու («Զենիթ»), Պեպե («Ռեալ»), Ռիկարդու Կոշտա («Վալենսիա»)։

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Ժոաո Մոուտինյո («Մոնակո»), Միգել Վելոզու («Դինամո» Կիեւ), Ռաուլ Մեյրելեշ («Ֆեներբահչե»), Ռուբեն Ամորիմ («Բենֆիկա»), Վիլյամ Կարվալյու («Սպորտինգ»):

Հարձակվողներ. Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու («Ռեալ»), Էդեր («Բրագա»), Հելդեր Պոշտիգա («Լացիո»), Հուգո Ալմեյդա («Բեշիկթաշ»), Նանի («Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Ռաֆա («Բրագա»), Վարելա («Պորտու»), Վիեյրինյա («Վոլֆսբուրգ»):

Աղբյուր՝ http://sport.news.am/

*ԱՄՆ*

Դարպասապահներ. Թիմ Հովարդ («Էվերտոն», Անգլիա), Բրեդ Գուզան («Աստոն Վիլա», Անգլիա), Նիկ Ռիմանդո («Ռեալ Սոլթ Լեյք»):

Պաշտպաններ. Դամարկուս Բիզլի («Պուեբլա», Մեքսիկա), Մեթ Բեսլեր («Սպորտինգ Կանզաս Սիթի»), Ջոն Բրուքս («Հերտա», Գերմանիա), Ջոֆ Քեմերոն («Սթոք Սիթի», Անգլիա), Թիմի Չենդլեր («Նյուրնբերգ», Գերմանիա), Օմար Գոնսալես («ԼԱ Գելաքսի»), Ֆաբիան Ջոնսոն («Հոֆենհայմ», Գերմանիա), Դեանդրե Իեդլին («Սիեթլ Սաունդերս»):

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Քայլ Բեքերման («Ռեալ ՍԼ»), Ալեխանդրո Բեդոյա («Նանտ», Ֆրանսիա), Մայքլ Բրեդլի («Տորոնտո»), Բրեդ Դեւիս («Հյուսթոն Դինամո»), Միքս Դիսքերուդ («Ռուսենբորգ», Նորվեգիա), Ջերմեյն Ջոնս («Բեշիքթաշ», Թուրքիա), Գրեմ Զուսի («Սպորտինգ ԿՍ»), Ջուլիան Գրին («Բավարիա», Գերմանիա):

Հարձակվողներ. Ջոզի Ալթիդոր («Սանդերլենդ» Անգլիա), Քլինթ Դեմփսի («Սիեթլ Սաունդերս»), Արոն Յոհանսոն («ԱԶ Ալկմար», Հոլանդիա), Կրիս Վոնդոլովսկի («Սան Խոսե Էրսքվեյքս»):

Աղբյուր՝ http://sport.news.am/

*Գանա*

ԴԱՐՊԱՍԱՊԱՀՆԵՐ. Ադամ-Լարսեն Կվարասի («Սթրեմսգոդսեթ», Նորվեգիա), Աբդուլ Դաուդա («Օռլանդո Փայրեթս», ՀԱՀ), Սթիվեն Ադամս («Ադուանա Սթարզ»):

ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՆԵՐ. Դանիել Օպարե («Ստանդարդ», Բելգիա), Հարիսոն Աֆուլ («Էսպերանս», Թունիս), Ջոն Բոյե («Ռեն», Ֆրանսիա), Ջոն Մենսա («Էվիան», Ֆրանսիա), Ռաշիդ Սումաիլա («Մամելոդի Սանդաունզ», ՀԱՀ):

ԿԻՍԱՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՆԵՐ. Մայքլ Էսյեն («Միլան», Իտալիա), Մոհամեդ Ռաբիու («Կուբան», Ռուսաստան), Էմանուել Ագյեմանգ-Բադու («Ուդինեզե», Իտալիա), Կվադվո Ասամոա («Յուվենթուս», Իտալիա), Սալի Մունթարի («Միլան», Իտալիա), Օսումանու Ադոմա («Միդլսբրո», Անգլիա), Մուբարաք Վակասո («Ռուբին», Ռուսաստան), Քրիստիան Աթսու («Վիտես», Հոլանդիա), Անդրե Այու («Մարսել», Ֆրանսիա), Ակուա («Պարմա», Իտալիա):

ՀԱՐՁԱԿՎՈՂՆԵՐ. Ասամոա Գյան («Ալ Աին», ԱՄԷ), Քևին-Պրինս Բոատենգ («Շալկե-04», Գերմանիա), Մաջիդ Ուորիս («Վալանսյեն», Ֆրանսիա), Ջորդան Այու («Սոշո», Ֆրանսիա): 

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.pastinfo.am/

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## John

*H խումբ*

*Ռուսաստան*

 Դարպասապահներ – Իգոր Ակինֆեև (ԲԿՄԱ), Յուրի Լոդինգին («Զենիթ»), Սերգեյ Ռիժիկով («Ռուբին»)

Պաշտպաններ – Վասիլի Բերեզուցկի, Սրեգեյ Իգնաշևիչ, Գերոգի Շչենիկով (բոլորն էլ ԲԿՄԱ), Վլադիմիր Գրանատ, Ալեքսեյ Կոզլով (երկուսն էլ «Դինամո»), Անդրեյ Եշչենկո («Անժի»), Դմիտրի Կոմբարով («Սպարտակ»), Անդրեյ Սեմյոնով (Թերեք)

Կիսապաշտպաններ – Յուրի Ժիրկով, Իգոր Դենիսով (երկուսն էլ «Դինամո»), Ալան Ձագոև (ԲԿՄԱ), Ռոման Շիրոկով («Կրասնոդար»), Դենիս Գլուշակով («Սպարտակ»), Վիկտոր Ֆայզուլին, Օլեգ Շատով (երկուսն էլ «Զենիթ»),

Հարձակվողներ – Ալեքսեյ Իոնով, Ալեքսանդր Կոկորին (երկուսն էլ «Դինամո»), Մաքսիմ Կանունինկով («Ամկար»), Ալեքսանդր Կերժակով («Զենիթ»), Ալեքսանդր Սամեդով («Լոկոմոտիվ»)

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armsport.am

*Բելգիա*

 Դարպասապահներ՝ Տիբո Կուրտուա («Ատլետիկո»), Սիմոն Մինյոլե («Լիվերպուլ»), Սեմի Բոսյուտ («Զյուլտե»),

Պաշտպաններ՝ Տոբի Ալդերվեյրլեդ («Ատլետիկո»), Անտոնի վան դեր Բոր («Անդերլեխտ»), Լորան Սիման («Ստանդարտ»), Վենսան Կոմպանի («Մանչեսթեր Սիթի»), Դանիել վան Բույտեն («Բավարիա»), Տոմաս Վերմալեն («Արսենալ»), Նիկոլաս Լոմբերտս («Զենիթ»), Յան Վերտոնգեն («Տոտենհեմ»)

Կիսապաշտպաններ՝ Ակսել Վիտսել («Զենիթ»), Ադնան Յանուզայ, Մարուան Ֆելաինի (երկուսն էլ՝ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»), Մուսա Դեմբելե, Նասեր Շադլի (երկուսն էլ՝ «Տոտենհեմ»), Կևին Դե Բրեյնե («Վոլսֆսբուրգ»), Սթիվեն Դեֆուր («Պորտու»), Էդեն Ազար («Չելսի»), Դրիս Մարտենս («Նապոլի»), Կևին Միրալաս («Էվերթոն»),

Հարձակվողներ՝ Ռոմելու Լուկակու («Էվերթոն»), Դիվոկ Օրիդջի («Լիլլ»)

Աղբյուր՝ http://www.armsport.am

*Ալժիր*

Դարպասապահներ - Ռաիս Մբոլհի «ԲԿԱՄ Սոֆիա», Սեդրիկ Սի Մոհամեդ «Կոնստանտինե», Մոհամեդ Լամին Զեմմանուշ «ՈՒՍՄ Ալգեր»

Պաշտպաններ - Էսսաիդ Բելքալեմ («Վաթֆորդ», տրանսֆերը պատկանում է «Գրանադային»), Մաջիդ Բուգերա «Լեխվիյա», Լիասսին Քադամուրո «Մալյորկա», Ֆաուզի Ղուլամ «նապոլի», Ռաֆիկ Հալիշ «Ակադեմիկա», Աիսսա Մանդի «Ռեյմս», Կառլ Մեջանի «Վալանսիեն», Ջամել Մեսբահ «Լիվորնո», Մեհդի Մոսթեֆա «Այաչո»

Կիսապաշտպաններ - Նաբիլ Բենթալեբ «Տոտենհեմ», Յասին Բրահիմի «Գրանադա», Մհյդի Լասեն «Խետաֆե», Սաֆիր Տայդեր «Ինտեր», Հասսան Եբդա «Ուդիենզե»

Հարձակվողներ - Աբդելմումեն Ջաբու «Կլուբ Աֆրիքեյն», Սոֆիան Ֆեգուլի «Վալենսիա», Նաբիլ Գիլաս «Պորտու», Ռիյադ Մահրեզ «Լեսթեր Սիթի», Իսլամ Սլիմանի «Սպորտինգ Լիսաբոն», Հիլալ Սուդանի «Դինամո Զագրեբ»:

Աղբյուր՝ www.totalfootball.am

*Հվ. Կորեա*

Դարպասապահներ. Լի Բուն Էմ («Պաուսան Այ Պարկ», Կորեա), Ջուն Սուն Ռեն, («Սուվոն Սամսունգ Բլյունուեգ», Կորեա), Կիմ Սին Հյու («Ուլսան Հենդե», Կորեա ): 

Պաշտպաններ. Տվակ Տե Հվի («Ալ Հալիլ», Սաուդյան Արաբիա), Հոն Ջոն Հո («Աուգսբուրգ», Գերմանիա), Կիմ Էն Գվոն («Գուանչժոու», Չինաստան), Լի Էն («Ուլսան Հենդե», Կորեա), Կիմ Ջին Սու («Կասիվա Ռեյսոլ», Ճապոնիա), Հվան Սոկ Հո («Սանֆրեչե Հիրոսիմա», Ճապոնիա), Կիմ Չան Սու («Ալբիրեկս Նիիգատա», Ճապոնիա), Յուն Սոկ Էն («Քուինզ Պարկ Ռեյնջերս», Անգլիա):

Կիսապաշտպաններ. Հան Գուկ Էն («Կասիվա Ռայսոլ», Ճապոնիա), Հի Սոն Էն («Սանդերլենդ», Անգլիա), Լի Չուն Էն («Բոլթոն», Անգլիա), Կիմ Բո Գեն («Կարդիֆ», Անգլիա), Հա Դե Սոն («Բեյցզին Գոան», Չինաստան), Սոն Հին Մին («Բայեր», Գերմանիա), Պակ Ջոն Վու (Գուանչժոու R&F», Չինաստան), Ջի Դոն Վոն («Աուգսբուրգ», Գերմանիա): 

Հարձակվողներ. Կու Ջա Չհոլ («Մայնց», Գերմանիա), Պակ Ջու Էն («Ուոտֆորդ», Անգլիա), Լի Գին Հո («Սանջու Սանմու Ֆենիքս», Կորեա), Կիմ Շին Վուկ («Ուլսան Հենդե», Կորեա):

Աղբյուր՝ http://sport.news.am/

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2014), insider (11.06.2014), Շինարար (11.06.2014), Տրիբուն (12.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Երբեմնի ամենասիրելի հավքաքականս դարձել է աչքիս գրողը:Ցանկացած թիմի կերկրպագեմ,մենակ թե Բրազիլիան չհաղթի:

----------


## մարիօ

> Երբեմնի ամենասիրելի հավքաքականս դարձել է աչքիս գրողը:Ցանկացած թիմի կերկրպագեմ,մենակ թե Բրազիլիան չհաղթի:


Ը՜մ, ինչի՞  :Think:

----------


## John

Շատ ուժեղ են տանտերերը... Ես հատկապես էն 10 համարի վրա եմ զարմանում. ինքը որ Բրազիլի ֆորման ա հագնում, միանգամից ոնց որ 5 անգամ ավելի լավ խաղա, քան Բարսայում: Գլուխ չեմ հանում դրանից. վերջը լա՞վ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, թե՞ ոնց...

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Շատ ուժեղ են տանտերերը... Ես հատկապես էն 10 համարի վրա եմ զարմանում. ինքը որ Բրազիլի ֆորման ա հագնում, միանգամից ոնց որ 5 անգամ ավելի լավ խաղա, քան Բարսայում: Գլուխ չեմ հանում դրանից. վերջը լա՞վ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, թե՞ ոնց...


Եղբայր, քո հարցը վաղուց պատասխան ունի  :Jpit: 



իր մեկնաբանությամբ`

----------

John (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ը՜մ, ինչի՞


Սիմուլյանտների հավաքածու է:Չնայած Սկոլարին շատ ուժեղ մարզիչ է ու անգամ սրանց հետ կարա աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնա:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Սիմուլյանտների հավաքածու է:Չնայած Սկոլարին շատ ուժեղ մարզիչ է ու անգամ սրանց հետ կարա աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնա:


Հոպ, ընԳեր, անգամ Նեյմարին կարելի է սիրել, երբ Բրազիլիայի կազմում է, նենց որ քեզ զուսպ պահի  :Angry2:  ու հա, Բրազիլիան է դառնալու չեմպիոն։

Սկոլարին էլ հոյակապ մասնագետ է, չնայած Ռոնալդինյոյին չհրավիրեց։

----------


## Շինարար

> Հոպ, ընԳեր, անգամ Նեյմարին կարելի է սիրել, երբ Բրազիլիայի կազմում է, նենց որ քեզ զուսպ պահի  ու հա, Բրազիլիան է դառնալու չեմպիոն։
> 
> Սկոլարին էլ հոյակապ մասնագետ է, չնայած Ռոնալդինյոյին չհրավիրեց։


Նեյմարը լավ Նոսա, նոսա ա երգում, մեկ էլ բերե-բերե:

----------

Sagittarius (14.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Նեյմարը լավ Նոսա, նոսա ա երգում, մեկ էլ բերե-բերե:


ու լավ գոլեր ա խփում... 33 գոլ 50 խաղում հավաքականի կազմում, մեղմ ասած լավ արդյունք է:

----------

Lílium (13.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> ու լավ գոլեր ա խփում... 33 գոլ 50 խաղում հավաքականի կազմում, մեղմ ասած լավ արդյունք է:


Բան չասի, ես հին մարդ եմ, ինձ մոտ որ որևէ լավ ֆուտբոլիստից են խոսում, ասում եմ՝ Զիդանն ուրիշ էր :LOL:  Պապս էլ տենց Պելե էր ասում :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), Sagittarius (14.06.2014), Tiger29 (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (13.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Բան չասի, ես հին մարդ եմ, ինձ մոտ որ որևէ լավ ֆուտբոլիստից են խոսում, ասում եմ՝ Զիդանն ուրիշ էր Պապս էլ տենց Պելե էր ասում


Իմ մանկության դեմք ֆուտբոլիստն էլ Ռոբերտո Կառլոսն էր  :Smile:  Նեյմարի սանրվածքից սկսած, կոպիտ խաղով ու սիմուլյանտություններով վերջացրած հակակրանք է առաջացնում, բայց դե լավ ա խաղում շան որդին  :LOL:

----------

Յոհաննես (13.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Էս էլ, որ ասածներս փաստերով հիմնված լինեն :Jpit: 







Փաստորեն բերե-բերե չի, չերեչերե ա :Jpit:

----------

John (13.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ ուժեղ են տանտերերը... Ես հատկապես էն 10 համարի վրա եմ զարմանում. ինքը որ Բրազիլի ֆորման ա հագնում, միանգամից ոնց որ 5 անգամ ավելի լավ խաղա, քան Բարսայում: Գլուխ չեմ հանում դրանից. վերջը լա՞վ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, թե՞ ոնց...


Ինձ թվում ա, որ հենց առաջին պոպոք թիմը, ալյա Գերմանիա կամ Իտալիա, բրազիլացիների ջարդը տալույա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու լավ գոլեր ա խփում... 33 գոլ 50 խաղում հավաքականի կազմում, մեղմ ասած լավ արդյունք է:


Էս պահին ես մենակ Օսկարին եմ տենում Բրազիլիայի հավաքականում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հպարտանալու ինչպիսի առիթ  :Jpit:

----------

insider (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Աթեիստ (13.06.2014), Տրիբուն (13.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Ընդամենը երկու խաղ ենք տեսել, բայց արդեն ցանկություն կա մրցավարությանը քլնգել: 1994 թվականի ԱՄՆ-ում կայացած առաջնությունը հիշեցի: Երևի ամենաշատ մրցավարական սխալներով լի առաջնություններից մեկը:

Բրազիլիայի խաղի կասկածելի 11 մետրանոցը: 

Մեքսիկա-Կամերուն խաղում սխալների շարան: Մեքսիկայի առաջին երկու գոլն էր մաքուր էր: Թե էդ եզրայինը որտեղ խաղից դուրս վիճակ տեսավ, չհասկացա: Էն երկրորդը ընդանրապես կամերուցու գլխի փոխանցումով խփեց: Վերջում մի երկու հատ էլ 11 մետրանոց կար մաքուր, չդրեց, մթոմ պաշտպանը գնդակին խփեց, բայց կրկնապատկերում հստակ հարձակվողին փռեց գետնին: Երկրորդն էլ, որ Մարկեսի ձեռքին դիպավ տուգանային հրապարակում…

Հ.Գ. Ամենավերջում՝ այ Չիչորիտո, բա ըտեց գոլը չեն խփի:

----------

John (13.06.2014), Յոհաննես (13.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էլ չեմ կարող նայել։ Համ էլ վերջին մրցաշարերին միշտ էլ Իսպանիան առաջին խաղը պարտվում է, բայց վերջում չեմպիոն է դառնում  :Sad:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էլ չեմ կարող նայել։ Համ էլ վերջին մրցաշարերին միշտ էլ Իսպանիան առաջին խաղը պարտվում է, բայց վերջում չեմպիոն է դառնում



Բայց ինչպիսի՜ պարտություն  :Jpit:

----------


## **David**

Ջաղջախվումա Իսպանիան էլ ինչ ասես, իրա նման թիմը պետքա չկոտվեր, ես 4-1 ից էլ չդիմացա չեմ կարում նայեմ,նամանավանդ որ Հոլլանդի երկրպագուն կողից գոռումա,նեռվեռիս վրա ազդեց,,ու հլը էլի են գոլ խփե դրանք;

----------


## 0david0

Ինչ, իրավունք չունեին գոլ խփելու կամ հաղթելու?  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմ հավատում:

----------

0david0 (14.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Հայաստանին էինք քննադատում, որ Գերմանիային խոշոր հաշվով պարտվեց, էսքանից հետո մտածում եմ` Հայաստանը ընտիր վիճակումա, ի տարբերություն Իսպանիայի:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս աշխարհի առաջնությունը ինձ համար լրիվ թարս է:Իբր մի անգամ Իսպանիային էի երկրպագելու էն էլ...  :Cray: 
Համեանյդեպս դիտարժան հանդիպում էր,ոնց որ 2008-ի Հոլանդիան լիներ:Վան Պերսիի առաջին գոլն էլ հավակնում է դառնալ 2014 թվականի ԱԱ-ն ամենագեղեցիկ գոլը:
Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ,փակեք Հ1-ը

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հոլանդացիք Գերմանիա-Հայաստան արեցին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս ի՞նչ ցեղասպանություն ա՞…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայաստանին էինք քննադատում, որ Գերմանիային խոշոր հաշվով պարտվեց, էսքանից հետո մտածում եմ` Հայաստանը ընտիր վիճակումա, ի տարբերություն Իսպանիայի:


Հայաստանի պարտվելուց հետո զգացողությունները լրիվ ուրիշ էին, շատ ծանր էր, բայց եթե համեմատում են մեզ, ապա թող Իսպանիայի հավաքականի հետ համեմատեն ՃՃ



> Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ,փակեք Հ1-ը


Ռոսիա 1-ով նայի:

----------


## Պիրիտ

սաղ Գուրգեն Արսենյանն էր մեղավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հիմա ի՞նչ… Իսպանիան տուն ա գնու՞մ…

----------


## Ambrosine

> սաղ Գուրգեն Արսենյանն էր մեղավոր


Այ սա չհասկացա  :Think:  Հ1-ով ինչ-որ բա՞ն ա եղել ))



> Հիմա ի՞նչ… Իսպանիան տուն ա գնու՞մ…


Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, սա դեռ Իսպանիայի առաջին հանդիպումն էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ սա չհասկացա  Հ1-ով ինչ-որ բա՞ն ա եղել ))
> 
> Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, սա դեռ Իսպանիայի առաջին հանդիպումն էր:


յաաաա… էլի ա ուզում խաղա՞… հերիք չի՞…

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Այ սա չհասկացա  Հ1-ով ինչ-որ բա՞ն ա եղել ))
> 
> Չէ, Մեֆ ջան, սա դեռ Իսպանիայի առաջին հանդիպումն էր:


Պատգամավոր ու օլիգառխ Արսենյանն էր մեկնաբանում Գիլոյանի հետ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա ի՞նչ… Իսպանիան տուն ա գնու՞մ…


Տուն չի գնում, բայց գնալու լուրջ հայտ ա ներկայացրել:

----------


## Հարդ

Հետո էլ կասեն թիմային ֆուտբոլն արդեն ավելի առաջ ա քան հավաքականների: Ոչ մի ՉԼ չեմ համեմատի աշխարհի առաջնության հետ, ստեղ կրքերը լրիվ ուրիշ են  :Love:

----------


## insider

> Տուն չի գնում, բայց գնալու լուրջ հայտ ա ներկայացրել:


Իրոք որ, շոկի մեջ եմ էտ խաղից, խոսալս էլ չի գալիս: Ստատիստիկան մի կողմ, բայց դեռ հավատում եմ Իսպանիայի ռեաբիլիտացիային:

----------


## John

Հոլանդը ինձ էլ զարմացրեց: Ճիշտն ասած վաղուց չէի դիտել իրանց խաղերից, բայց կազմին նայելով մեղմ ասած դժվար էր ենթադրել, որ էդ տիպի նվաստացած Իսպանիա ենք տեսնելու...

----------


## Ambrosine

Ամեն դեպքում ակումբում ոչ ոք չի հավատում Նիդերլանդների չեմպիոնությանը. հարցումը վկա:

----------


## John

Հետաքրքիր ա իսկ մարդ կա՞, որ դեռ հավատում է իսպանացիների չեմպիոնությանը )))

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետաքրքիր ա իսկ մարդ կա՞, որ դեռ հավատում է իսպանացիների չեմպիոնությանը )))


Անտարակույս  :Jpit:

----------

John (14.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Ռամոսը ուղղակի խոտան էր…
5-րդ գոլի ժամանակ Ռոբենը նվաստացրեց Ռամոսին:

----------


## John

Զգո՞ւմ եք «Ամերիկա» աշխարհամասի թիմերն ինչ են անում... 4 խաղ, 4 հաղթանակ... Ես Հունաստանից ավելին էի սպասում՝ Կոլումբիա-Հունաստան 3-0

----------

insider (14.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զգո՞ւմ եք «Ամերիկա» աշխարհամասի թիմերն ինչ են անում... 4 խաղ, 4 հաղթանակ... Ես Հունաստանից ավելին էի սպասում՝ Կոլումբիա-Հունաստան 3-0


Կոլումբիան ուժեղ էր, բայց Հունաստանը արժանի չէր նման հաշվով պարտության:
Ամերիկացիները լավ են սկսել: Դրա համար էլ Իսպանիան եզրափակիչ կհասնի  :LOL:

----------

insider (14.06.2014), Նիկեա (15.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ուրուգվայը համը հանում է  :Sad:  Սուարեսն էլ վնասվածք ստանալու ժամանակ գտավ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աշխարհի առաջնության Գուգլի Դուդլներն ինչ լավն են, ամեն խաղից առաջ նորն են դնում  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), Yellow Raven (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Կոստա Ռիկա  :Huh:

----------

John (15.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Կոստա Ռիկա


գժվել են լրիվ)))

----------


## Ambrosine

> գժվել են լրիվ)))


Որ թիմը որ ուզում եմ հաղթի, խոշոր հաշվով պարտվում ա: Ես էսօր երևի Անգլիայի կողմից լինեմ  :Huh:   :Jpit: :

----------

Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Որ թիմը որ ուզում եմ հաղթի, խոշոր հաշվով պարտվում ա: Ես էսօր երևի Անգլիայի կողմից լինեմ  :


ԻՆՔԸ գիտի,  որ հոգու խորքում Իտալիայի կողմից ես)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իսպանիային նվաստացրին էլ դու սուս։ Բայց զգում եք չէ՞ Կասիլյասին Ռեալում փչացնելը ինչ արդյունքի ա բերում։ Ինչ տղա էր, ինչ գոլեր կերավ երեկ։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես պաշտպանությունը ահավոր էր։ Վիլլա ունեցող մարզիչն էլ փթիր Տորրես ա մտցնում, որ երեկ էլի մեկ մետրից գոլ չխփեց։ Բայց դե դեռ շանս ունեն հետ գալու, եթե Մեծ Բեղերը մի բան մտածի, հավաքեն իրենց։ Բայց մի բան միանշանակ ա Կասիլիասը պիտի նստի նստարանին։ Տենց կոտրված ավագ ոչ մի թիմի լավ բան չի բերի։ 

Իսկ Կոստա–Րիկան էսօր շատ ուժեղ փռեցին ՈՒրուգվային։ Մեկի մեկից գժական գոլեր էին։ Միայն առաջին գոլի փոխանցողի մինչև վերջ գնդակի հետևից քսան մետր վազելը ինչ գեղեցկություն էր։ Ոնց դզեց էդ մոմենտը, որ բոլորը մտածեցին չի հասնի, բայց ինքը գնաց ու գծի վրայից փոխանցեց։

----------

John (15.06.2014), Malxas (15.06.2014), Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Լեո (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014), Նիկեա (15.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

թույն խաղ էր Անգլիա-Իտալիան... նենց խաղ էր,  որ երկու թիմն էլ կարող էին հաղթել։ Տենց բարձր տեմպով երկկողմանի խաղ վաղուց չէի տեսել

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), insider (15.06.2014), Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> թույն խաղ էր Անգլիա-Իտալիան... նենց խաղ էր,  որ երկու թիմն էլ կարող էին հաղթել։ Տենց բարձր տեմպով երկկողմանի խաղ վաղուց չէի տեսել


Ահա շատ լավն էր։  :Smile:  Էս խումբը շատ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու որովհետև շատերը չէին սպասում բայց Կոստա Րիկան էլ միացավ պայքարին։

Բայց իտալիան խաղը սկզբից էր կրած  :Jpit:   :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (15.06.2014), John (15.06.2014), Malxas (15.06.2014), Rammstein (16.06.2014), Tiger29 (15.06.2014), Yellow Raven (15.06.2014), Աբելյան (15.06.2014), Արէա (15.06.2014), Լեո (15.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (15.06.2014), Նիկեա (15.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վա՜խ, իրենք սկի նկարվելուց ի վիճակի չեն սիրուն շարք կանգնեն  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (15.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> 


Մաֆիա բեսսմերտնա  :Cool:

----------

Աբելյան (15.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Փաստորեն, ազգանունը իմ մոտ իզուր չէ, որ հարազատություն էր առաջացնում: Կասկածներս հաստատվեցին. հայ ա  :Jpit: 

Մատեո Դարմյան (ավելի շուտ` Դ'Արմյան  :Jpit: )

----------

Lílium (15.06.2014), Տրիբուն (15.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Ահա շատ լավն էր։  Էս խումբը շատ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու որովհետև շատերը չէին սպասում բայց Կոստա Րիկան էլ միացավ պայքարին։
> 
> Բայց իտալիան խաղը սկզբից էր կրած


Բայց ոչ-ոքի էլ կա  :Jpit: 

*Негры: 1-1*

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց ոչ-ոքի էլ կա 
> 
> *Негры: 1-1*


Չէ վայ, Անգլիան 4-1 ջախջախել ա …ՃՃ

----------

Յոհաննես (15.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Չէ վայ, Անգլիան 4-1 ջախջախել ա …ՃՃ


Անգլիայում նեգր չկա՝ կդատեն էդ բառը օգտագործես, նենց որ 0-1  :LOL:

----------


## insider

Պիրենեյան թերակղզու երկու հարևան երկրի չորս գնդակի տարբերությամբ բամբիտ արին:

Բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ, որ մրցավարն էլ շատ նեղեց պորտուգալացիքին: 11 մետրանոցը, իմ կարծիքով, կար: Բայց կարմիր քարտը շատ խիստ պատիժ էր էլի: Գումարած դրան երկու ֆուտբոլիստ էլ ուղիղ տեղը վնասվածք ստացավ: Մի հարձակվող ու երկու գլխավոր պաշտպան կորցրին: Ֆաբիո Կոենտրաոն ափսոս էր: Ընտիր պաշտպան ա: Հուսով եմ լուրջ բան չի եղել: Հաջորդ խաղը շատ ավելի դժվար ա լինելու:

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2014), մարիօ (16.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Գերմանիա,Բրազիլիա,Հոլանդիա,Իտալիա-ոնց գցում բռնում եմ էս 4 թիմերից մեկը կդառնա չեմպիոն  :Jpit:

----------

insider (16.06.2014), Նիկեա (17.06.2014), Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Ես Իսպանիային ու Գերմանիային եմ երկրպագում առաջնությունում ու լավ պրծանք, որ Իսպանիայի պարտությունից հետո գոնե  Գերմանիան լավ մեկնարկեց:  Մյուլլեր՝  :Love:

----------

insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինչի՞ ա Ֆիֆայի կայքում Անդրանիկի անունը գրած Andranik Timotian  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

Գերմանիան Պորտուգալիայի վրով անցավ: Հերթը մնացածինն ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գերմանիան Պորտուգալիայի վրով անցավ: Հերթը մնացածինն ա:


վրով չի անցել… ասֆալտի կատոկի տակ ա քցել…

----------


## insider

> Գերմանիան Պորտուգալիայի վրով անցավ: Հերթը մնացածինն ա:


Էտ մեքենան ջարդելու ձևն էլ կգտնեն: Փլեյօֆից կերևա ...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ահահահա, ինչ լավն ա էս Դուդլը  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (17.06.2014), insider (17.06.2014), Lílium (17.06.2014), Աթեիստ (17.06.2014), մարիօ (17.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (17.06.2014), Նիկեա (17.06.2014), Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Դրանց հախից իտալացիներն են լավ գալիս: Պաշտոնական խաղերում Գերմանիան դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չի հաղթել Իտալիային:  :Wink: 




> Էտ մեքենան ջարդելու ձևն էլ կգտնեն: Փլեյօֆից կերևա ...

----------


## insider

> Դրանց հախից իտալացիներն են լավ գալիս: Պաշտոնական խաղերում Գերմանիան դեռ ոչ մի անգամ չի հաղթել Իտալիային:


Հիշում եք Բելգիայում և Հոլանդիայում կայացած 2000 թվականի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը: Գերմանիան էլի Պորտուգալիայի հետ էր մի խմբում Անգլիայի ու ռումինների հետ: Ռումինների հետ ոչ ոքի խաղաց առաջին խաղում, նվազագույն հաշվով պարտվեց Անգլիային, իսկ վերջին տուրում պորտուգալացիներից 3-0 խոշոր հաշվով պարտություն կրեցին ու վերջին տեղն ընկան: Ի դեպ գերմանացիների հետ Անգլիան էր թռավ էտ խմբից:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Հա, շատ թշվառ հավաքական ունեին գերմանացիներն այն ժամանակ:




> Հիշում եք Բելգիայում և Հոլանդիայում կայացած 2000 թվականի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը: Գերմանիան էլի Պորտուգալիայի հետ էր մի խմբում Անգլիայի ու ռումինների հետ: Ռումինների հետ ոչ ոքի խաղաց առաջին խաղում, նվազագույն հաշվով պարտվեց Անգլիային, իսկ վերջին տուրում պորտուգալացիներից 3-0 խոշոր հաշվով պարտություն կրեցին ու վերջին տեղն ընկան: Ի դեպ գերմանացիների հետ Անգլիան էր թռավ էտ խմբից:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ապրեն բելգիացիները: Ճիշտ է, կարծում էի, որ ալժիրցիներն են հաղթելու, բայց ոչ մի բանով աչքի չընկան, հաղթանակի արժանի չէին:

----------

John (17.06.2014)

----------


## John

Ինձ թվում ա էս խմբից հենց Բելգիան ու Ալժիրն են անցնելու  :Wink:  ճիշտ ա տապոռ թիմ ա Ալժիրը, բայց կորեացիներն ու ռուսներն էլ մի բան չեն...

----------

insider (17.06.2014), Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

Բրազիլիա - Մեքսիկա ,,,Բրազիլիան լավա խաղում , հատկապես Օսկարն ու Նեյմարը, բայց հլը որ ապագա չեմպիոնի(որպես հավակնորդ հատկապես իմ համար) խաղ չի խաղում :պաշտպանությունը որ վաբշե իրա լավ խաղը չի խաղում: Թեմայից դուրսել ասումա Դավիթ Լուիզը տեղափոխվելա ՊՍԺ , հա բայց խի, ինչ ախմախ ընտրությունա արել, հիասթափություն քո անձի հանդեպ ԼՈՒԻԶԻԿ

----------

John (17.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մեքսիկացիների խաղը մի այլ տիպի դԸզմա ,թող կանխատեսումս չիրականանա,բայց մեքսիկները հաղթեն  :Jpit:

----------

insider (17.06.2014), John (17.06.2014), Աթեիստ (17.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2014), Տրիբուն (18.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Լուրջ եմ ասում Բրազիլիա Մեքսիկա խաղի պես դիտարժան խաղ էս առաջնությունում չէի տեսել։ Դա այն դեպքում երբ լուսատախտակին զրոներ են։ Դարպասապահներին փառք ու պատիվ+լավագույն խաղացող։ Գիլերմո Օզոաի գինը տրանսֆերում հաստատ մի 5 մլն հելավ…

----------

John (18.06.2014), Յոհաննես (18.06.2014), Տրիբուն (18.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Լուրջ եմ ասում Բրազիլիա Մեքսիկա խաղի պես դիտարժան խաղ էս առաջնությունում չէի տեսել։ Դա այն դեպքում երբ լուսատախտակին զրոներ են։ Դարպասապահներին փառք ու պատիվ+լավագույն խաղացող։ Գիլերմո Օզոաի գինը տրանսֆերում հաստատ մի 5 մլն հելավ…


Էս Օչոային FIFA2011-ից եմ հիշում, առնում էի, ահագին աճում էր ընթացքում  :LOL:  բայց չգիտեի էլ որ հավաքականում ա խաղում)))
Ինձ համար Անգլիա - Իտալիան ավելի դիտարժան էր, բայց Բրազիլիա-Մեքսիկա խաղն էլ էր շատ լավը: Մեքսիկացիների՝ հեռահար հարվածներն էլ էին թույն, ոնց էլ հաջողացնում էին, ափսոս 10-15սմ բարձր էր ստացվում ամեն անգամ

----------

insider (18.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սկսվեցին տպուր խաղերը . :Sad:  ... չնայած էս պահի դրությամբ միջինը 2.9 գոլ ա ամեն խաղին, որը 1998-ի առաջնության 2.7-ից (վերջին չորս առաջնությունների ամենաարդյունավետը) բարձր ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բրազիլիան մեկ քառորդում շատ հավանական ա, որ դուրս գա Իտալիայի վրա, որին էս խաղով պիտի որ չանցնի: Իսկ եթե անցնի էլ, կիսաեզրափակիչում դուրս կգա Գերմանիայի վրա, որը էս Բրազիլիային կթաղի:

----------

Ambrosine (18.06.2014), Յոհաննես (18.06.2014)

----------


## Malxas

Իսկ 1/8 - ը ում հետ է խաղալու? Կարող է դա էլ չանցնի:?




> Բրազիլիան մեկ քառորդում շատ հավանական ա, որ դուրս գա Իտալիայի վրա, որին էս խաղով պիտի որ չանցնի: Իսկ եթե անցնի էլ, կիսաեզրափակիչում դուրս կգա Գերմանիայի վրա, որը էս Բրազիլիային կթաղի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ 1/8 - ը ում հետ է խաղալու? Կարող է դա էլ չանցնի:?


B խմբի առաջին կամ երկրորդ տեղի հետ՝ կախված A խմբում իրա տեղից:

----------


## մարիօ

Ինչ-որ  մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞, թե ինչի ա դել Բոսկեն նման կազմ հանել դաշտ: Օֆ ի:  :Angry2:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ինչ-որ  մեկն ինձ կբացատրի՞, թե ինչի ա դել Բոսկեն նման կազմ հանել դաշտ: Օֆ ի:


Բա ու՞մ հանի,իրա սխալը էն գյոզալական տղեքին հավաքական չկանչելն էր : Բայց մեկ է էսօր հաղթելու են  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եվս մեկական ողջույն Ռեալին, որ Կասիլիասի նման տղուն փչացրեց, ու Դել Բոսկեյին որ տենց կոտրված ավագ ա դաշտ հանում։ Ախր զռում ա, որ էդ մարդը խաղային պակաս ունի, վստահ չի իր ուժերին‎, գոլ ուտելուց հետո էլ քիչ ա մնում լացի։

----------


## մարիօ

> Բա ու՞մ հանի,իրա սխալը էն գյոզալական տղեքին հավաքական չկանչելն էր : Բայց մեկ է էսօր հաղթելու են


ՈՒ՞մ հանի. Վիլյային ու Տորեսին, Կասորլային, Կարվախալին, Չավիին վերջին հաշվով, մենակ ոչ Կոստա ու Խուանֆրան:  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ.  Հեսա երկրորդ պարտությունն ա հասունանում, օֆ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեռդե, այսուհետ ես հրաժարվում եմ որևէ առնչություն ունենալ Իսպանիայի հետ ու սրտով ու հոգով երկրպագելու եմ Իտալիային: Իմ նման դավաճանին հազար ամոթ, առաջ աձձուռի՜  :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2014), Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ՈՒ՞մ հանի. Վիլյային ու Տորեսին, Կասորլային, Կարվախալին, Չավիին վերջին հաշվով, մենակ ոչ Կոստա ու Խուանֆրան: 
> Հ.Գ.  Հեսա երկրորդ պարտությունն ա հասունանում, օֆ:


Կարվախալին չի կանչել հավաքական  :Jpit: 
դե էս վիճակը բնական է,սերնդափոխությունից առաջ նման բաներ լինում են,ամենաքիչը 4 տարի է պետք,որ էլի ուժեղ ու մրցունակ Իսպանիա տեսնենք  :Smile:  

Ներսես_AM,Եթե անգամ Կասիլյասը հրաշալի մարզավիճակում լիներ,մեկ է հաշվի մեջ որևէ փոփոխություն չէր լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Եթե անգամ 7-0 պարտվի Իսպանիան, Կասիլյասի մեղքը կձգտի 0-ի:

Ոչ պաշտպանությունն է իր տեղում, ոչ էլ հարձակվող կա: Անատամ խաղ է խաղում Իսպանիայի հավաքականը, ավելի ճիշտ` չի խաղում:

----------


## John

> Եվս մեկական ողջույն Ռեալին, որ Կասիլիասի նման տղուն փչացրեց, ու Դել Բոսկեյին որ տենց կոտրված ավագ ա դաշտ հանում։ Ախր զռում ա, որ էդ մարդը խաղային պակաս ունի, վստահ չի իր ուժերին‎, գոլ ուտելուց հետո էլ քիչ ա մնում լացի։


ՉԼ -ում էլ էր նույն տղեն խաղում, հաղթեցին։  Նենց որ Կասսի գործոնը իմ կարծիքով կապ չունի։ Թիմ չկա

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.06.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> Կարվախալին չի կանչել հավաքական 
> դե էս վիճակը բնական է,սերնդափոխությունից առաջ նման բաներ լինում են,ամենաքիչը 4 տարի է պետք,որ էլի ուժեղ ու մրցունակ Իսպանիա տեսնենք


Կանչել ա Կարվախալին ի  :Think:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դիեգո Կոստա

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2014), Tiger29 (19.06.2014), Աթեիստ (19.06.2014), մարիօ (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.06.2014), Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչի մասին ա խոսքը, մի հատ իրա հոգեվիճակը տեսեք, ոնց կարող ա նա թիմ ոգևորի։ Իսկ ՉԼի ֆինալում մոռացաք, որ իր սխալի պատճառով կերած գոլից վերջին վայրկյանին փրկվեցին‎։ Մի հատ էլ նայեք Ատլետիկոյի գոլը‎‎։






Ես չեմ ասում մնացած ամեն ինչ լավ ա։ Ընդհանուր վերցրած ու առանձին–առանձին համարյա բոլորն ահավոր են, բայց մեկ մեկ հուսալի դարպասներն ու կատաղած ավագը թիմին հավատ ա ներշնչում։

Ըհը խնդրեմ փթիր Տորրես։

----------

Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խայտառակ խաղ, տհաճ արդյունք: Փոխանցումն ի՞նչ ա, դա էլ չէին կարողանում նորմալ կատարել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ամեն պահի գնդակ էին կորցնում:
Նույնիսկ մեկնաբանելու կարիք չկա:

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Խայտառակ խաղ, տհաճ արդյունք: Փոխանցումն ի՞նչ ա, դա էլ չէին կարողանում նորմալ կատարել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ամեն պահի գնդակ էին կորցնում:
> Նույնիսկ մեկնաբանելու կարիք չկա:


Արդյունքը հեչ էլ տհաճ չէր, ապրի Չիլին, արժանի էին  :Smile:  Հոլանդիա-Չիլին շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.06.2014), Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իբր մի տարի Իսպանիա էի երկրպագելու,էն էլ  :Jpit: 
Բայց էս ամենը բնական է. Տիկի-տական իրան սպառել է,հավաքականն էլ լավ բիձցել է:Էն Կոստային էլ պետք  է Բրազիլիա ուղարկեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսպանիային սուչիտ արին  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեռդե, այսուհետ ես հրաժարվում եմ որևէ առնչություն ունենալ Իսպանիայի հետ ու սրտով ու հոգով երկրպագելու եմ Իտալիային: Իմ նման դավաճանին հազար ամոթ, առաջ աձձուռի՜


Զարմանալի ա, չէ՞, որ Իտալիայի պես ստաբիլ թիմին համարյա ոչ մեկս սրտանց չենք երկրպագում: Իսկ էտ էն թիմն ա, որը հեսա էլի եզրափակիչ դուրս կգա, կամ նվազագույնը կիսաեզրափակիչ: 

Իսկ Իսպանիայի մոտ սկսվեց իրա դարավոր դասական լուզեռ վիճակը՝ Անգլիայի ու Պորտուգալիայի նման: Այ հիմա իսկական Իսպանիային ենք տեսնում, որը միշտ աստղեր ունի, միշտ ֆավորիտ ա, բայց միշտ կրվում ա: Էս վերջին 10-15 տարիները Իսպանիայի համար սխալ տարիներ էին:

----------

Rammstein (20.06.2014), Աբելյան (19.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Այ քեզ բան...
Սենց բան չկա, սենց բան չի լինում: 
Նույնիսկ Ֆրանսիան 2002 թվականին Սենեգալին պարտվեց 0:1 հաշվով, իսկ Դանիային` 0:2 : 

Ոնց կարար սենց բան լինել, ոչ մի մարդկային նորմալ մտածողության, տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում..................................

----------

Աբելյան (19.06.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսպանացի ֆուտբոլիստները իրանց թոռներին կպատմեն զարմանահրաշ պատմություններ, նման Արարատ-73-ի պատմություններին:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ոնց կարար սենց բան լինել, ոչ մի մարդկային նորմալ մտածողության, տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում...


Թե ոնց կարար какой-нибудь Իսպանիա Եվրո-Աշխարհ-Եվրո վրա-վրա տաներ, իմ տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում:

----------

Vaio (19.06.2014), Յոհաննես (19.06.2014), Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Իսպանիա, դավայ դասվիդանիա

----------


## Sagittarius

Եթե Իտալիայի հախից մեկը գա, ուրեմն Գերմանիան չեմպիոն ա:

----------

Vaio (19.06.2014), Յոհաննես (19.06.2014), Տրիբուն (19.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Իմ կարծիքով, Արգենտինա կամ Գերմանիա:

----------


## Malxas

Իտալիա չեմպիոն :Smile: 




> Եթե Իտալիայի հախից մեկը գա, ուրեմն Գերմանիան չեմպիոն ա:

----------


## John

Չիլիացիների ոգեշնչման հայաֆիկացված տարբերակը

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Չիլիացիները կատաղած են  Հզոր գովազդ է


Կատաղած էին,որ չեմպիոնին դուրս թողեցին  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կատաղած էին,որ չեմպիոնին դուրս թողեցին


Դրա համար ասի էս նայեք, սենց գնա կարող ա եզրափակիչ էլ հասնեն  :Smile:

----------

Յոհաննես (19.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ինձ համար ֆավորիտը Չիլին է


Բեռնար Շալանդ 21.05.2014թ.

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Յախք, էս էլ Անգլիայի դարպասապահը Անգլիա-Իտալիա խաղի ժամանակ: Էսօր բալետ եմ անում Ուրուգվայ.

----------

insider (20.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Ժող, ո՞վ ա Россия 1-ով Ուրուգվայ-Անգլիա խաղը նայում։ 
Ռուս մեկնաբանի արձագանքը Ուրուգվայի երկրորդ գոլից հետո.
 - Սուարե՜ս, գոոոո՜լ… դահի՜ճ ...

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ում երկրպագեցի հաջորդ օրը պարտվեց  :Cray:  ախր Անգլիան հեչ արժանի չէր  :Cray:  
Վաղվանից սկսում եմ Բրազիլիային երկրպագել  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զարմանալի ա, չէ՞, որ Իտալիայի պես ստաբիլ թիմին համարյա ոչ մեկս սրտանց չենք երկրպագում: Իսկ էտ էն թիմն ա, որը հեսա էլի եզրափակիչ դուրս կգա, կամ նվազագույնը կիսաեզրափակիչ:


Իտալիային միայն Վասակ Սյունին ա հավատում:




> Ժող, ո՞վ ա Россия 1-ով Ուրուգվայ-Անգլիա խաղը նայում։ 
> Ռուս մեկնաբանի արձագանքը Ուրուգվայի երկրորդ գոլից հետո.
>  - Սուարե՜ս, գոոոո՜լ… դահի՜ճ ...


Հա, գոռում էր` Սուարես, палач!!  :Jpit: 

Ուրուգվայի համար շատ ուրախ եմ:

----------

insider (20.06.2014), Տրիբուն (20.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եթե չգիտեք որ թիմին բալետ անեք, էս սխեման կօգնի  :Jpit: 

Շատ մեծ նկար է, սեղմեք բացելու համար

----------

insider (21.06.2014), Աթեիստ (20.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.06.2014), Տրիբուն (21.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ Ակումբում Ֆրանսիա քվեարկող չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Իսկ Ակումբում Ֆրանսիա քվեարկող չկա


Չկար,հիմա արդեն կա,ես իմ ձայնը պահել էի  :Jpit:

----------


## insider

Բայց հլը մի հատ աղուսյակներին նայեք: Որտեղ լատինական ամերիկա կա, եվրոպան վերջին տեղերում ա հանգրվանել ու ճամպրուկներն ա հավաքում, երևի բացի ֆրանսիացիքի խմբից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե չգիտեք որ թիմին բալետ անեք, էս սխեման կօգնի 
> 
> Շատ մեծ նկար է, սեղմեք բացելու համար


Բրազիլիա, Արգենտինա, Գերմանիա պահն ա լավ ստացվել  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վերջին խաղը դեռ չկա, բայց դե Շումախերը կոմայից դուրս գալուց հետո մանթո ա  :Jpit:

----------

insider (21.06.2014), John (21.06.2014), Vaio (22.06.2014), Աթեիստ (21.06.2014), Յոհաննես (21.06.2014), Տրիբուն (21.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բրազիլիա, Արգենտինա, Գերմանիա պահն ա լավ ստացվել


Բելգիան էլ ա լավը  :Jpit:  

Are you interested in a team that wears an intimidating jersey and is nicknamed after Satan?  :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ 

Do you like invading other countries? - It's basically my favorite thing. - Russia!  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չկար,հիմա արդեն կա,ես իմ ձայնը պահել էի


Դաղալ ա  :Jpit: :
Մենք մինչև առաջնության մեկնարկն ենք քվեարկել, թե չէ 5-1-ից հետո Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնությանը էդքան չէինք հավատա: Ոտքներս "կախ կգցեինք", նոր կքվեարկեինք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դրա համար պիտի հարցումը հունիսի 11-ին փակեիր, չնայած հիմա էլ շատ ուշ չէ  :Jpit:  Հաջորդ փուլերին էլ էդպես արա, որ մինչև առաջին խաղը հնարավոր լինի քվեարկել:

Համ էլ տես, որ ասում էի բոլորին ա պետք ներառել քվեարկության, դիմադրում էիր  :Jpit:  Ում մտքով կանցներ, որ ֆավորիտների կեսը հաջորդ փուլ չէին անցնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դրա համար պիտի հարցումը հունիսի 11-ին փակեիր, չնայած հիմա էլ շատ ուշ չէ  Հաջորդ փուլերին էլ էդպես արա, որ մինչև առաջին խաղը հնարավոր լինի քվեարկել:
> 
> Համ էլ տես, որ ասում էի բոլորին ա պետք ներառել քվեարկության, դիմադրում էիր  Ում մտքով կանցներ, որ ֆավորիտների կեսը հաջորդ փուլ չէին անցնի


Ալարում էի  :Jpit:  Չէի կարծում, որ ակտիվ գրառումներ անողներից մեկը իր "կոճակը" շատ ուշ կսեղմի  :Jpit: 

Ես արդեն վախենում եմ Իրանի հետ խաղում Արգենտինային հաղթանակ կանխատեսեմ: Մի տեսակ իրանական արշավ եմ արդեն սպասում` Կյուրոս Մեծով, հարբած փղերով բանով:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավն ա


Այս առաջնությանը Գուգլը իրեն դեռ արդարացնում է  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դաղալ ա :
> Մենք մինչև առաջնության մեկնարկն ենք քվեարկել, թե չէ 5-1-ից հետո Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնությանը էդքան չէինք հավատա: Ոտքներս "կախ կգցեինք", նոր կքվեարկեինք


էս դաղալություն չէ,էս համբերատարություն է  :Tongue:  Համբերողինն էլ տղա է  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

:Smile:

----------

մարիօ (21.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Քանի Գանան հաղթումա` շնորհավորում եմ պարոն Տրիբունին:

Վայ քու արա... 2:2 դառավ հաշիվը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի Գանան հաղթումա` շնորհավորում եմ պարոն Տրիբունին:
> 
> Վայ քու արա... 2:2 դառավ հաշիվը:


Գանաս դեռ շանսեր ունի ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու հիմա հասկանու՞մ եք, ինչի եմ Գանային էտքան հավանում: Սենց խաղ տեսե՞լ էիք էս առաջնությանը;

----------

Ambrosine (22.06.2014), insider (22.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.06.2014)

----------


## **David**

> Քանի Գանան հաղթումա` շնորհավորում եմ պարոն Տրիբունին:
> 
> Վայ քու արա... 2:2 դառավ հաշիվը:


Փաստորեն շնորհավորում ենք John ին, Վանգայություն արեց  անկանխատեսելի խաղում

----------


## insider

> Փաստորեն շնորհավորում ենք John ին, Վանգայություն արեց  անկանխատեսելի խաղում


Խառնում ես ապեր, Ջոնին չէ, Յոհանին ... Ապրի ինքը, տոչնի գրել ա:

----------

John (22.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Էս առաջնությանը իմ բանաձևը՝

Վերցնում ենք լատինական ամերիկան գումարում ենք աֆրիկան հանում ենք եվրոպացիքին ... ու էտ կաշայից վերջում ինչ ա ստացվելու հլը մարդկությանը անհայտ ա ...

----------


## Ambrosine

Բա այս պահինը ինչ լավն ա  :Jpit:

----------

John (22.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Եկա Իրանին գովերգեմ:

Նման պաշտպանություն... երազել կարելի է: Ու Արտագերսի նման անհետաքրքիր պաշարում չէր: Մարդիկ պրոֆեսիոնալ պաշտպանվում էին` միաժամանակ գեղեցիկ խաղալով: ՀՀ հավաքականի հետ փորձի փոխանակում է պետք անցկացնել: Այ թե մեր պաշտպանությունը էդպիսին լիներ:

----------

insider (23.06.2014), John (22.06.2014), Տրիբուն (22.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիգերիայի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ մի հատ նիգերիական տուշ ...

----------

**David** (23.06.2014), insider (23.06.2014), John (23.06.2014)

----------


## John

Կան ընդամենը երկու թիմեր, ովքեր աշխարհի առաջնության մեկնարկային երկու խաղերում գոլ բաց չեն թողել... Ինչքան էլ զարմանալի է, այդ թիմերն են *Մեքսիկա*ն և *Նիգերիա*ն

----------

insider (23.06.2014), Malxas (23.06.2014), Տրիբուն (23.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չիլի-Հոլանդիա  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (26.06.2014), Guest (23.06.2014), insider (23.06.2014), Sagittarius (25.06.2014), Աթեիստ (23.06.2014), Յոհաննես (23.06.2014), Տրիբուն (23.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կապույտներն ու կարմիրները  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (26.06.2014), insider (24.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Կապույտներն ու կարմիրները


Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էսօրվա կարմիրներն էլ, կապույտներն էլ էշի ականջում քնած լինեն: Էն երեքը հասկացանք, իրանց ոչ տաք, ոչ սառը, բայց առնվազն մի կապույտի, պետք ա որ ձեռք չտա էս զրո զրո վիճակը:

*ՀԱՎԵԼՈՒՄ`* Բա որ ասում էի, առնվազն մեկ կապույտի ... ձենս լսեցին իրար եկան

----------


## Tiger29

Կյանքում դեռ պրեսսինգ անող դարպասապահ չէի տեսել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

**David** (25.06.2014), Ambrosine (25.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Հերթական եվրոպական հավաքականը թռավ:

----------


## Sagittarius

եվրոպացիքի մոտ էս տարի պախմելյա ա, ինչ ա  :Jpit:  մեկ ա Գերմանիան ա չեմպիոն դառնալու

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հունաստա՜ն  :Yahoo:

----------

insider (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հերթական եվրոպական հավաքականը թռավ:


Ես գնամ Իրանի խաղը դիտեմ:

Արգենտինա - Նիգերիա խաղում 6-րդ րոպեն է, հաշիվն արդեն 1-1 ՃՃ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էկվադորցիները համը հանեցին: Կարային նենց անեին, որ ամբողջ հվ. Ամերիկայի թիմերը հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գային: Հոնդուրասն էլ հս. Ամերիկան գցեց...

----------


## Nanik

> Ով ուզում է, թող հաղթի, բայց միայն ոչ Անգլիան, կամ առավել ևս Իտալիան 
> 
> Շատ կուզեմ, որ Իսպանիան հաղթի


4 տարի առաջ բոլոր 3 ցանկություններս կատարվեցին, բայց ես տարի...  :Sad: 





> Մեսսի, Ագուերո, Իգուային 
> 
> Արգենտինայի հավաքականին ևս համակրում եմ  Իսպանիայից հետո իրենց եմ սիրում


Ես տարի էլ թող ցանկությունս Արգենտինայի համար կատարվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ով, բարի մարդ, թեմայի հարցումը նկարի տեսքով սարքիր և տեղադրիր թեմայում կամ ՊՄ-ով ինձ ուղարկիր, բայց այնպես, որ երևա, թե ով որ հավաքականի օգտին է քվեարկել:

Կանխավ` շնորհակալություն:

----------

John (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ով, բարի մարդ, թեմայի հարցումը նկարի տեսքով սարքիր և տեղադրիր թեմայում կամ ՊՄ-ով ինձ ուղարկիր, բայց այնպես, որ երևա, թե ով որ հավաքականի օգտին է քվեարկել:
> 
> Կանխավ` շնորհակալություն:


Հատուկ քո խաթեր, Աստղո ջան:

----------

Ambrosine (26.06.2014), John (26.06.2014), Lílium (27.06.2014), Յոհաննես (27.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Մեֆը Ռուսաստանին ա ձեն տվե՞լ  :Think:  ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատուկ քո խաթեր, Աստղո ջան:


Ապրես, Տրիբուն ջան  :Wink: 





> Մեֆը Ռուսաստանին ա՞ ձեն տվել  ...


Ու հենց սկզբից  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուռա՜, ապրի Ալժիրը  :Love: 




Աստղ ջան, դե հարցումը թարմացրու ու ժամանակ դիր, որ մինչև հաջորդ փուլի առաջին խաղը փակվի:  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Տրիբուն (27.06.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մեր Մուստաֆա եղբայրները ռուսներին դուրս թողեցին  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2014), Տրիբուն (27.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը Ռուսաստանին ա ձեն տվե՞լ  ...


խելքս էթում ա ռուսական ֆուտբոլի համար...

----------


## Nanik

Google-ի ֆուտբոլային doodle-երի անհետացումը Ռուսաստանի՞ դուրս մնալու հետ ա կապված  :Jpit:  
Թե՞ որ էսօր խաղ չկա դրա համար են հանել…

----------


## John

> Google-ի ֆուտբոլային doodle-երի անհետացումը Ռուսաստանի՞ դուրս մնալու հետ ա կապված  
> Թե՞ որ էսօր խաղ չկա դրա համար են հանել…


Հաշվի առնելով Գուգլի պատկանելիությունը, հավանաբար երկրորդ տարբերակ)

----------


## Nanik

> Հաշվի առնելով Գուգլի պատկանելիությունը, հավանաբար երկրորդ տարբերակ)


Ես էլ հակված եմ երկրորդ տարբերակին, բայց քանի որ Հայաստանում .com-ով չի բացում Գուգլը (համենայն դեպս ինձ երբեք չի հաջողվել), մտածեցի ռուսների ձեռքի գործն ա:

----------

John (27.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էն որ լացդ գալիս ա  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.06.2014), Արէա (27.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի հարցումը թարմացվել է: Նախորդ հարցումը նկարի տեսքով տեղադրվել է թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ:*

----------

Շինարար (27.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Քվեարկեցի Ֆրանսիայի օգտնի, նախորդում էլ սխալմամբ չէի Ֆրանսիայի օգտին քվեարկել: Ոչ թե ասում եմ՝ իրանք կհաղթեն, ուղղակի իրանց կողմից եմ, բայց որ Ալժիրը, խոսքի մարդ ես էլի, հաղթի, ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մոռացա զգուշացնել, որ հարցումը շուտ եմ փակելու  :Jpit:

----------

Lílium (28.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չիլի  :Clapping: 

Հարցումը փակում եմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Չիլի 
> 
> Հարցումը փակում եմ:


 :Cray:  դե հիմա բաց որ ես էլ քվեարկեմ։

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե հիմա բաց որ ես էլ քվեարկեմ։


Մոռացել եմ փակել, քվեարկի  :Jpit:

----------

Lílium (28.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (28.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Չիլի


Դու՞ էլ ես Չիլիին Սանչեսի համար սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու՞ էլ ես Չիլիին Սանչեսի համար սիրում


 :Jpit: 
Ես մեր հավաքականն եմ սիրում ու մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին, մյուսների հանդեպ "զգացմունքներս" պայմանական են  :Jpit: 

Բրազիլիայի հաղթանակը չեմ ուզում  :Tongue: 



Ու այս խոսքերիս հետ Սանչեսը գոլ խփեց  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարցումը փակում եմ։ Այս անգամ հաստատ Ճ
Բողոքների դեպքում՝ գրավոր դիմում  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հարցումը փակում եմ։ Այս անգամ հաստատ Ճ
> Բողոքների դեպքում՝ գրավոր դիմում


Իիի, բա իմ քվեն ո՞ւր ա, քվեարկել էի։

Աչքիս չեմ նկատել, ավտոմատ լոգաութ եղած եմ եղել էդ պահին։  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իիի, բա իմ քվեն ո՞ւր ա, քվեարկել էի։
> 
> Աչքիս չեմ նկատել, ավտոմատ լոգաութ եղած եմ եղել էդ պահին։


Բացեցի, քվեարկի  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բացեցի, քվեարկի


Ապրես։  :Smile: 
Քվեարկեցի ու փակեցի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա այն դեպքն էր, որ հավասար թիմեր էին, որն էլ անցներ, իրավաչափ կլիներ: Բայց դե ափսոս, էլի:





> Ապրես։ 
> Քվեարկեցի ու փակեցի։


 :Jpit:

----------

insider (28.06.2014), Lílium (28.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Սա այն դեպքն էր, որ հավասար թիմեր էին, որն էլ անցներ, իրավաչափ կլիներ: Բայց դե ափսոս, էլի:


Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ կարգին խաղ էր: Հավեսով նայեցի: Այ էս ա ֆուտբոլը ... որ մարդ մի րոպե չի կարում կտրվի: Համաձայն եմ Չիլին ափսոս էր, բայց որ հակառակը լիներ հաստատ ասելու էի Բրազիլիան ափսոս էր:

----------

Ambrosine (28.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչ սիրուն գոլ էր  :Smile: 
Կոլումբիա  :Clapping:

----------

insider (29.06.2014), Sagittarius (29.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Իմաստը որնա որ հարցումը անընդհատ բացել-փակելու?

Եթե տենց բան եք անում, տրամաբանությունը հուշումա, որ էն մարդիկ, որոնք քվեարկել են այն հավաքականների օգտին, որոնք չեն թռել, ապա էտ մարդկանց քվեները պետքա ավտոմատ փոխանցվեր, ոչ թե կորեր:

----------

Tiger29 (29.06.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իմաստը որնա որ հարցումը անընդհատ բացել-փակելու?
> 
> Եթե տենց բան եք անում, տրամաբանությունը հուշումա, որ էն մարդիկ, որոնք քվեարկել են այն հավաքականների օգտին, որոնք չեն թռել, ապա էտ մարդկանց քվեները պետքա ավտոմատ փոխանցվեր, ոչ թե կորեր:


Կարող ա մարդ խաղերը դիտելուց հետո կարծիքը փոխում ա, իրա սիրելի թիմը փոխվում ա, թեկուզ եթե այն դուրս չի մնացել պայքարից։  :Pardon:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինչ սիրուն գոլ էր 
> Կոլումբիա


Կոլ*Ո*մբիա  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հոլանդիայի կողմից էի,բայց դե տհաճ էր,որ մեքսիկան էսքան շուտ պայքարից դուրս մնաց  :Sad:

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.06.2014), Տրիբուն (29.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Կարող ա մարդ խաղերը դիտելուց հետո կարծիքը փոխում ա, իրա սիրելի թիմը փոխվում ա, թեկուզ եթե այն դուրս չի մնացել պայքարից։


Ըտենց իմաստ չկա, դե եթե տենցա, թող ամեն մեկը 5 անգամ փոխի, ու արդյունքում իրա "սիրած" թիմը մինիմում ֆինալում կլինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հոլանդը մեծ ու պինդ ձվերով թիմ ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

38 աստիճան էր ջերմաստիճանը սենց բլգած էին խաղում, դե պատկերացրեք Քաթարում ինչ ա լինելու։

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ոնց որ Էլմոն էր ասում, էս առաջնության սցենարի հեղինակը Ջորջ Ռ.Ռ. Մարտինն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Sagittarius (01.07.2014), Աթեիստ (30.06.2014), մարիօ (30.06.2014), Տրիբուն (30.06.2014)

----------


## John

Կոստա-Ռիկա  :Love: 

Դարպասապահների առաջնություն ա մի տեսակ))) Օչոա, Սեզար, հիմա էլ Նավաս... փայլում են

----------

insider (30.06.2014), Տրիբուն (30.06.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ըտենց իմաստ չկա, դե եթե տենցա, թող ամեն մեկը 5 անգամ փոխի, ու արդյունքում իրա "սիրած" թիմը մինիմում ֆինալում կլինի:


Կարճ ասեմ, որ ինչ-որ թիմ թռնում ա, էդ թիմի երկրպագուները սովորաբար չեն դադարում ֆուտբոլ դիտել ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ սկսեն նախապատվություն տալ եղած թիմերից մեկին։ Կամ եթե չտան էլ, հաստատ իրանց կարծիքը կուկենան, թե ով ա հաղթելու։

----------

Տրիբուն (30.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես հույս ունեմ, որ գոնե 1/4-ում Հոլանդը Կոստա-Ռիկային հայրական ապտակով կուղարկի տուն: Արդեն դավադիտ արին:

----------

Universe (30.06.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> 38 աստիճան էր ջերմաստիճանը սենց բլգած էին խաղում, դե պատկերացրեք Քաթարում ինչ ա լինելու։


Քաթարցիկ ասել են, որ մենք պատրաստենք *բացօթյա* դաշտի պայմաններում ապահովել հով օդ, կոնդիցիոներ: 

Քաթարին կարողա զրկեն, չի իմացվի, սև ամպերա կուտակվել, ասում են, որ Քաթարի օգտին քվեարկող հանձնաժողովի յուրաքանչյուր անդամին տվել են 1 միլիոն դոլար կաշառք:

----------


## Vaio

> Կարճ ասեմ, որ ինչ-որ թիմ թռնում ա, էդ թիմի երկրպագուները սովորաբար չեն դադարում ֆուտբոլ դիտել ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ սկսեն նախապատվություն տալ եղած թիմերից մեկին։ Կամ եթե չտան էլ, հաստատ իրանց կարծիքը կուկենան, թե ով ա հաղթելու։


Մենք իրար բացարձակ չենք հասկանում, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ` դու ինձ չես հասկանում: 
Իսկ եթե վերցնենք այն դեպքը, եթե երկրպագուի թիմը չի թռել ու իրա անունը հարցման ցանկից թռելա, դրան ինչ կասես?

----------


## Sagittarius

տարօրինակ մազոխիստական մտքեր ա մոտս. Գերմանիա եմ երկրպագում, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն ուզում եմ, որ տարվեն  :Jpit:  էն որ կինո նայելու ուզում ես, որ կինոյի տղեն մեռնի, ինչ ա որ շոկ ապրես: Եթե ասեն, որ Արգենտինան ու Բրազիլիան էլ են դուրս մնալու, Գերմանիայի դուրս մնալուն կողմ կլինեմ: Ալտերնաիտվ ֆինալ եմ ուզում, ասենք՝ Կոլոմբիա-Բելգիա

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Յոհաննես (01.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շվեյցարիա...
Յա զա վաս բօլելա  :Sad:

----------


## John

նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ոտից գլուխ սարքած առաջնություն ա...

----------


## John

> Կոստա-Ռիկա 
> 
> Դարպասապահների առաջնություն ա մի տեսակ))) Օչոա, Սեզար, հիմա էլ Նավաս... փայլում են


+ երեկ Ալժիրի դարպասապահը լավագույնը ճանաչվեց, էսօր էլ ԱՄՆի դարպասապահը՝ Թիմ Հովարդը... ու իրանք պարտվող թիմերի դարպասապահներն էին... )))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աստղ ջան, հարցումը փոխի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, հարցումը փոխի


Ինքը նկարի տեսքով չի կարողանում պահել հարցումը ճճ

Եթե նկարի տեսքով ուղարկեք, երեկոյան կփոխեմ, կամ ինձ ձևը ասեք՝ գլուխ կհանեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Նոր հարցումը ավելացրի: Նախորդը արդեն բարի մարդիկ  :Jpit:  ուղարկել են, ավելի ուշ կտեղադրեմ առաջին գրառման մեջ:

----------

մարիօ (02.07.2014), Շինարար (02.07.2014)

----------


## John

Կոստա-Ռիկայի հավաքականի դարպասապահի մարզումը )))

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Armen.181 (05.07.2014), Mephistopheles (05.07.2014), Աբելյան (03.07.2014), Աթեիստ (03.07.2014)

----------


## John

Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանների մարզումը )))

----------

Mephistopheles (05.07.2014), Tiger29 (03.07.2014), Աբելյան (03.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իրատեսորեն կարծում էի, որ Գերմանիան կհաղթի, բայց Ֆրանսիայի կողմից էի: Դե ի՞նչ արած, ոնց-որ թե Գերմանիա-Բրազիլիա եզրափակչի ենք ականատես լինելու:

----------


## John

> Իրատեսորեն կարծում էի, որ Գերմանիան կհաղթի, բայց Ֆրանսիայի կողմից էի: Դե ի՞նչ արած, ոնց-որ թե *Գերմանիա-Բրազիլիա եզրափակչի* ենք ականատես լինելու:


Բրազիլացիների համար լավագույն դեպքում, այսինքն եթե Կոլումբիային հաղթեն էսօր, Բրազիլիա-Գերմանիա կիսաեզրափակչի ականատես կլինենք Աստղ քույրիկ )))

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բրազիլացիների համար լավագույն դեպքում, այսինքն եթե Կոլումբիային հաղթեն էսօր, Բրազիլիա-Գերմանիա կիսաեզրափակչի ականատես կլինենք Աստղ քույրիկ )))


Կիսաեզրափակչի՞... ճիշտ աաաա  :LOL: 
Դե ուրեմն ավելի լավ: Ես մտածում էի, որ մինչև եզրափակիչ կբրթեն Բրազիլիայի հավաքականը: Այս դեպքում դժվար թե Գերմանիայի արգելքը հաղթահարեն: Արգենտինան էլ կպարտվի: Էդ դեպքում Նիդերլանդների՞ հետ Գերմանիան կխաղա, թե՞ Բելգիան անակնկալ կմատուցի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կիսաեզրափակչի՞... ճիշտ աաաա 
> Դե ուրեմն ավելի լավ: Ես մտածում էի, որ մինչև եզրափակիչ կբրթեն Բրազիլիայի հավաքականը: Այս դեպքում դժվար թե Գերմանիայի արգելքը հաղթահարեն: Արգենտինան էլ կպարտվի: Էդ դեպքում Նիդերլանդների՞ հետ Գերմանիան կխաղա, թե՞ Բելգիան անակնկալ կմատուցի:


Եթե Գերմանիան նենց խաղա, ոնց որ վերջին չորս խաղում, Բրազիլիայի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա:

----------


## John

> Եթե Գերմանիան նենց խաղա, ոնց որ վերջին չորս խաղում, Բրազիլիայի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա:


Ինչքան էլ Նեյմարի նկատմամբ հակակրանք ունեմ, բայց էսօրվա Բրազիլիայի հավաքականը մեծ չափով իրանից ա կախված, ու, քանի որ երեկվա վնասվածքի պատճառով մնացած խաղերը բաց ա թողնելու, ինձ թվում ա Գերմանիան մեծ խնդիրներ չի ունենա կիսաեզրափակչում  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (05.07.2014), մարիօ (06.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ուշացած եկել եմ մի քանի գրառումների պատասխանեմ:






> Իմաստը որնա որ հարցումը անընդհատ բացել-փակելու?
> 
> Եթե տենց բան եք անում, տրամաբանությունը հուշումա, որ էն մարդիկ, որոնք քվեարկել են այն հավաքականների օգտին, որոնք չեն թռել, ապա էտ մարդկանց քվեները պետքա ավտոմատ փոխանցվեր, ոչ թե կորեր:


Մոտեցումդ հասկանալի ա, բայց մեծամասնության ցանկությունն ա, որ էսպես լինի: Ներկա ֆորմատով հարցումը կենդանի է լինում, մարդ կա մի քանի խաղ դիտում է ու միտքը փոխում, մարդ կա հիասթափվում է այն թիմի խաղից, որի հաղթանակը որ կանխատեսել էր: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ամենից անարդարը այն կլիներ, եթե եզրափակչից հետո մեկը մտներ քվեարկեր և ճիշտ դուրս գար/հաղթեր "մրցույթը", մինչ ես կհասցնեի հարցումը փակել:




> Կոլ*Ո*մբիա


Քո մոտեցումն էլ ա հասկանալի  :Jpit: 
Թեև չեմ սիրում ռուսական տարբերակները անառարկելիորոեն մեր լեզվում ամրագրելը, բայց Կոլումբիա է ընդունված կիրառել  :Pardon: 




> Եթե Գերմանիան նենց խաղա, ոնց որ վերջին չորս խաղում, Բրազիլիայի հետ լուրջ խնդիրներ կունենա:


Միգուցե սխալվեմ, բայց ներկա պահին Բրազիլիան ավելի թույլ է, և, ինչպես John-ը նշեց, Նեյմարն էլ չի խաղալու: Տեսնենք:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Թեև չեմ սիրում ռուսական տարբերակները անառարկելիորոեն մեր լեզվում ամրագրելը, բայց Կոլումբիա է ընդունված կիրառել


Չէ Աստղ ջան, ես անվանը չեի անդրադառնա, եթե կոլոմբիացի ընկերներս գլխիս մոտ մի հարյուր անգամ լեկցիա կարդացած չլինեին, որ ճիշտ տարբերակը Կոլոմբիան ա:  չգիտես խի, իրանց համարդ դա շատ կարևոր ա  :Jpit:  Անգլերենում էլ են արդեն ուղղել, անցել Կոլոմբիա տարբերակին:




> Միգուցե սխալվեմ, բայց ներկա պահին Բրազիլիան ավելի թույլ է, և, ինչպես John-ը նշեց, Նեյմարն էլ չի խաղալու: Տեսնենք:


Բրազիալիան ավելի թույլ ա, բայց Գերմանիան անվստահ է խաղում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ Աստղ ջան, ես անվանը չեի անդրադառնա, եթե կոլոմբիացի ընկերներս գլխիս մոտ մի հարյուր անգամ լեկցիա կարդացած չլինեին, որ ճիշտ տարբերակը Կոլոմբիան ա:  չգիտես խի, իրանց համարդ դա շատ կարևոր ա  Անգլերենում էլ են արդեն ուղղել, անցել Կոլոմբիա տարբերակին:


Չեմ ասում` ինչի ես անդրադարձել: Լավ ես արել, օրինակ ես չգիտեի, որ իրենց համար սկզբունքային նշանակություն ունի սա:
Փաստորեն, մենք ու ռուսները մնացինք, որ էդ մարդկանց պետությունը իրենց նախընտրած տարբերակով կոչենք  :Jpit: 




> Բրազիալիան ավելի թույլ ա, բայց Գերմանիան անվստահ է խաղում:


Գերմանիան մեր ընտրանուն ա հաղթել. տարբերակ չունի Բրազիլիային պարտվելու:

 :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չեմ ասում` ինչի ես անդրադարձել: Լավ ես արել, օրինակ ես չգիտեի, որ իրենց համար սկզբունքային նշանակություն ունի սա:
> Փաստորեն, մենք ու ռուսները մնացինք, որ էդ մարդկանց պետությունը իրենց նախընտրած տարբերակով կոչենք


Մեկ էլ գերմանացիք  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (05.07.2014)

----------


## John

Դարպասապահների առաջնությունը շարունակվում է... Նավասի ֆանտաստիկ խաղի շնորհիվ Թիմ Կռուլը հնարավորություն ստացավ հերոսանալու... ու օգտվեց այդ հնարավորությունից ))
Ափսոս էր Նավասը, բայց Հոլանդն իհարկե արժանի էր այս կիսաեզրափակչին

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2014), insider (06.07.2014), Աբելյան (06.07.2014)

----------


## insider

Լրացուցիչ ժամանակի երկրորդ խաղակեսը մի այլ կարգի դուրս եկավ: Սովորաբար էդ խաղակեսին ու հատկապես դրա վերջում թիմերը թևաթափ եղած սպասում են 11 մետրանոցներին, բայց սրանք երկրորդ տուրբո շարժիչն էին միացրել ... ավելի լավ ու սիրուն կլիներ հենց էդ ժամանակ մեկն ու մեկի խփած գոլով խաղն ավարտվեր: Ջոն ջան համաձայն եմ` դարպասապահների առաջնություն ... արդեն հատուկ 11 մետրանոցների համար պարապածներ էլ կան  :LOL:  տիպա էդ Վան Գալը, աճացրել, պահել էին:

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2014), John (06.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձանից մի հինգ րոպե պահանջվեց, մինչև հասկացա, թե էս նկարն ինչի ա պտտվում ինտերնետով մեկ  :Jpit:

----------

insider (06.07.2014), Lílium (06.07.2014), Աբելյան (06.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինձանից մի հինգ րոպե պահանջվեց, մինչև հասկացա, թե էս նկարն ինչի ա պտտվում ինտերնետով մեկ


Մորեխը  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Համ էլ հարցումը թարմացրեք  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մորեխը


Տրիբունաներից բաց էին թողել, որ խանգարի, էն էլ ուշ տեղ հասավ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարցումը թարմացվել է:

----------

Lílium (06.07.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Իրականում այդ պահին քվեարկել էր 11 հոգի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրականում այդ պահին քվեարկել էր 11 հոգի:


 :Jpit: 
Ես էի ուշացել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չեմպիոն պիտի Հոլանդը դառնա: Դրանք հետները դաժե առանձին պենալ բռնող են բերել: Ռոբենն էլ 115-րդ րոպեին նենց ա վազում, ոնց որ 5-րդ րոպեին, էնեռջայզեռ ա շան որդին:

----------

Alen86 (07.07.2014), insider (07.07.2014), John (07.07.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ես էի ուշացել:


Ծրագիրը ավտոմատ չի հաշվարկում ձայները?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ծրագիրը ավտոմատ չի հաշվարկում ձայները?


Ես 30-ականների մարդ եմ, ավտոմատ-մավտոմատ չգիտեմ, ամեն ինչ մեխանիկական ))

Բայց լուրջ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես  :Think:

----------


## Vaio

> Ես 30-ականների մարդ եմ, ավտոմատ-մավտոմատ չգիտեմ, ամեն ինչ մեխանիկական ))
> 
> Բայց լուրջ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես


*11* հոգի էտ պահին քվեարկել էին, բայց սայթը գրում էր, որ քվեարկել են *9* հոգի: Դրանից հետո դու պատասխանեցիր, որ չես հասցրել: Ես էլ վերջում ասացի, թե քվեների քանակը ֆորումը ավտոմատ չի հաշվարկում? Այսինքն` սայթը սխալ էր գրել քվեների քանակը: 
Դա եմ ասել:

Օրինակ այս պահին սայթը գրումա, որ քվեարկել է 16 հոգի, բայց որ հաշվում ես մարդկանց անունները, ստացվումա, որ քվեարկել է 18 հոգի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *11* հոգի էտ պահին քվեարկել էին, բայց սայթը գրում էր, որ քվեարկել են *9* հոգի: Դրանից հետո դու պատասխանեցիր, որ չես հասցրել: Ես էլ վերջում ասացի, թե քվեների քանակը ֆորումը ավտոմատ չի հաշվարկում? Այսինքն` սայթը սխալ էր գրել քվեների քանակը: 
> Դա եմ ասել:
> 
> Օրինակ այս պահին սայթը գրումա, որ քվեարկել է 16 հոգի, բայց որ հաշվում ես մարդկանց անունները, ստացվումա, որ քվեարկել է 18 հոգի:


Հա, նման բան պատահում ա: Նախկինում էլ եղել են դեպքեր, երբ իրական քվեարկողների քանակը երբեմն չէր համապատասխանում ավտոմատ հաշվարկվածի հետ: Ճիշտ ես նկատել: Դա ես ուղղել չեմ կարող:

հ.գ. ես էլ քվեարկեմ ))

----------

Vaio (07.07.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Չեմպիոնը Գերմանիան է դառնալու:

----------


## Vaio

> Չեմպիոնը Գերմանիան է դառնալու:


Գերմանիան կհելնի ֆինալ, բայց ֆինալում Արգենտինային կպարտվի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գերմանիան կհելնի ֆինալ, բայց ֆինալում Արգենտինային կպարտվի:


Աստված չանի` էս խաղով Արգենտինան չեմպիոն դառնա:

----------


## Այբ

> Գերմանիան կհելնի ֆինալ, բայց ֆինալում Արգենտինային կպարտվի:


Չեմ կարծում, որ Գերմանիան  կպարտվի: Ամենաուժեղը Գերմանիայի թիմն է:

----------


## insider

> Չեմ կարծում, որ Գերմանիան  կպարտվի: Ամենաուժեղը Գերմանիայի թիմն է:


Չի դառնա կամ էլ չեմ ուզի, որ դառնա  :Smile:  Գերմանիայի խաղը էս առաջնությունում չի տպավորվել ... միայն արդյունք: Բայց այսօրվա ֆուըբոլը, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, միայն արդյունքով չպետք է սահմանափակվի: Թիմեր կան, որ արդեն տանը նստած են, բայց նրանց խաղով, մինչև հիմա էլ, տպավորված եմ: Եսիմ, եթե հաղթի էլ, կասեմ, որ ավելի արժան թիմեր կաին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գուգլի հերթական բոցը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Ambrosine (09.07.2014), insider (08.07.2014), ivy (09.07.2014), Rammstein (08.07.2014), Tiger29 (08.07.2014), Աբելյան (08.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014), Տրիբուն (08.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պոռնոգրաֆիա ... երեխեքին ուղարկեք քնելու

----------

insider (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նեմեցները բրազիլացիներին Գերմանիա-Հայաստան են անում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), insider (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

5-0, վայ քու՜, կադաղաձնե՜ր  :Jpit:

----------


## insider

> Նեմեցները բրազիլացիներին Գերմանիա-Հայաստան են անում


 Չէ հա, մենք կարգին ձիգ թիմ էինք փաստորեն … ամոթ ա ամոթ, էս հաստատ կիսաեզրափակիչն ա՞

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չէ հա, մենք կարգին ձիգ թիմ էինք փաստորեն … ամոթ ա ամոթ, ես հաստատ կիսաեզրափակիչն ա՞


Մերոնք գոնե մի գոլ խփել էին  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014)

----------


## ivy

Այ տենց  :Dance:

----------

insider (09.07.2014), John (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2014)

----------


## John

> Չէ հա, մենք կարգին ձիգ թիմ էինք փաստորեն … ամոթ ա ամոթ, էս հաստատ կիսաեզրափակիչն ա՞


ուղիղ մեկ խաղակես դիմացել ենք էս մեքենայի ձեռը... իսկ դուք ասում եք չկա պաշտպանություն  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Աբելյան (09.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> ուղիղ մեկ խաղակես դիմացել ենք էս մեքենայի ձեռը... իսկ դուք ասում եք չկա պաշտպանություն


Իմ հիշելով վերջին 10-15 րոպեներին ենք կերել, սրանք մեզ լրիվ տվին անցան…էն հլը ընկերական խաղ էր, բա մենք, որ պոլուֆինալ հելնեինք, սենց կխաղաինք։

----------

John (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայաստան  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ հենց առաջին պոպոք թիմը, ալյա Գերմանիա կամ Իտալիա, բրազիլացիների ջարդը տալույա:


Բրազիլիայի սենց տխուր վերջաբանը իրանց առաջին խաղից հետո էր պարզ  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կլոզե:  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նենց բան էղավ, որ դաժը ես էկա էս թեմայում (բաժնում) գրառում անելու  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ընկածին չեն խփում: Բրազիլացիներին ցանկանում եմ պատվով խաղան 3-րդ տեղի խաղը ու հաղթեն Արգենտինացիներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գերմանիան կհելնի ֆինալ, բայց ֆինալում Արգենտինային կպարտվի:


Սպասի  :Smile:  Վաղը վախենամ Հոլանդն էլ Արգենտինային նվաստացնի: Կնայենք եվրոպական ֆինալ Հարավային Ամերիկայում: Ու դժվար ա ասել, թե ով կհաղթի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նենց բան էղավ, որ դաժը ես էկա էս թեմայում (բաժնում) գրառում անելու


Ֆեյսբուքից երևում ա, որ նույնիսկ տղաների համար ֆուտբոլ դիտողներն են շատ լուրջ դեմքով "վերլուծում" ու Բրազիլիային տուն ուղարկում (բրազիլացիները ախր արդեն տանն են  :LOL: ), ինչ մնաց դու չգայիր մի հատ արտահայտվեիր  :Jpit: 



> Ընկածին չեն խփում: Բրազիլացիներին ցանկանում եմ պատվով խաղան 3-րդ տեղի խաղը ու հաղթեն Արգենտինացիներին:


Ես էլ եմ գրեթե նույն սցենարը տեսնում. 3-րդ տեղի համար կպայքարեն բրազիլացիներն ու արգենտինացիները:

Ասում եմ` Նիդերլանդները հավեսի չընկնի, մի 6-0 էլ Արգենտինային հաղթի, Լատինական Ամերիկայում հեղափոխությունների ալիք բարձրանա ))))

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> Բրազիլիայի սենց տխուր վերջաբանը իրանց առաջին խաղից հետո էր պարզ


Տրիբուն ձյա, գոնե իրանց երկրում չլներ հա … Լատինական ամերիկայի պատիվը պահելը ընկավ Արգենտինայի ուսերին…բարդ բան ա։

----------


## insider

> Ասում եմ` Նիդերլանդները հավեսի չընկնի, մի 6-0 էլ Արգենտինային հաղթի, Լատինական Ամերիկայում հեղափոխությունների ալիք բարձրանա ))))


Հարց` Ս.Ս դեռ Արգենտինայում ա՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ, ես իմ քնի դարդին եմ  :Jpit: 
Խաղից հետո գերմանացի իմիգրանտների շուխուռները կսկսվեն  :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

ՖԲ-ի բոցերից  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Freeman (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, էս թեման տեղափոխեք ինտիմ անկյուն  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սաղ հեչ, ես իմ քնի դարդին եմ 
> Խաղից հետո գերմանացի իմիգրանտների շուխուռները կսկսվեն


Գերմանացի իմիգրանտներ  :Jpit:  Բհահահահա, գաստարբայթերնե՞ր են  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գերմանացի իմիգրանտներ  Բհահահահա, գաստարբայթերնե՞ր են


Ինչե՞ր  :Jpit: 

Էս էլ ֆբ-ից.

Գերմանացիք Բրազիլացիքին հրավիրել են գերմանական կինոյում նկարահանելու...

----------

Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչե՞ր 
> 
> Էս էլ ֆբ-ից.
> 
> Գերմանացիք Բրազիլացիքին հրավիրել են գերմանական կինոյում նկարահանելու...


Խոպանչիներ, էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էն, որ դաժե չես նկատում, թե ոնց են 6-րդ գոլը խփում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոպանչիներ, էլի


Հա, լրիվ էդ են  :Jpit:  Գալիս են ստեղ մի քանի տարի փող են աշխատում առանց աշխատելու, հետ են գնում  :Jpit: 

Ժող, էս Կլոզեն հլը կա՞  :LOL:  Քանի՞ տարեկան բիձա ա:  :LOL:  Ես հիշում եմ, մի անգամ աշխարհի առաջնությանը հետևել եմ ջահել ժամանակ, էն ժամանակ Կլոզեն թափ-թազա տղա էր, գլխով գոլեր էր խփում: Գերմանիա-Բրազիլիա ֆինալ էր: Տատուս տանն էի նայում: Տատս (հանուն սերիալների), հորքուրս ու իրա աղջիկները Բրազիլիային էին բալետ անում, ես՝ Գերմանիային (հա, էն ժամանակներից փչացած Եվրոպան ինձ տանում էր): Տենց որ Բրազիլիան կրեց, ես ինձ ճնշված զգացի էդ միջավայրում, տնից փախա: Դաժը հիշում եմ ինչ շորով էի  :LOL:  

Հա ինչ էի ասում: Հիմա նե՜նց դզում ա էս հաշիվը, ափսոս տատս, հորքուրս ու իրա աղջիկները կողքս նստած չեն  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Rammstein (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

աաաա, 7-0 հեսա կպրծնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ես արդեն վախենում եմ ռեֆրեշ կոճակը սեղմելուց  :LOL:  (հա ժող, ես չեմ նայում, մենակ հաշվին եմ հետևում  :LOL: )

----------

Alphaone (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman



----------

Vaio (10.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ահահա, վերջապես 7-1  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահահա, վերջապես 7-1


նվե՞ր էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էդ գոլն էլ ամոթուց գերմանացիք թողեցին որ խփեն…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> նվե՞ր էր


Հա, մի հատ էլ Օզիլը կարար խփեր, բայց խղճաց  :Jpit: 

Էս էլ Սաշա Գրեյի կողմից  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարց` Ս.Ս դեռ Արգենտինայում ա՞


Արգենտինայում հիմա ժամը քանի՞սն ա: Երեկոյան արդեն Ուրուգվայ պետք է մեկներ:




> Ժող, էս թեման տեղափոխեք ինտիմ անկյուն


Բաժինս չապականեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> Բաժինս չապականեք


Մենք ի՞նչ մեղավոր ենք, որ Գերմանացիները ֆուտբոլն ուրիշ սպորտաձևի հետ էին խառնել  :LOL: 

Ասում են թողեցին Բրազիլացիներն էլ գոլ խփի, որ իրանք էլ պրծնեն  :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք ի՞նչ մեղավոր ենք, որ Գերմանացիները ֆուտբոլն ուրիշ սպորտաձևի հետ էին խառնել 
> 
> Ասում են թողեցին Բրազիլացիներն էլ գոլ խփի, որ իրանք էլ պրծնեն


Կարող եք ինտիմ անկյունում առանձին թեմա բացել` "Գերմանիա-Բրազիլիա" ու քննարկել ձեր նախընտրած լույսի ներքո  :Jpit:

----------


## Chilly



----------

Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

Խաղը ո՞նց պրծավ:  ::}:

----------


## Freeman

*ԱԱ-2014. Բրազիլացի ֆանատներն այրել են Բրազիլիայի դրոշը*

----------

Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մուշու (09.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Խաղը ո՞նց պրծավ:


Խաղը չգիտեմ, բայց Գերմանացիները պրծան  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (09.07.2014), Աբելյան (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Մինա (09.07.2014), Մուշու (09.07.2014), Յոհաննես (14.01.2019), Ռեյ սամա (09.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.07.2014), Տրիբուն (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԱԱ-2014. Բրազիլացի ֆանատներն այրել են Բրազիլիայի դրոշը*


Հիմարություն: Ցնդել են բոլորը:

----------

Lílium (09.07.2014), Աթեիստ (09.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.07.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Հիմարություն: Ցնդել են բոլորը:


Թվիթերի լինքը չլիներ, մտածելու էի էլի մեր լրագրողների հիվանդ երևակայության արդյունքն ա, բայց դե...
Ամեն դեպքում մի քանի հոգի են, մասայական չի  :Smile:

----------

Մուշու (09.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմարություն: Ցնդել են բոլորը:


ինձ թվում ա ընդեղ իշխանափոխություն ա սպասվում… արտահերթ ընտրություններ կհայտարարվեն երևի… բայց որ կառավարությունը պպրեզիդենտի հետ պտի հրաժարական տա, դա հաստատ ա…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հենց առաջնության ամենասկզբից էլ Գերմանիա-Արգենտինա եզրափակիչ էի կանխատեսել  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

չգիտեմ էս GOT-ի թեմայում դնե՞մ թե ստեղ  :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես ստիպված ՖԲ-ում բոլոր բրազիլացի ընկերներիս ժամանակավոր անֆոլոու տվեցի, էդ ինչ ողբ, էդ ինչ լացուկոց են դրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaio

6 րոպեում Գերմանացիները 4 գոլ խփեցին: 

Սենց բան երևի թե աշխարհում ոչ մի տուրնիրում չէր եղել:

----------


## romanista

էսօր Հոլանդիան կանցնի, որովհետև Մեսսին Հոլանդիայի դեմ արգենտինային արդեն չի կարա անցկացնի ֆինալ, ոնց որ գռքաշ արեց սաղ առաջնությունը: Ֆինալում Հոլանդիա-Գերմանիա ու նեմցի` չեմպիոն  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (09.07.2014), մարիօ (09.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> Օրինակ ես Բրազիլիայից զզվում եմ: Գնայի, ու զզվանքս արտահայտելու համար 1000 դրամ դնեյի 1:7 հաշվի վրա: Արդեն, քառորդ միլիոնը կրելուց հետո բրազիլացիներից սիրելով կզզվեյի  էսօր Հոլանդիան կանցնի, որովհետև Մեսսին Հոլանդիայի դեմ արգենտինային արդեն չի կարա անցկացնի ֆինալ, ոնց որ գռքաշ արեց սաղ առաջնությունը: Ֆինալում Հոլանդիա-Գերմանիա ու նեմցի` չեմպիոն


Մի քիչ շուտ «թաղեցիք» Արգենտինային ... Գնամ կանխատեսոմներ՝ տեսնեմ «կոլեգաներից» իմ պես էլ ով ա հավատացել լատինոսների եզրափակիչ դուրս գալուն:

----------


## insider

> Դարպասապահների առաջնությունը շարունակվում է... Նավասի ֆանտաստիկ խաղի շնորհիվ Թիմ Կռուլը հնարավորություն ստացավ հերոսանալու... ու օգտվեց այդ հնարավորությունից ))
> Ափսոս էր Նավասը, բայց Հոլանդն իհարկե արժանի էր այս կիսաեզրափակչին


Ջոն ապեր, էս պնդումդ դեռ ակտուալ ա ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ամրապնդվում ա: Վան Գալը լավ փոշմանած կլնի, որ Կռուլին նորից չվստահեց ... չնայած ոնց որ ձև էլ չուներ էս անգամ կամ էլ հոգու խորքում հավատում էր լրացուցիչում իրա թիմի հաղթանակին, ինչևէ ...

----------


## Ambrosine

Հարցումը թարմացվել է:

----------


## John

> Ջոն ապեր, էս պնդումդ դեռ ակտուալ ա ու գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ամրապնդվում ա: Վան Գալը լավ փոշմանած կլնի, որ Կռուլին նորից չվստահեց ... չնայած ոնց որ ձև էլ չուներ էս անգամ կամ էլ հոգու խորքում հավատում էր լրացուցիչում իրա թիմի հաղթանակին, ինչևէ ...


+ Արգենտինայի հավաքականի դարպասապահ Ռոմերոն ճանաչվեց խաղի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

Բա էս Տրիբունը չի ուզում մասնակցի հարցմանը, կարծեմ ուզում էր Արգենտինայի օգտին քվեարկեր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա էս Տրիբունը չի ուզում մասնակցի հարցմանը, կարծեմ ուզում էր Արգենտինայի օգտին քվեարկեր:


Ինչ ուշադիր ես ))
Հեսա կհիշեցնեմ: Ապրես:

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ, էս բրազիլացիների մոտ գոնե 3-րդ տեղը գրավելու ցանկություն չկա՞:

Առաջին խաղակեսում Օսկար - Նիդերլանդներ հանդիպում էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա էս Տրիբունը չի ուզում մասնակցի հարցմանը, կարծեմ ուզում էր Արգենտինայի օգտին քվեարկեր:


Խելոք մարդ ես գտել, ձե՞ռ ես առնում:  :LOL: 

Գերմանիա եմ քվերակելու  :Tongue:

----------

Vaio (13.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով, Արգենտինա կամ Գերմանիա:


Նժդեհին էս գրառման համար +3 միավոր տվեք արտամրցութային:  :LOL:  Մեկ էլ Աստղոյից օդային պաչիկ  :LOL: 

Ապե՛ր, սենց ֆինալ մենակ ոնց որ դու ես կանխագուշակել:

Հ.Գ. Չէ, մեկ էլ hixos-ը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, էս բրազիլացիների մոտ գոնե 3-րդ տեղը գրավելու ցանկություն չկա՞:
> 
> Առաջին խաղակեսում Օսկար - Նիդերլանդներ հանդիպում էր:


Հոլոնդիան էլ նվաստցրեց էս հարիֆներին  :Sad: 
Օսկարը սենց թե նենց միակ ֆուտբոլիստն էր Բրազիլիայի կազմում: Մնացածը տուրիստ էին ....

----------


## Լեո

> Օսկարը սենց թե նենց միակ ֆուտբոլիստն էր Բրազիլիայի կազմում:


 :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (13.07.2014), Armen.181 (13.07.2014), John (13.07.2014), Lílium (13.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նժդեհին էս գրառման համար +3 միավոր տվեք արտամրցութային:  Մեկ էլ Աստղոյից օդային պաչիկ 
> 
> Ապե՛ր, սենց ֆինալ մենակ ոնց որ դու ես կանխագուշակել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չէ, մեկ էլ hixos-ը:


Բարև, Դրիփուն  :Jpit:  (c)Մեֆ 
Ինքը մրցույթին չի մասնակցում, որ արտամրցութային էլ միավոր գումարվի  :Wink: 




> Հոլոնդիան էլ նվաստցրեց էս հարիֆներին 
> Օսկարը սենց թե նենց միակ ֆուտբոլիստն էր Բրազիլիայի կազմում: Մնացածը տուրիստ էին ....


Միակն էր, որ ինչ-որ ջանք էր թափում, ու միակն էր, որ անհաջողության դեպքում ծանր էր տանում:
Ավելի ուրախ եմ, որ Նիդերլանդները հաղթեց, թեև այլ բան էի գուշակում. վերջը տանտերերն էին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինքը մրցույթին չի մասնակցում, որ արտամրցութային էլ միավոր գումարվի


Ոչինչ, մեկա իրան տվեք իրա վաստակած միավորները՝ Սաշիկի փայը հանած: Մարդը բացառիկ կանխագուշակել ա եզրափակիչը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միակն էր, որ ինչ-որ ջանք էր թափում, ու միակն էր, որ անհաջողության դեպքում ծանր էր տանում:


Ջանս, ես կարող ա արդյունքները չեմ կարում կանխագուշակեմ, էտ մի ուրիշ փեշակ ա, որը մենակ Ռուֆուսն ու Նժդեհը ունեն  :LOL:  Բայց էն որ Բրազիլիան թիմ չի, ու էտ թիմում մի խաղացող կա՝ Օսկարը, ասել եմ անմիջապես առաջին խաղից հետո:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչինչ, մեկա իրան տվեք իրա վաստակած միավորները՝ Սաշիկի փայը հանած: Մարդը բացառիկ կանխագուշակել ա եզրափակիչը:


Այնպիսի տպավորություն չլինի, թե ես դեմ եմ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ միավորներ բաշխողը ես չեմ: Իմ կողմից բաշխվող միավորները տուգանային են ու բացասական իմաստ ունեն. չեմ կարծում, որ Vaio-ն կցանկանա միավորների այդպիսի պաշար ստանալ:

Բայց կարելի է վարկանիշավորել. այդ հնարավորությունը մոռացել էի:

հ.գ. Ինչու՞ Նժդեհ: Մի քանի տեղ Նժդեհ անվանեցիր Vaio-ին:

----------


## Այբ

Անկասկած Գերմանիան է չեմպիոն դառնալու:

----------


## Լեո

> Անկասկած Գերմանիան է չեմպիոն դառնալու:


*«Անկասկած»*-ը լավն էր  :Jpit: 

Իսկ ես *կասկածում եմ* Գերմանիայի չեմպիոնությանը  :Tongue:

----------

Նաիրուհի (13.07.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մեծ հաշվով ինձ համար խորապես հորիզոնական է՝ ով չեմպիոն կդառնա, սակայն կգերադասեմ Մեսսիին տեսնել գլխավերևում աշխարհի գավաթով, քան Քլոզեին կամ ցանկացած այլ գերմանացու։ Կներեք, բայց  :Bad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մաթթեուսի, Կլինսմանի, Ֆյոլլերի, Լիտբարսկու, Բրեմեի ԳՖՀ-ն 24 տարի առաջ Մարադոնայի, Բուրուչագայի, Սենսինիի, Կանիջիայի Արգենտինային եզրափակիչում շատ ուժեղ ապտակ տվեց: Անգամ 98-ի եզրափակիչում Ֆրանսիան Բրազիլիայի նկատմամբ տենց առավելություն չեր ունեցել: Ֆուտբոլում պատմությունը 12-պատիկ ցիկլերով կրկնվելու հատկություններ ունի: :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

Գեր-մա-նիա  :Jpit: 

Եկա ասեմ, որ հարցումը փակում եմ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շնորհավորանքներս Գերմանիայի հավաքականի երկրպագուներին: Ամենադիտարժան ու ամենակայուն ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմը հաղթում ա: Շուտվանից սենց առաջնություն չէր եղել:

----------

Rammstein (14.07.2014)

----------


## Rammstein

Աաաաաա,  :Yahoo:  շնորհավորում եմ Գերմանիայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին ու հատկապես ինձ։  :Jpit:   :Yahoo:  ^_^
2002 թվից սկսած էս օրվան եմ սպասել։ Վերջապե՜ս…

Առանձնահատուկ ուրախ եմ Կլոզեի ռեկորդի համար։

----------

Moonwalker (14.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աաաաաա,  շնորհավորում եմ Գերմանիայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին ու հատկապես ինձ։   ^_^
> 2002 թվից սկսած էս օրվան եմ սպասել։ Վերջապե՜ս…
> 
> Առանձնահատուկ ուրախ եմ Կլոզեի ռեկորդի համար։


Ես էլ էի 2002-ից սկսած էս օրվա սպասել  :Jpit:  

Շնորհավո՜ր  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (14.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավորում եմ Գերմանիայի հավաքականի բոլոր ֆաներին: Այս տարի իրենք էին արժանի  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (14.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դոշլանդ, Դոշլանդ ուբեղ ալես

----------


## Այբ

> *«Անկասկած»*-ը լավն էր 
> 
> Իսկ ես *կասկածում եմ* Գերմանիայի չեմպիոնությանը


Ասում էի, չէ՞,  որ Գերմանիան է չեմպիոն դառնալու :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, վերջը ո՞վ դառավ չեմպիոն, տենց էլ չիմացա:




> Հյուսիս-կորեական հեռուստատեսության հաղորդմամբ իրենց ազգային հավաքականը Մունդիալի եզրափակիչում հանդիպելու է Պորտուգալիային
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր


 :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կյանքում Գերմանիային աջակցած չկայի: Բայց էս անգամ մենակ իրանք ու հոլանդացիներն էին լուրջ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տալիս: Դրա համար էլ հալալ ա, արդար մարդիկ հաղթեցին:

----------

John (14.07.2014), Աբելյան (18.07.2014), Նիկեա (19.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. Ինչու՞ Նժդեհ: Մի քանի տեղ Նժդեհ անվանեցիր Vaio-ին:


Էտ իրա ֆուտբոլային կլիչկեն ա, քանի որ ինքը ֆուտբոլային աֆտարիտետ ա ....

----------


## Լեո

> Ասում էի, չէ՞,  որ Գերմանիան է չեմպիոն դառնալու


Դե քանի որ անկասկած վստահ էիր, էլ ուրիշ ելք չուները Գերմանիան  :Jpit:

----------

Այբ (14.07.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball...-a-980909.html

Դեմքություն ա: Ֆինալի ժամանակ առաջին խաղակեսում դեմքին հարված ստացած Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստ Կրամերը կորցրել էր հիշողությունը և գրեթե ոչինչ չի հիշում խաղից: Մրացավարն էլ նոր ա խոստովանում, որ հարվածից հետո Կրամերը մոտեցել է իրեն ու հարցրել, թե սա իսկապես ֆինալն ա, էս էլ մտածել ա, թե կատակ է անում:  Հետո դրա մասին տեղեկացրել ա Շվայնշտայգերին ու տղուն փոխարինել են  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (17.07.2014), John (17.07.2014), Աթեիստ (17.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2014), Նիկեա (19.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.07.2014), Տրիբուն (18.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես մեռա ...  :LOL:

----------

insider (18.07.2014), Mephistopheles (18.07.2014), Աբելյան (18.07.2014), Լեո (18.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.07.2014)

----------


## insider

> Ես մեռա ...


 Ֆուտբոլում կարող են ամեն ինչ որոշել նույնիսկ վարկյանները… Ասա մի 2 րոպե էլ պահեիր էլի այ Մեսսի։

----------

Նիկեա (19.07.2014), Տրիբուն (18.07.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ժող, վերջը ո՞վ դառավ չեմպիոն, տենց էլ չիմացա:


Ռամշ ջան դա ուղղակի տխմար ապատեղեկատվություն էր անլուրջ լրատվամիջոցների կողմից:

----------

